# DA-IBS - How is it going for those of you taking it?



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi everyone -We had a thread going for a while talking about how it was going for those of us who have tried or are regularly using DA-IBS. I thought it might be good to revisit the subject and find out how it's going now.I have been taking DA-IBS for about a month and a half now, and I am a happy camper! Before trying DA-IBS, I was having pretty good results taking calcium carbonate. Then when I added the DA-IBS, it was pretty near a miracle. I have been IBS-d type for years, and this is the first thing that has really worked for me. (Mind you, the only prescrption I've tried is Bentyl, which helped for a while.)I can now eat all sorts of things in moderation that would have had me confined to the house before. I had some pizza for lunch today, for example. I can't go nuts, but I can eat a piece or two of pizza, a small amount of french fries, or a small bowl of ice cream. I'm not having as much trouble with raw veggies any more, either, so salads are back in the picture, too. I still have an occasional problem, but it's when I overdo something. I'm still learning what the limits are. But overall, a vast improvement.So how are other people doing who have tried it?Marty


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey.. Ive been IBS A for many years. Ive been taking DAIBS for about week and a half ..maybe two weeks. I just ordered from Rofay another supply and am waiting for it. So far Ive been pretty happy with the results. I have been mostly careful with diet but I find I can eat without my stomach either getting gassy, or having cramps slowly increase after the meal. Today I had a tuna sandwich (with real mayo....cheated)and some bakes potatoe chips. My stomach was non reactive which is pretty amazing.The only thing I need to still do is use citrucel and maybe mag(havent tried it yet)to keep the regularity.DAIBS alone is not doing that for me. But it is helping ...especially with anxiety since I dont feel that .."oh, oh Im gonna be in trouble " feeling after eating 99% of my meals. Yeah!


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey.. Ive been IBS A for many years. Ive been taking DAIBS for about week and a half ..maybe two weeks. I just ordered from Rofay another supply and am waiting for it. So far Ive been pretty happy with the results. I have been mostly careful with diet but I find I can eat without my stomach either getting gassy, or having cramps slowly increase after the meal. Today I had a tuna sandwich (with real mayo....cheated)and some bakes potatoe chips. My stomach was non reactive which is pretty amazing.The only thing I need to still do is use citrucel and maybe mag(havent tried it yet)to keep the regularity.DAIBS alone is not doing that for me. But it is helping ...especially with anxiety since I dont feel that .."oh, oh Im gonna be in trouble " feeling after eating 99% of my meals. Yeah!


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

I have a sample sitting here but I've heard that it can make you really gassey. Did you guys find this? I am thinking of trying it.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

I have a sample sitting here but I've heard that it can make you really gassey. Did you guys find this? I am thinking of trying it.


----------



## monalizzy (Feb 7, 2004)

I did try the free sample..but I didn't feel it was a long enough trial to really judge it's effect. Overall I thought it was helping, but sometimes I'm better anyway..without any reasonable explanation. Trouble is, I don't know it's a good day until that day is over. I did think it made me extra gassy, but thought that effect might go away after a while; mostly I noticed that I didn't have the worst D..where pure liquid just comes...no notice. I thought it really slowed me down..left me time to get to a b'room. I did still have the pressure though. I plan to try it for longer when I can find it..none of the CVS's I tried (in 2 states!) had it.


----------



## monalizzy (Feb 7, 2004)

I did try the free sample..but I didn't feel it was a long enough trial to really judge it's effect. Overall I thought it was helping, but sometimes I'm better anyway..without any reasonable explanation. Trouble is, I don't know it's a good day until that day is over. I did think it made me extra gassy, but thought that effect might go away after a while; mostly I noticed that I didn't have the worst D..where pure liquid just comes...no notice. I thought it really slowed me down..left me time to get to a b'room. I did still have the pressure though. I plan to try it for longer when I can find it..none of the CVS's I tried (in 2 states!) had it.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

I read that it made many people gassy so thats what I expected. I didnt experience this at all and felt it was worth ordering. The CVss near me dont carry it so I ordered from Rofay but they are really slow so Ill be without it for awhile....let you know if my symptoms return.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

I read that it made many people gassy so thats what I expected. I didnt experience this at all and felt it was worth ordering. The CVss near me dont carry it so I ordered from Rofay but they are really slow so Ill be without it for awhile....let you know if my symptoms return.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi guys-I did have a little bit of gas for a day or two, but that went away. I order mine from drugstore.com and it's cheap - about $10.00 for a month's worth. It comes in about 3-4 days. I agree that the sample isn't really big enough to judge by. I just felt it was worth $10.00 to order some and try it for a month. I think that if your triggers are mainly foods, it's worth a try!Marty


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi guys-I did have a little bit of gas for a day or two, but that went away. I order mine from drugstore.com and it's cheap - about $10.00 for a month's worth. It comes in about 3-4 days. I agree that the sample isn't really big enough to judge by. I just felt it was worth $10.00 to order some and try it for a month. I think that if your triggers are mainly foods, it's worth a try!Marty


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Ok got my new order 2 days ago.Whew!! I did eat Indian food the other day and had a bit of a full belly. Didnt get and excessive gas or pains or urgency which is unbelievable...definately not my norm. Still have C though but I can deal with that over D any time. Seem to be on a good run for the most part.. it seems this is helping.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Ok got my new order 2 days ago.Whew!! I did eat Indian food the other day and had a bit of a full belly. Didnt get and excessive gas or pains or urgency which is unbelievable...definately not my norm. Still have C though but I can deal with that over D any time. Seem to be on a good run for the most part.. it seems this is helping.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Hi, I was on it for about 2-3 months with great results...but then just last week I decided to try to quit smoking and believe it or not I have not taken any DA/IBS for almost 2 weeks...in fact for some reason I am now very constipated and such bad gas...i don't know why...it's awful. So all in all I am doing ok...just very constipated and full of stinky gas...my poor family is ready to throw me out of the house. It's really bad. And lingers for 30 minutes after I do it...I guess that is because I am so stopped up...so I don't even take the other med because I need to go. Hope you all continue to do well with it and that it works for everyone who trys it. Kat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Hi, I was on it for about 2-3 months with great results...but then just last week I decided to try to quit smoking and believe it or not I have not taken any DA/IBS for almost 2 weeks...in fact for some reason I am now very constipated and such bad gas...i don't know why...it's awful. So all in all I am doing ok...just very constipated and full of stinky gas...my poor family is ready to throw me out of the house. It's really bad. And lingers for 30 minutes after I do it...I guess that is because I am so stopped up...so I don't even take the other med because I need to go. Hope you all continue to do well with it and that it works for everyone who trys it. Kat


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Kittykat Why did you stop the DAIB and why not begin taking it again?


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Kittykat Why did you stop the DAIB and why not begin taking it again?


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I probably will end up taking it again...it's just that once i get into a place where I am sort of regular...so to speak...then I go without taking anything hoping not to mess up the good thing going on. But I know i should keep a steady dose of it in my system to keep it all in order. I stopped taking it in the first place because I was trying to quit smoking...then in the next few days I became so constipated I don't know why...and I figured if this was keeping from having D then i did not need to keep taking because I was trying to have a movement..but I guess it is supposed to keep you regular. I will take it again. As of today my constipating days are gone for a while...have been having great luck all day with having nice solid firm great colored movements...I am proud of them actually...i know that sounds wierd...but when you have the runs all the time...you know what i mean. Anyway...Mushtush...what is up with you...do you take it...what else have you tried and how is it working. Kat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I probably will end up taking it again...it's just that once i get into a place where I am sort of regular...so to speak...then I go without taking anything hoping not to mess up the good thing going on. But I know i should keep a steady dose of it in my system to keep it all in order. I stopped taking it in the first place because I was trying to quit smoking...then in the next few days I became so constipated I don't know why...and I figured if this was keeping from having D then i did not need to keep taking because I was trying to have a movement..but I guess it is supposed to keep you regular. I will take it again. As of today my constipating days are gone for a while...have been having great luck all day with having nice solid firm great colored movements...I am proud of them actually...i know that sounds wierd...but when you have the runs all the time...you know what i mean. Anyway...Mushtush...what is up with you...do you take it...what else have you tried and how is it working. Kat


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Kitty Kat Ive tried some things. I took Lactalose for years, tried miralax, fibercon,metamusil, Molocure.So far Ive changed alot of my diet so right now things are O.K. Been taking DAIBS for 3 weeks and havent had explosions-but have been on the C side for a few days. Im also taking Citrucel and magnesium in attempts to try to become more regular but lately(the past 2 days) I havent gone at all. Today though I had a rather large lunch at work.. normally this would trigger spasms and an eventual explosion after several days of not going but my stomach was strangely non reactive to the overload of food... so I think the DA might be helping.. I pray Im right... just need to work on the C. Hope you get better.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Kitty Kat Ive tried some things. I took Lactalose for years, tried miralax, fibercon,metamusil, Molocure.So far Ive changed alot of my diet so right now things are O.K. Been taking DAIBS for 3 weeks and havent had explosions-but have been on the C side for a few days. Im also taking Citrucel and magnesium in attempts to try to become more regular but lately(the past 2 days) I havent gone at all. Today though I had a rather large lunch at work.. normally this would trigger spasms and an eventual explosion after several days of not going but my stomach was strangely non reactive to the overload of food... so I think the DA might be helping.. I pray Im right... just need to work on the C. Hope you get better.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Well Mush...today is not such a good day at all. I have had D all day...and a yucky feeling in my stomach all day today and yesterday. Like I could puke...but now i am feeling much better...but not 100% yet. so, i have still not started back on my med...will do that tom.I had a Lean Cusine for lunch today and it was gone if you know what i mean within the hour. I had D bad...it's a horrible thing to have at work...lol they all know about my junk and are used to me just running off to the bathroom. Gotta go Gotta go...it's a joke around here. Well, I guess I will go and try to do some work now...I am bank teller so it's slow today..Hope everyone else has a good rest of the week and a nice Easter...don't eat too much bad food. Fingers crossed that no one will be sick that day. Kat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Well Mush...today is not such a good day at all. I have had D all day...and a yucky feeling in my stomach all day today and yesterday. Like I could puke...but now i am feeling much better...but not 100% yet. so, i have still not started back on my med...will do that tom.I had a Lean Cusine for lunch today and it was gone if you know what i mean within the hour. I had D bad...it's a horrible thing to have at work...lol they all know about my junk and are used to me just running off to the bathroom. Gotta go Gotta go...it's a joke around here. Well, I guess I will go and try to do some work now...I am bank teller so it's slow today..Hope everyone else has a good rest of the week and a nice Easter...don't eat too much bad food. Fingers crossed that no one will be sick that day. Kat


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I have been on it for a few weeks. Not very many results yet, sadly







. I haven't had urgent D like I often get, but a lot of cramping, pain, bloating. I'm going to finish off the box and see how it goes...if not, I guess I'm back to searching for something else. I'm so glad it's working for some of you, though!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I have been on it for a few weeks. Not very many results yet, sadly







. I haven't had urgent D like I often get, but a lot of cramping, pain, bloating. I'm going to finish off the box and see how it goes...if not, I guess I'm back to searching for something else. I'm so glad it's working for some of you, though!


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

You are all talking about Digestive Advantage-Ibs, right? I recently started my 15 year old son on it. He had what appeared to be a gastro bug a few weeks back, horrid D and stomach pain, and it just never fully went away. So, we took milk out of his diet and that helped but not enough so I started him on DA. It has clearly helped him, and he has not reported any gas on it. His bowel's always been a bit irritable (he inherited that from me







) and so I'm not surprised he needs something to help him. Am going to keep him on this and off milk and after a month I think I'll try him back on milk to see how that is.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

You are all talking about Digestive Advantage-Ibs, right? I recently started my 15 year old son on it. He had what appeared to be a gastro bug a few weeks back, horrid D and stomach pain, and it just never fully went away. So, we took milk out of his diet and that helped but not enough so I started him on DA. It has clearly helped him, and he has not reported any gas on it. His bowel's always been a bit irritable (he inherited that from me







) and so I'm not surprised he needs something to help him. Am going to keep him on this and off milk and after a month I think I'll try him back on milk to see how that is.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

erinjk Have you tried changing your diet also?


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

erinjk Have you tried changing your diet also?


----------



## LaVidaCrapa (Sep 16, 1999)

Hi-I've been on DA-IBS for more than four months now with good results. I'm still taking daily doses of caltrate, too.I haven't noticed any more gas than usual with the DA-IBS. All my other IBS symptoms are either reduced or GONE! No running to the bathroom. Less bathroom visits per day and no cramping/gurgling belly all day.I had one bad day a week ago, but it turned out to be the result of a cold or flu bug that I had picked up.I'm quite happy with my "once-a-day" remedy - it's helping me lead a normal life again!


----------



## LaVidaCrapa (Sep 16, 1999)

Hi-I've been on DA-IBS for more than four months now with good results. I'm still taking daily doses of caltrate, too.I haven't noticed any more gas than usual with the DA-IBS. All my other IBS symptoms are either reduced or GONE! No running to the bathroom. Less bathroom visits per day and no cramping/gurgling belly all day.I had one bad day a week ago, but it turned out to be the result of a cold or flu bug that I had picked up.I'm quite happy with my "once-a-day" remedy - it's helping me lead a normal life again!


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

IF you miss a day do your sympoms return immediately? My son has had 4 good days while taking DA-IBS and then today had a bad day, he forgot to take it last night. Am trying to figure out if it's cause he forgot the medicine or if it would have happened anyway.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

IF you miss a day do your sympoms return immediately? My son has had 4 good days while taking DA-IBS and then today had a bad day, he forgot to take it last night. Am trying to figure out if it's cause he forgot the medicine or if it would have happened anyway.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Heriam I went about 2 days without taking it cause my order was slow. I didnt experience any negative effects though. But everyones system is a little diferent I think. My stomach is less gassy, bloated and so far the urgency has been reduced to almost nothing. Maybe once in the last month.. it used to be weekly ..sometimes more.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Heriam I went about 2 days without taking it cause my order was slow. I didnt experience any negative effects though. But everyones system is a little diferent I think. My stomach is less gassy, bloated and so far the urgency has been reduced to almost nothing. Maybe once in the last month.. it used to be weekly ..sometimes more.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Herelam, it is likely it would have happened anyway.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Herelam, it is likely it would have happened anyway.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I am going to start my DA program this weekend. How long before I see results? How long should I take it before I conclude what the results are? All I got was the free sample, I think 2 weeks worth. Will that do it?


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I am going to start my DA program this weekend. How long before I see results? How long should I take it before I conclude what the results are? All I got was the free sample, I think 2 weeks worth. Will that do it?


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Dro I believe I had good results right away. Since Ive been tsking it I havent run into the usual urgency after paricular meals. This week I really cheated alot on my diet..had Burger King..and ice cream and didnt have a negative effects... thats good for me. Anyway It seems that different things work for different people..good luck!


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Dro I believe I had good results right away. Since Ive been tsking it I havent run into the usual urgency after paricular meals. This week I really cheated alot on my diet..had Burger King..and ice cream and didnt have a negative effects... thats good for me. Anyway It seems that different things work for different people..good luck!


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

Thx mushtush. With DA, has anyone had any bad side effects? Also, do you have to keep taking it once a day forever to get the effect, or does it "cure" the IBS?


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

Thx mushtush. With DA, has anyone had any bad side effects? Also, do you have to keep taking it once a day forever to get the effect, or does it "cure" the IBS?


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2004)

Herelam, if you plan to get your son back on milk just be aware that after a month without it his digestive system will be producing much less lactase than it did before, so you should start him on an easier dairy source like yoghurt which has active cultures in it, and introduce it slowly at first. He will basically be temporarily "lactose intolerant" until his system re-adjusts to it again.


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2004)

Herelam, if you plan to get your son back on milk just be aware that after a month without it his digestive system will be producing much less lactase than it did before, so you should start him on an easier dairy source like yoghurt which has active cultures in it, and introduce it slowly at first. He will basically be temporarily "lactose intolerant" until his system re-adjusts to it again.


----------



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

The only negative side effect I had was a LOT of gas! I quit taking it after my free sample ran out but the benefits seemed to continue even after I stopped. I hesitate to call it a cure because I've had my IBS return too many times to think that it's all behind me (no pun intended). I started taking it again just recently because I was nervous about my symptoms returning. So far, the gas doesn't seem to be as bad this time.


----------



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

The only negative side effect I had was a LOT of gas! I quit taking it after my free sample ran out but the benefits seemed to continue even after I stopped. I hesitate to call it a cure because I've had my IBS return too many times to think that it's all behind me (no pun intended). I started taking it again just recently because I was nervous about my symptoms returning. So far, the gas doesn't seem to be as bad this time.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Cat, Thank you for the suggestion, but I am now thinking twice about having him try milk again. He has had absolutely no trouble since he stopped the mild and started taking DA. The one day he forgot DA he did have trouble. I'm not sure what that means. As a baby, he was really sensitive and was on soy formula and then started milk at age 4. Has always had a very gassy, touchy tummy and now I'm wondering if all along it's been a lactose intolerance. He's got an annual exam coming up and I'm going to ask about having him tested so that we will know for certain. Thanks again.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Cat, Thank you for the suggestion, but I am now thinking twice about having him try milk again. He has had absolutely no trouble since he stopped the mild and started taking DA. The one day he forgot DA he did have trouble. I'm not sure what that means. As a baby, he was really sensitive and was on soy formula and then started milk at age 4. Has always had a very gassy, touchy tummy and now I'm wondering if all along it's been a lactose intolerance. He's got an annual exam coming up and I'm going to ask about having him tested so that we will know for certain. Thanks again.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi guys, I read that the probiotic L. Plantarum has been shown in clinical trials to greatly reduce gas. I've been taking probiotics for three years, ones that incl. L.P., & I never get gas(knock on wood). I even consume copious amts of Metamucil daily. I really don't know if that particular probiotic is responsible, but it'd be interesting for someone on the gassy-side to try it out? Love, T-


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi guys, I read that the probiotic L. Plantarum has been shown in clinical trials to greatly reduce gas. I've been taking probiotics for three years, ones that incl. L.P., & I never get gas(knock on wood). I even consume copious amts of Metamucil daily. I really don't know if that particular probiotic is responsible, but it'd be interesting for someone on the gassy-side to try it out? Love, T-


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

I wish it was avalible in Canada!







Do you know if it ever will? It sounds like something to try!


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

I wish it was avalible in Canada!







Do you know if it ever will? It sounds like something to try!


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Where do you guys get it in the States? I am close to the border and make occasional trips across the border.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Where do you guys get it in the States? I am close to the border and make occasional trips across the border.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Coulndt you guys just order it on the web? If you go to their site it tells you where to order from..Rofay and drugstore.com I believe. So far I havent had any attacks, gas down to near zero and no bloat or urgency which is amazing. The only symptom Im experiencing is more C it seems.. but Ill take that any day over what I was feeling! BTW I do go daily but the stools are still hard.....trying to get it right with Citrucel. This I CAN live with!!!


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Coulndt you guys just order it on the web? If you go to their site it tells you where to order from..Rofay and drugstore.com I believe. So far I havent had any attacks, gas down to near zero and no bloat or urgency which is amazing. The only symptom Im experiencing is more C it seems.. but Ill take that any day over what I was feeling! BTW I do go daily but the stools are still hard.....trying to get it right with Citrucel. This I CAN live with!!!


----------



## mangoneinsanefromibs (Jan 26, 2004)

can't deny it. Didn't help me at all.


----------



## mangoneinsanefromibs (Jan 26, 2004)

can't deny it. Didn't help me at all.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Dro I assume one takes the product daily.. if it works why stop?? As for "curing " IBS.. it certainly doesnt make that claim..just relief of symptoms. PS Be careful of using that word. You might get ambushed by the information police!


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Dro I assume one takes the product daily.. if it works why stop?? As for "curing " IBS.. it certainly doesnt make that claim..just relief of symptoms. PS Be careful of using that word. You might get ambushed by the information police!


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Okay. I ordered mine from drugstore.com. It seems that they are the only ones who will ship to Canada. It is expensive. But if they work, it is so worth it. So far, I have been doing better on it. I have only taken it for 7 days though and think it may just be a placebo effect because I thought probiotics take like a month to show noticeable effects.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Okay. I ordered mine from drugstore.com. It seems that they are the only ones who will ship to Canada. It is expensive. But if they work, it is so worth it. So far, I have been doing better on it. I have only taken it for 7 days though and think it may just be a placebo effect because I thought probiotics take like a month to show noticeable effects.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

realist It seemed to havr an immediate effect on me I also thought that maybe it was the placebo effect but Im at about one month or so of taking this product so far and have been pushing the envelope with trigger foods and some large meals without a problem. This would never hapen in the past so I know something changed. BTW what do they charge to send it to Canada??


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

realist It seemed to havr an immediate effect on me I also thought that maybe it was the placebo effect but Im at about one month or so of taking this product so far and have been pushing the envelope with trigger foods and some large meals without a problem. This would never hapen in the past so I know something changed. BTW what do they charge to send it to Canada??


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I am again taking the DA/IBS...after stopping for about 2 weeks...just to see how I would do...but now I know that I do so much better with it. I also ate Burger King yesterday without any bad effects....which is amazing because before it would always send me running to the bathroom. And it was always real bad and painful. I hope that this will continue to help all of us and always work as well as it does now. I love the way I can eat and not really worry as much about what will happen. Good luck to all of you out there and stay well and happy. Kat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I am again taking the DA/IBS...after stopping for about 2 weeks...just to see how I would do...but now I know that I do so much better with it. I also ate Burger King yesterday without any bad effects....which is amazing because before it would always send me running to the bathroom. And it was always real bad and painful. I hope that this will continue to help all of us and always work as well as it does now. I love the way I can eat and not really worry as much about what will happen. Good luck to all of you out there and stay well and happy. Kat


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Realist(& Co.),From what I've read, DA-IBS is different from your average probiotic because it contains specific strains of lactic acid bacteria(LAB) which have been shown superior at adhering to the intestinal wall. (If you do a search on LAB, you'll find the research.) This is imp because in many IBSr's the peristaltic movement may be too rapid for the probiotics to stay put and colonize. It also uses the protein carrier L-Lysine to get it where it needs to go. They say it better at their website:"Recent research has indicated that the common denominator in many with IBS is intolerance to specific carbohydrates - such as fructose and lactose. There is also speculation that pathologic bacteria in the gut exaserbate symptoms. Digestive Advantage IBS is your complete dietary management system for symptoms related to IBS. The cultures in Digestive Advantage IBS populate the GI tract and produce a multitude of enzymes that assist digestion. Furthermore, the cultures in Digestive Advantage IBS help to inhibit the growth of pathologic bacteria in the GI tract. " It's interesting that Lysine is also used as a carrier for Ibsacol's digestive enzymes. Maybe if we just take lysine with our acidophilus probiotics & digestive enzymes, it'd help too?My theory on those it doesn't seem to help is that they have intestines extremely, extremely over-populated by the bad bugs, & that needs to be addressed first, before using the probiotic.Enough of my rambling! T-


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Realist(& Co.),From what I've read, DA-IBS is different from your average probiotic because it contains specific strains of lactic acid bacteria(LAB) which have been shown superior at adhering to the intestinal wall. (If you do a search on LAB, you'll find the research.) This is imp because in many IBSr's the peristaltic movement may be too rapid for the probiotics to stay put and colonize. It also uses the protein carrier L-Lysine to get it where it needs to go. They say it better at their website:"Recent research has indicated that the common denominator in many with IBS is intolerance to specific carbohydrates - such as fructose and lactose. There is also speculation that pathologic bacteria in the gut exaserbate symptoms. Digestive Advantage IBS is your complete dietary management system for symptoms related to IBS. The cultures in Digestive Advantage IBS populate the GI tract and produce a multitude of enzymes that assist digestion. Furthermore, the cultures in Digestive Advantage IBS help to inhibit the growth of pathologic bacteria in the GI tract. " It's interesting that Lysine is also used as a carrier for Ibsacol's digestive enzymes. Maybe if we just take lysine with our acidophilus probiotics & digestive enzymes, it'd help too?My theory on those it doesn't seem to help is that they have intestines extremely, extremely over-populated by the bad bugs, & that needs to be addressed first, before using the probiotic.Enough of my rambling! T-


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks all of you for sharing your experiences! Talissa - thanks for posting the info about the specifics of DA-IBS. I am now really sure that DA-IBS is working quite well for me. I have pushed the envelope like mushtush many times now and can't believe some of the things I can now eat that would have killed me before. I'm not bullet-proof, but I ATE ICE CREAM and didn't have to run for the can and spend the rest of the night doubled over in pain. I got a little rumbling...but that was it. I've eaten at McDonald's, eaten big meals, eaten big salads - all with very little reaction. These are all things that were dangerous at best and usually disastrous before the DA-IBS. I'm glad it's working for some of us, at least. My daughter is 12 and was starting to show some signs of IBS - she takes DA-IBS now when she wants to go out for pizza with her friends or have ice cream or milk. She says it is helping her, too, even though she does not take it everyday.I hope this thread gives some people who have not tried it the push they need to at least give it one month.Marty


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks all of you for sharing your experiences! Talissa - thanks for posting the info about the specifics of DA-IBS. I am now really sure that DA-IBS is working quite well for me. I have pushed the envelope like mushtush many times now and can't believe some of the things I can now eat that would have killed me before. I'm not bullet-proof, but I ATE ICE CREAM and didn't have to run for the can and spend the rest of the night doubled over in pain. I got a little rumbling...but that was it. I've eaten at McDonald's, eaten big meals, eaten big salads - all with very little reaction. These are all things that were dangerous at best and usually disastrous before the DA-IBS. I'm glad it's working for some of us, at least. My daughter is 12 and was starting to show some signs of IBS - she takes DA-IBS now when she wants to go out for pizza with her friends or have ice cream or milk. She says it is helping her, too, even though she does not take it everyday.I hope this thread gives some people who have not tried it the push they need to at least give it one month.Marty


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

I thought Id share that I had to attend a wake today..family member passed away. Most ordinary folks probably wouldnt be thinking of their stomachs in times like this but most IBSers know the anxiety of having to be in social, crowded settings and the symptoms that potenially follow. The service was about half way through when I realized that I did not even have a thought about tummy issues. I forgot about it. Im really glad I found this product. It is beginning to help me lead a normal life. I hope it continues to work in the long term..time will tell I suppose. And thanks to all on this website for providing so much information..I never would have know about this and many other helpful ideas for that matter. I hope others will give this product a try and hopefully have success too. They even offer money back if it doesnt work for you. Good luck and again.. thanks to all. MT


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

I thought Id share that I had to attend a wake today..family member passed away. Most ordinary folks probably wouldnt be thinking of their stomachs in times like this but most IBSers know the anxiety of having to be in social, crowded settings and the symptoms that potenially follow. The service was about half way through when I realized that I did not even have a thought about tummy issues. I forgot about it. Im really glad I found this product. It is beginning to help me lead a normal life. I hope it continues to work in the long term..time will tell I suppose. And thanks to all on this website for providing so much information..I never would have know about this and many other helpful ideas for that matter. I hope others will give this product a try and hopefully have success too. They even offer money back if it doesnt work for you. Good luck and again.. thanks to all. MT


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Has anyone noticed a return of symptoms after not taking DA for one day? I think I did.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Has anyone noticed a return of symptoms after not taking DA for one day? I think I did.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Realist I went 2 days (waiting for my order to come in ) w/o taking it and didnt notice any -change. One of the other posts stated otherwise though. Maybe it the amoubt of LAB thats able to remain in your system that determines if your symptoms return or not??? I was wondering if anyone knows if there are enzymes in this as well as the probiotic.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Realist I went 2 days (waiting for my order to come in ) w/o taking it and didnt notice any -change. One of the other posts stated otherwise though. Maybe it the amoubt of LAB thats able to remain in your system that determines if your symptoms return or not??? I was wondering if anyone knows if there are enzymes in this as well as the probiotic.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Talissa I read your post again and think I answered my own question. It seems this is so.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Talissa I read your post again and think I answered my own question. It seems this is so.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I have been on DA two days. I have not noticed any difference yet. It may take a while to build up in your system to see effects.I won't take my Bentyl anymore during the DA trial with the free samples.I am concerned about bad side effects happening at a bad time (ex: like when I am stuck in a traffic jam), but so far none have occured.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I have been on DA two days. I have not noticed any difference yet. It may take a while to build up in your system to see effects.I won't take my Bentyl anymore during the DA trial with the free samples.I am concerned about bad side effects happening at a bad time (ex: like when I am stuck in a traffic jam), but so far none have occured.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Dro, Do you think the bentyl will stay in your system for a while after you stop it? It's hard to do a trial unless you know you are free of other things that could interfere with the test.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Dro, Do you think the bentyl will stay in your system for a while after you stop it? It's hard to do a trial unless you know you are free of other things that could interfere with the test.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi MT--Do you mean your Q-" I was wondering if anyone knows if there are enzymes in this as well as the probiotic. " ? If so, as far as I know there are no digestive enzymes in DA-IBS, only the specific LAB strains, the amino acid lysine, & other misc. One of the many benefits of acidophilus colonies in our intestines, however, is they help mfr digestive enzymes from certain proteins we eat. Ergo, you have more dig. enzymes in your system for having taken it.....Ibsacol, on the other hand, has digestive enzymes, but no probiotics..I'm confused now!Dro--This probably won't happen to you, but on the info for side effects of Bentyl, it warns you may want to reduce the dose gradually as you get off the drug, or you may be in for vomiting, heavy sweating, etc. It probably depends on how long you've been taking it. And you probably already know that, but it never hurts to be sure, & well, nobody wants you vomiting while stuck in a traffic jam either!


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi MT--Do you mean your Q-" I was wondering if anyone knows if there are enzymes in this as well as the probiotic. " ? If so, as far as I know there are no digestive enzymes in DA-IBS, only the specific LAB strains, the amino acid lysine, & other misc. One of the many benefits of acidophilus colonies in our intestines, however, is they help mfr digestive enzymes from certain proteins we eat. Ergo, you have more dig. enzymes in your system for having taken it.....Ibsacol, on the other hand, has digestive enzymes, but no probiotics..I'm confused now!Dro--This probably won't happen to you, but on the info for side effects of Bentyl, it warns you may want to reduce the dose gradually as you get off the drug, or you may be in for vomiting, heavy sweating, etc. It probably depends on how long you've been taking it. And you probably already know that, but it never hurts to be sure, & well, nobody wants you vomiting while stuck in a traffic jam either!


----------



## SueJoan (Dec 4, 2003)

I just went through the thread and thought it would be helpful to address a few of the common issues you have encountered with Digestive Advantage IBS.1. Its not a cure. It reduces symptoms in the vast majority of sufferers and eliminates symptoms in many sufferers. 2. Most sufferers will experience substantial benefits in the first week, and many see an immediate impact. But, it can take up to a month to experience the full range of benefits.3. Some people experience gas the first few days, but it should subside as your body gets used to the product.4. Take a second capsule before or during or as soon as possible after you are going to eat trigger foods or attend a trigger event (ie stress--like mushtush going to a wake).5. Some people need 2 capsules every day.6. People who stop using the product will range from complete return of IBS symptoms the next day to it taking 3-4 days. Any relief of symptoms thereafter is a placebo.7. Buyers who are not in the US can try, drugstore.com cvs.com, walgreens.com, or rofay.com.


----------



## SueJoan (Dec 4, 2003)

I just went through the thread and thought it would be helpful to address a few of the common issues you have encountered with Digestive Advantage IBS.1. Its not a cure. It reduces symptoms in the vast majority of sufferers and eliminates symptoms in many sufferers. 2. Most sufferers will experience substantial benefits in the first week, and many see an immediate impact. But, it can take up to a month to experience the full range of benefits.3. Some people experience gas the first few days, but it should subside as your body gets used to the product.4. Take a second capsule before or during or as soon as possible after you are going to eat trigger foods or attend a trigger event (ie stress--like mushtush going to a wake).5. Some people need 2 capsules every day.6. People who stop using the product will range from complete return of IBS symptoms the next day to it taking 3-4 days. Any relief of symptoms thereafter is a placebo.7. Buyers who are not in the US can try, drugstore.com cvs.com, walgreens.com, or rofay.com.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

Gret and Talissa,I only take my Bentyl once 20mg before an abnormally large meal. I havn't taken it in several weeks. I assume in that time it is virtually gone from my system. I cannot take Bentyl on a regular basis as it give me bladder/kidney infections. I was thinking more about getting diarrhea while stuck in traffic, but vomitting would be bad also.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

Gret and Talissa,I only take my Bentyl once 20mg before an abnormally large meal. I havn't taken it in several weeks. I assume in that time it is virtually gone from my system. I cannot take Bentyl on a regular basis as it give me bladder/kidney infections. I was thinking more about getting diarrhea while stuck in traffic, but vomitting would be bad also.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Talissa Thanks for responding and explaining this. I am only learning about these things and am slowly trying to understand the big picture. So it is the good bacteria that this provides and no addition of an enzyme other than which is created naturally by taking in the good bacteria. Hope I understand this correctly. I wish the company would have clarified this further. Thanks again for your response.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Talissa Thanks for responding and explaining this. I am only learning about these things and am slowly trying to understand the big picture. So it is the good bacteria that this provides and no addition of an enzyme other than which is created naturally by taking in the good bacteria. Hope I understand this correctly. I wish the company would have clarified this further. Thanks again for your response.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I have been on DA for one week now, with no positive effects. In fact, I feel a little worse with more gas and bloating, but I am going to continue thru until all of the samples are gone.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I have been on DA for one week now, with no positive effects. In fact, I feel a little worse with more gas and bloating, but I am going to continue thru until all of the samples are gone.


----------



## halfpass (Apr 3, 2004)

Hello, I am new to this board, although I have been "listening" to you all for years. I have had major D attacks on and off for years. I too have just started DA. Today is my 4th day. From the very first day, I have felt so much better. I have had no side effects. Day one left me with no D but some slight feelings like I might. Day 2,3 and now 4 have been without ANY attacks. No stomach cramps at all. I would usually get D right after eating. I really did not think that this would work for me. Calcium made my D worse.I could not stick out the trial period. I am not taking anything else. I have to say that I have not been careful while taking this. I had lunch out with my friends yesterday. Normally I would pick a restaurant near home and leave right after. This time I was able to stay and even shop after. I am keeping my fingers crossed. I have never felt better. It is sure worth a try. Thank you everyone for telling me about this....


----------



## halfpass (Apr 3, 2004)

Hello, I am new to this board, although I have been "listening" to you all for years. I have had major D attacks on and off for years. I too have just started DA. Today is my 4th day. From the very first day, I have felt so much better. I have had no side effects. Day one left me with no D but some slight feelings like I might. Day 2,3 and now 4 have been without ANY attacks. No stomach cramps at all. I would usually get D right after eating. I really did not think that this would work for me. Calcium made my D worse.I could not stick out the trial period. I am not taking anything else. I have to say that I have not been careful while taking this. I had lunch out with my friends yesterday. Normally I would pick a restaurant near home and leave right after. This time I was able to stay and even shop after. I am keeping my fingers crossed. I have never felt better. It is sure worth a try. Thank you everyone for telling me about this....


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, I have just received my 3 boxes of DA/IBS that I ordered...I am glad they have arrived. I have been without for several days now...and have had some D but not as bad as usual. I took only 1 pill today so I am fine. I love this product and can only say good things about it. It has helped me so much. Wish they would have had it 20 some years ago. I have suffered that long with this. I am just so grateful to even have it now. I only hope that it will work for whoever tries it...and that it will for a long time. I have also started on a new "diet"...which is not really a diet but just a healthy way of eating...so that is going to help out alot too. No more junk food for me. Just fresh and healthy food. Hopefully I will lose weight and feel better. Hope that everyone who is reading this if they haven't tried the new DA/IBS they will now. It's cheap and it works...Kat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, I have just received my 3 boxes of DA/IBS that I ordered...I am glad they have arrived. I have been without for several days now...and have had some D but not as bad as usual. I took only 1 pill today so I am fine. I love this product and can only say good things about it. It has helped me so much. Wish they would have had it 20 some years ago. I have suffered that long with this. I am just so grateful to even have it now. I only hope that it will work for whoever tries it...and that it will for a long time. I have also started on a new "diet"...which is not really a diet but just a healthy way of eating...so that is going to help out alot too. No more junk food for me. Just fresh and healthy food. Hopefully I will lose weight and feel better. Hope that everyone who is reading this if they haven't tried the new DA/IBS they will now. It's cheap and it works...Kat


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi all,Just got my DA-IBS in the mail today. I'm skeptically very hopeful. It was encouraging to come to the bb & hear more good stories!Thanks for sharing. I'll do the same. T-


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi all,Just got my DA-IBS in the mail today. I'm skeptically very hopeful. It was encouraging to come to the bb & hear more good stories!Thanks for sharing. I'll do the same. T-


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Its been five weeks Id say that Ive been on it and the difference is profound. Yesterday my family and I ate at Outback and I had some "bloomin' onion". This could kill a normal person! To add insult to injury I ordered some ribs. Since Ive been on the "C" side for some time now I figured this meal to end in a massive blowout as it certainly would have in the past. Not only did it NOT happen, nor did I get that "unsure" feeling--usually before the blowout--but I was even able to walk through the local mall without total panic or fear of waiting for the first cramp. My stomach seems to be handling whatever Ive been throwing at it without going into shock. No cramps,no pain,,some gas but less than it was and yes ..on the C side but who cares?? Im beginning to feel like normal people.Oh yeah one more thing my husband and stepson were both running to the bathromm the next day.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Its been five weeks Id say that Ive been on it and the difference is profound. Yesterday my family and I ate at Outback and I had some "bloomin' onion". This could kill a normal person! To add insult to injury I ordered some ribs. Since Ive been on the "C" side for some time now I figured this meal to end in a massive blowout as it certainly would have in the past. Not only did it NOT happen, nor did I get that "unsure" feeling--usually before the blowout--but I was even able to walk through the local mall without total panic or fear of waiting for the first cramp. My stomach seems to be handling whatever Ive been throwing at it without going into shock. No cramps,no pain,,some gas but less than it was and yes ..on the C side but who cares?? Im beginning to feel like normal people.Oh yeah one more thing my husband and stepson were both running to the bathromm the next day.


----------



## dianne (Jan 16, 2000)

> quote:Ergo, you have more dig. enzymes in your system for having taken it.....Ibsacol, on the other hand, has digestive enzymes, but no probiotics..I'm confused now! andIt's interesting that Lysine is also used as a carrier for Ibsacol's digestive enzymes. Maybe if we just take lysine with our acidophilus probiotics & digestive enzymes, it'd help too?


Hi Talissa and everyone ...I'd like to correct this information about Ibsacol in case it misleads anyone with what they might be trying. Ibsacol consists entirely of fatty acids and does not contain any of the above at all -- no digestive enzymes, no lysine, no carriers in fact.I wonder where this idea came from ? Please let me know if you can so I can correct it elsewhere if necessary.That said, we often recommend people take digestive enzymes to assist assimilation of the fatty acids of Ibsacol, particularly when someone has no gall bladder. Lipase can be very useful.Ibsacol has a very separate and particular mode of action and would be well supported with any of the things mentioned here ... but it does not contain them. No need to for most people.Kindest thoughts to you all and good luck with your health ...dianneFor the record, I am a founding director of the New Zealand company that developed and produces Ibsacol.


----------



## dianne (Jan 16, 2000)

> quote:Ergo, you have more dig. enzymes in your system for having taken it.....Ibsacol, on the other hand, has digestive enzymes, but no probiotics..I'm confused now! andIt's interesting that Lysine is also used as a carrier for Ibsacol's digestive enzymes. Maybe if we just take lysine with our acidophilus probiotics & digestive enzymes, it'd help too?


Hi Talissa and everyone ...I'd like to correct this information about Ibsacol in case it misleads anyone with what they might be trying. Ibsacol consists entirely of fatty acids and does not contain any of the above at all -- no digestive enzymes, no lysine, no carriers in fact.I wonder where this idea came from ? Please let me know if you can so I can correct it elsewhere if necessary.That said, we often recommend people take digestive enzymes to assist assimilation of the fatty acids of Ibsacol, particularly when someone has no gall bladder. Lipase can be very useful.Ibsacol has a very separate and particular mode of action and would be well supported with any of the things mentioned here ... but it does not contain them. No need to for most people.Kindest thoughts to you all and good luck with your health ...dianneFor the record, I am a founding director of the New Zealand company that developed and produces Ibsacol.


----------



## monalizzy (Feb 7, 2004)

I still have not been able to restart my trial of this as no CVS I have visited in 4 cities in 2 states have carried it. However, I just discovered that you can order it on-line at CVS.com website. I just ordered 32 chewables ###$9.99 plus $3.95 s&h(high % of total but in this case worth it to me to get restarted). They also include 8 free caps of DA. I will be here in 5-7 days. OH happy days I hope.


----------



## monalizzy (Feb 7, 2004)

I still have not been able to restart my trial of this as no CVS I have visited in 4 cities in 2 states have carried it. However, I just discovered that you can order it on-line at CVS.com website. I just ordered 32 chewables ###$9.99 plus $3.95 s&h(high % of total but in this case worth it to me to get restarted). They also include 8 free caps of DA. I will be here in 5-7 days. OH happy days I hope.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Dianne,I stand VERY corrected--am very sorry for the misinformation re: ibsacol. (http://www.ibsacol.com/)I'm ctn my face is quite red right now. I was going solely by what someone in the alt. health field told me was in ibsacol. Lesson learned!I should have researched it as thoroughly as I did the DA-IBS before commenting.Talissa


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Dianne,I stand VERY corrected--am very sorry for the misinformation re: ibsacol. (http://www.ibsacol.com/)I'm ctn my face is quite red right now. I was going solely by what someone in the alt. health field told me was in ibsacol. Lesson learned!I should have researched it as thoroughly as I did the DA-IBS before commenting.Talissa


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

So, Dianne, if you are recommending digestive enzymes, you are saying that the fatty acids must be broken down before they have their effect (does lipase break down the aliphatic C-C bonds or another type of bond). So, what is the true active molecule and what is the method of actio?. Actually, I just figured that the fatty acids worked by lubricating the intestine. I used to eat popcorn swamped in olive oil before bed, and it worked well for my C. However, I don't think 1/4 cup of olive oil per night is within the health range.


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

So, Dianne, if you are recommending digestive enzymes, you are saying that the fatty acids must be broken down before they have their effect (does lipase break down the aliphatic C-C bonds or another type of bond). So, what is the true active molecule and what is the method of actio?. Actually, I just figured that the fatty acids worked by lubricating the intestine. I used to eat popcorn swamped in olive oil before bed, and it worked well for my C. However, I don't think 1/4 cup of olive oil per night is within the health range.


----------



## lizzie0606 (Mar 26, 2004)

I just started on the DA-IBS on Saturday. So far, so GOOD! I have NOT had any PAIN,CRAMPING or D....just a little gas, however, not much.After the first two days of taking two tabs, I decided that I would chew one tab in the a.m. and one tab around supper time. The instructions from Rofay stated some people can get away with just one pill a day, others may find they need to take 2 tabs per day or one tab twice a day for optimal results (which I am doing).I also take a half tab of Citrucel twice a day which helps bulk up my stool. As someone stated above...I am feeling "Normal" again! Hope this product continues to work, because maybe I will have a great summer! Good luck to everyone.Lizzie


----------



## lizzie0606 (Mar 26, 2004)

I just started on the DA-IBS on Saturday. So far, so GOOD! I have NOT had any PAIN,CRAMPING or D....just a little gas, however, not much.After the first two days of taking two tabs, I decided that I would chew one tab in the a.m. and one tab around supper time. The instructions from Rofay stated some people can get away with just one pill a day, others may find they need to take 2 tabs per day or one tab twice a day for optimal results (which I am doing).I also take a half tab of Citrucel twice a day which helps bulk up my stool. As someone stated above...I am feeling "Normal" again! Hope this product continues to work, because maybe I will have a great summer! Good luck to everyone.Lizzie


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Okay, I thought I'd share this and see if anyone can relate. Since starting my new pack of DA (after using up the sample) I have been gassier that ever, and it smells horible. Geez at least my gas before wasn't usually smelly. Has anybody found this happened to them? Could the pills be different? I think I am going to go off them for a while, this is just not fun. It really sucks too because I bought a whole bunch! What a waste!


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Okay, I thought I'd share this and see if anyone can relate. Since starting my new pack of DA (after using up the sample) I have been gassier that ever, and it smells horible. Geez at least my gas before wasn't usually smelly. Has anybody found this happened to them? Could the pills be different? I think I am going to go off them for a while, this is just not fun. It really sucks too because I bought a whole bunch! What a waste!


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Realist Was it DAIBS or just DA? I found the opposite.... what gas I did have wasnt odorous. But others stated this happened initially. Sorry it didnt work for you. MT


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Realist Was it DAIBS or just DA? I found the opposite.... what gas I did have wasnt odorous. But others stated this happened initially. Sorry it didnt work for you. MT


----------



## lizzie0606 (Mar 26, 2004)

Realist, hi. I just started taking the DA-IBS on April 17th...had a minimal amount of gas around the 4th day. However, I feel so much better on this product than not being on it. As mushtush stated...was it DA-IBS or the Digestive Advantage (DA) for lactose intolerance that caused your gas? Take care.Lizzie


----------



## lizzie0606 (Mar 26, 2004)

Realist, hi. I just started taking the DA-IBS on April 17th...had a minimal amount of gas around the 4th day. However, I feel so much better on this product than not being on it. As mushtush stated...was it DA-IBS or the Digestive Advantage (DA) for lactose intolerance that caused your gas? Take care.Lizzie


----------



## halfpass (Apr 3, 2004)

Thought I would add an update. This is aprox. my 8th day on DA-IBS. I have NEVER felt better. No side effects at all. Stomach "rumbling" is gone. I picked this week to try it. Knowing that I could be around the house if I needed to be. Have had all different types of food and wine! I am really starting to trust that this is working. For how long, that I do not know. But I just ordered a 6mo supply....!!!!


----------



## halfpass (Apr 3, 2004)

Thought I would add an update. This is aprox. my 8th day on DA-IBS. I have NEVER felt better. No side effects at all. Stomach "rumbling" is gone. I picked this week to try it. Knowing that I could be around the house if I needed to be. Have had all different types of food and wine! I am really starting to trust that this is working. For how long, that I do not know. But I just ordered a 6mo supply....!!!!


----------



## lizzie0606 (Mar 26, 2004)

Halfpass, hello. I am on my 7th day on DA-IBS and also feel sooooooooo much better! My stomach "rumbling" is gone too! Where did you order your 6 month supply from? I ordered my first box (32 caps) from royfay.com. It was $9.98 (shipping $2.99, total cost was $12.97). They say you can get DA-IBS at Walgreens and CVS....but I have looked at these stores in my area & none of them carry this product. Just wondering if you found a cheaper website to order from. Thanks!Lizzie


----------



## lizzie0606 (Mar 26, 2004)

Halfpass, hello. I am on my 7th day on DA-IBS and also feel sooooooooo much better! My stomach "rumbling" is gone too! Where did you order your 6 month supply from? I ordered my first box (32 caps) from royfay.com. It was $9.98 (shipping $2.99, total cost was $12.97). They say you can get DA-IBS at Walgreens and CVS....but I have looked at these stores in my area & none of them carry this product. Just wondering if you found a cheaper website to order from. Thanks!Lizzie


----------



## halfpass (Apr 3, 2004)

Drugstore.com I feel like I need to go all around the Chicago area and be their rep. It would be so nice to buy it here. Just in case I forgot it. Which will NEVER happen. So glad it is working for you too!!!!


----------



## halfpass (Apr 3, 2004)

Drugstore.com I feel like I need to go all around the Chicago area and be their rep. It would be so nice to buy it here. Just in case I forgot it. Which will NEVER happen. So glad it is working for you too!!!!


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Realist....I so feel your pain with the gas situation...mine is horrendus...the worst smell I have ever had in my life...and just constant all the time. What is the deal with that??? I thought it was supposed to subside after a few days...and I have been on this stuff for at least 3 months with great results...so I really don't want to stop taking it. It really helps me alot except for that most embarassing problem. It's just about all I can stand though. If only it did not smell so bad...I would not care...but it's about to run my family out of the house. The poor things just have to hide from me. I feel sorry for them. What do you suggest to do about it??? I have no idea. Kat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Realist....I so feel your pain with the gas situation...mine is horrendus...the worst smell I have ever had in my life...and just constant all the time. What is the deal with that??? I thought it was supposed to subside after a few days...and I have been on this stuff for at least 3 months with great results...so I really don't want to stop taking it. It really helps me alot except for that most embarassing problem. It's just about all I can stand though. If only it did not smell so bad...I would not care...but it's about to run my family out of the house. The poor things just have to hide from me. I feel sorry for them. What do you suggest to do about it??? I have no idea. Kat


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi guys,It's day #4 on DA-IBS for me, and things are definitely changing. I'm actually having occasional stomach rumbling, which hasn't happened in the past 2 years since I've improved. My bm's have been formed, but are strange due to the high dose fiber I take. (people who take alot fiber know what I mean!) Since taking the DA-IBS, the bm's look a bit more normal(this is so weird to talk about.), but I'm still going the same 3-4 x's p/day.Maybe because of the fiber? Or, maybe starting the DA on the 1st day of my period didn't help. Or, maybe I just need to give it at least a month as the company recommends....you guys who instantly became normal are so lucky!Just fyi, those with gas--check this out:"In a 4-week, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial of 60 individuals with IBS, probiotic treatment with L. plantarum reduced intestinal gas significantly.15 The benefits persisted for an additional year after treatment was stopped. A similar study of 40 people also found benefits with L. plantarum.25However, one small double-blind study failed to find benefit with Lactobacillus GG.26" http://www.caromont.org/16108.cfm I'm learning to reference things







It's worth trying for a month to see if there's a change?Talissa


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi guys,It's day #4 on DA-IBS for me, and things are definitely changing. I'm actually having occasional stomach rumbling, which hasn't happened in the past 2 years since I've improved. My bm's have been formed, but are strange due to the high dose fiber I take. (people who take alot fiber know what I mean!) Since taking the DA-IBS, the bm's look a bit more normal(this is so weird to talk about.), but I'm still going the same 3-4 x's p/day.Maybe because of the fiber? Or, maybe starting the DA on the 1st day of my period didn't help. Or, maybe I just need to give it at least a month as the company recommends....you guys who instantly became normal are so lucky!Just fyi, those with gas--check this out:"In a 4-week, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial of 60 individuals with IBS, probiotic treatment with L. plantarum reduced intestinal gas significantly.15 The benefits persisted for an additional year after treatment was stopped. A similar study of 40 people also found benefits with L. plantarum.25However, one small double-blind study failed to find benefit with Lactobacillus GG.26" http://www.caromont.org/16108.cfm I'm learning to reference things







It's worth trying for a month to see if there's a change?Talissa


----------



## lizzie0606 (Mar 26, 2004)

Halfpass..thanks for the website. I did look at the Drugstore.com website and rofay.com appears to be cheaper, just in case anyone wants to know. Might come in handy when ordering larger amounts. So glad it is working for you too! It is great to feel almost normal, isn't it?! I have tried other foods too, haven't tried wine yet...but maybe this weekend.Realist...my gas smelled horrible too...I believe that was around day 4 or day 5, and then it subsided. However, I was at work when this occurred and you are correct...it was horrible smelling and it was continous! I work at a Psychiatric facility with adolescents...and some of the kids kept saying..."It smells like someone crapped their pants in here!!" or "Who was just here that let a fart?!" Of course, I wouldn't admit that it was me...I was already embarressed enough that I couldn't stop the gas or eliminate the smell. So, I fibbed and replied that I am not sure who made that smell...lol!!Hope your gas gets better. Take care all.


----------



## lizzie0606 (Mar 26, 2004)

Halfpass..thanks for the website. I did look at the Drugstore.com website and rofay.com appears to be cheaper, just in case anyone wants to know. Might come in handy when ordering larger amounts. So glad it is working for you too! It is great to feel almost normal, isn't it?! I have tried other foods too, haven't tried wine yet...but maybe this weekend.Realist...my gas smelled horrible too...I believe that was around day 4 or day 5, and then it subsided. However, I was at work when this occurred and you are correct...it was horrible smelling and it was continous! I work at a Psychiatric facility with adolescents...and some of the kids kept saying..."It smells like someone crapped their pants in here!!" or "Who was just here that let a fart?!" Of course, I wouldn't admit that it was me...I was already embarressed enough that I couldn't stop the gas or eliminate the smell. So, I fibbed and replied that I am not sure who made that smell...lol!!Hope your gas gets better. Take care all.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

Realist,I must admit my gas is only a little bit worse with DA, and the bloating is a bit worse also. I have had no positive effects from DA, and my trial is almost up. Should I try it for one full month before giving up? Seems like most on DA are having good effects right away. I wish I was, too.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

Realist,I must admit my gas is only a little bit worse with DA, and the bloating is a bit worse also. I have had no positive effects from DA, and my trial is almost up. Should I try it for one full month before giving up? Seems like most on DA are having good effects right away. I wish I was, too.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes, I took DA IBS. It's really odd because the first 6 days or so were really good! I really thought this was woking! Then I bought some from Walgreens and since the day after I started those the gas has been horrendous! It's been 5 days now. I cannot stand it! DA only ever worked on the gas so I think I will ditch this treatment for a while and see if I can "normalize" again. Yuck! I recommend burning incense on a continual basis. I may try other probiotics, but it seems that the strains in DA IBS made things worse for me. Too bad I bought like a 6 month supply and was all excited. Let down once again


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes, I took DA IBS. It's really odd because the first 6 days or so were really good! I really thought this was woking! Then I bought some from Walgreens and since the day after I started those the gas has been horrendous! It's been 5 days now. I cannot stand it! DA only ever worked on the gas so I think I will ditch this treatment for a while and see if I can "normalize" again. Yuck! I recommend burning incense on a continual basis. I may try other probiotics, but it seems that the strains in DA IBS made things worse for me. Too bad I bought like a 6 month supply and was all excited. Let down once again


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Talissa I had my first bad day (no D though so thats good) but it was the first day of my period, Sorry guys. Usually everything gets disrupted then. But I had alot of gas and that old feeling like things could lead to spasms and D attacks but it never materialized. So thats good. But the cycle always is a trigger and a tough one and normally Id have everything happening at once.(I know you ladies know just what I mean) So Im glad it didnt reach that level. Maybe your experiencing some of this too. I wish this would work on some of the others the way its worked on me. It makes me happy to see others that are getting relief too.Keep us posted MT


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Talissa I had my first bad day (no D though so thats good) but it was the first day of my period, Sorry guys. Usually everything gets disrupted then. But I had alot of gas and that old feeling like things could lead to spasms and D attacks but it never materialized. So thats good. But the cycle always is a trigger and a tough one and normally Id have everything happening at once.(I know you ladies know just what I mean) So Im glad it didnt reach that level. Maybe your experiencing some of this too. I wish this would work on some of the others the way its worked on me. It makes me happy to see others that are getting relief too.Keep us posted MT


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Mush,Thanks for the feedback. I think you're right, and it was just bad timing with the hormonal thing happening!I ate a big salad last night, with cucumber, tomatoes, corn-- my 3 big triggers for the runs, & all's still well(except for the acceptable tummy rumbling.) Normally, just 2 bites of raw cucumber will have me running to the loo 6 x's within 2-3 hours. That happened just one month ago. I think DA is making a huge difference. (But it wouldn't have, I don't believe, back when my dysbiosis was so bad.) I even had half of a beer before eating(a huge No-No).This morning, for the first time in 5 years, I had to strain a bit in order to go. Even with the fiber, straining to get things rolling was unneeded. I'm so happy I strained! It's amazing what becomes imp to you when you have IBS!







Thanks for all of your help on this thread,Talissa


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Mush,Thanks for the feedback. I think you're right, and it was just bad timing with the hormonal thing happening!I ate a big salad last night, with cucumber, tomatoes, corn-- my 3 big triggers for the runs, & all's still well(except for the acceptable tummy rumbling.) Normally, just 2 bites of raw cucumber will have me running to the loo 6 x's within 2-3 hours. That happened just one month ago. I think DA is making a huge difference. (But it wouldn't have, I don't believe, back when my dysbiosis was so bad.) I even had half of a beer before eating(a huge No-No).This morning, for the first time in 5 years, I had to strain a bit in order to go. Even with the fiber, straining to get things rolling was unneeded. I'm so happy I strained! It's amazing what becomes imp to you when you have IBS!







Thanks for all of your help on this thread,Talissa


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Well, after 2 days of discontinuing the DA, I am back to "normal". Gee, I guess probiotics really don't stay long in your system. Anyway, I never thought I'd be glad to be back to my old self, but boy I am. I know now that it was definately DA causing the problems. Have those of you who had a similar experience with the gas now off DA? Did you find the same thing?


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Well, after 2 days of discontinuing the DA, I am back to "normal". Gee, I guess probiotics really don't stay long in your system. Anyway, I never thought I'd be glad to be back to my old self, but boy I am. I know now that it was definately DA causing the problems. Have those of you who had a similar experience with the gas now off DA? Did you find the same thing?


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I am beginning to find that the reason for the gas I believe with the DA/IBS is because for me it tends to constipate me "some" more than if I'm not taking it...so therefore the smell comes from all that built up inside you. Because after I finally go..then the gas is normal and doesn't smell. So, I am just going to keep on taking the med. and love the relief that I get from it...it sure out weighs the gas. I would rather have that than constant D all the time. Hope that some of you find the relief I have in this. Kat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I am beginning to find that the reason for the gas I believe with the DA/IBS is because for me it tends to constipate me "some" more than if I'm not taking it...so therefore the smell comes from all that built up inside you. Because after I finally go..then the gas is normal and doesn't smell. So, I am just going to keep on taking the med. and love the relief that I get from it...it sure out weighs the gas. I would rather have that than constant D all the time. Hope that some of you find the relief I have in this. Kat


----------



## IBSinAZ (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi All: I am going to re-try the product, now that I am reading such awesome results. I tried it 3 months ago and was not happy with the results. I am going to stick it out for a month like the president said and maybe i will then see some results. FYI....Walgreens all over AZ has it on their shelves. I assume that lots of walgreens in your state would too. Good luck to all!


----------



## IBSinAZ (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi All: I am going to re-try the product, now that I am reading such awesome results. I tried it 3 months ago and was not happy with the results. I am going to stick it out for a month like the president said and maybe i will then see some results. FYI....Walgreens all over AZ has it on their shelves. I assume that lots of walgreens in your state would too. Good luck to all!


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I am finito with my trial period with NO positive effect. I will not continue taking it, or purchase any additional DA, unless someone on this BB gives me a good reason to continue DA for a longer period of time.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I am finito with my trial period with NO positive effect. I will not continue taking it, or purchase any additional DA, unless someone on this BB gives me a good reason to continue DA for a longer period of time.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Kitty Kat I also find that this product is constipating so Im taking a daily stool softner which is beginning to resolve that problem.I still have not had a D attack in five or six weeks now! The improvements far outweigh the C downside and I ve been eating at restaurants panic free!!!


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Kitty Kat I also find that this product is constipating so Im taking a daily stool softner which is beginning to resolve that problem.I still have not had a D attack in five or six weeks now! The improvements far outweigh the C downside and I ve been eating at restaurants panic free!!!


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I tell you it's wonderful isn't it...I just am so pleased with it. The only trouble I have is that it does not work as well when I am on my period...and the gas thing...but that is nothing compared to what I usually would have without it. I cannot say enough good about this stuff. It just makes me want to cry with the relief I get. I am glad other people are having such good luck also. I am sorry for the ones who don't. It makes me sad to hear the stories of ones who it is not helping. If I could take all the pain away from those people I would. It's heart breaking to hear that people are still in pain. Maybe I will try the stool softner also. Dro...maybe if you just try one more time...I am just wishing you the best and hope that you find something that will help you. I will pray for you...and stay positive in that you will find the answer. Good luck to all that are still searching. Kat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I tell you it's wonderful isn't it...I just am so pleased with it. The only trouble I have is that it does not work as well when I am on my period...and the gas thing...but that is nothing compared to what I usually would have without it. I cannot say enough good about this stuff. It just makes me want to cry with the relief I get. I am glad other people are having such good luck also. I am sorry for the ones who don't. It makes me sad to hear the stories of ones who it is not helping. If I could take all the pain away from those people I would. It's heart breaking to hear that people are still in pain. Maybe I will try the stool softner also. Dro...maybe if you just try one more time...I am just wishing you the best and hope that you find something that will help you. I will pray for you...and stay positive in that you will find the answer. Good luck to all that are still searching. Kat


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

kittykat,Maybe I should try DA one more time, for a full month. I am going to try another probiotic first, hopefully an enteric coated one. If that doesn't work, I'll go back to the DA.Passed thru Mebane many times.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

kittykat,Maybe I should try DA one more time, for a full month. I am going to try another probiotic first, hopefully an enteric coated one. If that doesn't work, I'll go back to the DA.Passed thru Mebane many times.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Dro, good luck to you...hopefully it will work for you this next time. Otherwise...just keep hanging and trying to find something that does. Have you tried that Questran everyone is talking about? Yes, Mebane is finally growing to be a big town now. We will soon have a Wal Mart and a Lowe's and a Cracker Barrell and a Blue Ribbon Diner. We are all excited about this. Again, take care and let me know how your next try goes. Kat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Dro, good luck to you...hopefully it will work for you this next time. Otherwise...just keep hanging and trying to find something that does. Have you tried that Questran everyone is talking about? Yes, Mebane is finally growing to be a big town now. We will soon have a Wal Mart and a Lowe's and a Cracker Barrell and a Blue Ribbon Diner. We are all excited about this. Again, take care and let me know how your next try goes. Kat


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

kittykat,What is Questran? Does it work?


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

kittykat,What is Questran? Does it work?


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey Dro...the Questran is a powder form I believe that is actually intended for people with high colestrol. But I have heard alot of people on here talking about it...and actually several years ago my gastro doc. gave me a sample of it to try. I did it for about a week...with ok results but didn't like the texture of it. It was sort of gritty. But really not that bad at all. I never really gave it a chance to work but I hear so many people talk about it on here...and what great results they have with it. I was thinking maybe it would work for you. It may be worth just asking your doc. if you can try it. Hell, it can't hurt, ya know. Today is a bad day for me, I am feeling queasy in my stomach for some reason. I don't know why. I guess it's my period again...I started Friday...so I really don't understand b/c I am almost finished with it. I just feel sort of like it's a virus...but that's what I get all the time. You can tell it's not IBS b/c I don't have D...although I have been twice...but it's not D just sort of lose and I think I am just emptying out. Anyway, try that and see what you think. And please let me know what happens with it. Have a great day...and stay in touch. Kat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey Dro...the Questran is a powder form I believe that is actually intended for people with high colestrol. But I have heard alot of people on here talking about it...and actually several years ago my gastro doc. gave me a sample of it to try. I did it for about a week...with ok results but didn't like the texture of it. It was sort of gritty. But really not that bad at all. I never really gave it a chance to work but I hear so many people talk about it on here...and what great results they have with it. I was thinking maybe it would work for you. It may be worth just asking your doc. if you can try it. Hell, it can't hurt, ya know. Today is a bad day for me, I am feeling queasy in my stomach for some reason. I don't know why. I guess it's my period again...I started Friday...so I really don't understand b/c I am almost finished with it. I just feel sort of like it's a virus...but that's what I get all the time. You can tell it's not IBS b/c I don't have D...although I have been twice...but it's not D just sort of lose and I think I am just emptying out. Anyway, try that and see what you think. And please let me know what happens with it. Have a great day...and stay in touch. Kat


----------



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

Well, just like every other product that I've had initial success with, the Digestive Advantage has suddenly stopped working. It happened with calcium, Probiotica, Remeron, and now it's happened with DA. I've had the big D for the past 2 days in a row with a queasy stomach. Oh well, it was a nice 2 months while it lasted. Guess now I'm back to my daily dose of Immodium.


----------



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

Well, just like every other product that I've had initial success with, the Digestive Advantage has suddenly stopped working. It happened with calcium, Probiotica, Remeron, and now it's happened with DA. I've had the big D for the past 2 days in a row with a queasy stomach. Oh well, it was a nice 2 months while it lasted. Guess now I'm back to my daily dose of Immodium.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

kittykat,My present Doc is real bad about 'throwing parts at an old car' to see if it runs better. Would be very difficult for him to prescribe Questran. I would have to give him very good reasons, and I did not find them on the drugs web site.Sounds like I need another doc....


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

kittykat,My present Doc is real bad about 'throwing parts at an old car' to see if it runs better. Would be very difficult for him to prescribe Questran. I would have to give him very good reasons, and I did not find them on the drugs web site.Sounds like I need another doc....


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

pdb,I don't think that's a good reason to stop using something that has been working! You might have a virus or something else.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

pdb,I don't think that's a good reason to stop using something that has been working! You might have a virus or something else.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

pdp It may be too premature to make that conclusion. I also has a few bad days around my cycle but its back to normal again. Maybe try doubling the dose, The company did say this could help in severe cases. Dont give uo so quickly!! Be well!!!


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

pdp It may be too premature to make that conclusion. I also has a few bad days around my cycle but its back to normal again. Maybe try doubling the dose, The company did say this could help in severe cases. Dont give uo so quickly!! Be well!!!


----------



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

Perhaps I do have some sort of virus or food poisoning, because I've been REALLY bad the past couple of days. My body seems to be trying to flush everything out of my system, and even immodium is doing nothing. Once this is all over I'll go back to trying the DA.


----------



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

Perhaps I do have some sort of virus or food poisoning, because I've been REALLY bad the past couple of days. My body seems to be trying to flush everything out of my system, and even immodium is doing nothing. Once this is all over I'll go back to trying the DA.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Dro, sorry your doc won't help you out...seems like he would at least let you try it. Just beg him...I mean if it does work then it will be well worth the hassle of trying. I want you to get some help and feel better...and as for pdb...you really need to give DA/IBS another shot...I have the exact same problem as you during my period...I get the "stomach bug" every month...and my meds never work for that.I promise you that I get that sick nasty feels like food poisoning junk...queasy and can't eat...plus bad D for at least 2-3 days...After my period it is fine...and with the DA/IBS all the other days of the month are virtually D free. I personally love this stuff. Next to the old Lotronex...nothing has touched my IBS. So just hang in there and try it again. Hopefully you will have good results. Kat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Dro, sorry your doc won't help you out...seems like he would at least let you try it. Just beg him...I mean if it does work then it will be well worth the hassle of trying. I want you to get some help and feel better...and as for pdb...you really need to give DA/IBS another shot...I have the exact same problem as you during my period...I get the "stomach bug" every month...and my meds never work for that.I promise you that I get that sick nasty feels like food poisoning junk...queasy and can't eat...plus bad D for at least 2-3 days...After my period it is fine...and with the DA/IBS all the other days of the month are virtually D free. I personally love this stuff. Next to the old Lotronex...nothing has touched my IBS. So just hang in there and try it again. Hopefully you will have good results. Kat


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi guys,This is my day 13 (on DA-IBS) report.It's pretty good.On day 8, between the return of tummy-rumbling & the horrible odor when I had my solid, normal bm's(BIG SMILE), it was like there was quite the battle going on in my intestines. A battle between good & evil, the microscopic beneficial bacteria fighting the microscopic pathogens.This is just me, but I thought I'd give the good guys a little help. I've had very, very good luck with the product "ParaGone" in the past, so I took that for 3 days in conjuction with the DA-IBS. This was tricky, because they both are best taken on an empty stomach, and the DA-IBS has to be taken 3 hours after the antibacterial.So after 2 days using Paragone also, the rumbling stopped & so did the truly horrific smell. On day 11 on DA-IBS(2 days ago), I stopped the PG.And this is huge--Last night I went to a BD celebration. I had a big caesar salad before eating, then ate an 8 oz grilled NY strip w/ fries(shouldn't eat those anyways, but it was a BD







and a bean salad. I even ate a nice slice of vanilla cake with chocolate icing--but probably didn't enjoy it as much as I could've because I could only think of how I'd be paying for it later....Aside--I normally high dose fiber. I take 2 T of Metamucil before bed--so that the 3 consecutive trips that I always make to the loo in the mornings are at least solid.Last night before bed, I was a bit nervous about it, but I didn't take the fiber. Today, I've been up since 5:30 am, and for the first time in over 5 years, I only made one trip, 2 hours after awakening, and it was solid & normal.In addition, normally if I have salad before any soluble fiber, I pay for it 2-3 hours later in the bathroom. Last night I was fine. I went to the loo only to brush my teeth & wash my face.I'm holding back my excitement here, but you guys have to know how amazing this feels. I'm not cramping, there's no rumbling. The smell is gone. And my bm's are returning to normal. No fiber. It's actually kind of unsettling-but in a good way.Since being mostly recovered, my main objective was to LOSE the FIBER. My fingers are crossed. And if this stuff(DA-IBS) can get me off Metamucil, I will be Begging the company that makes it to let me sell it for them.Just so you know, I've tried everything to get me over this last hump--Primal Defense, Molocure, Colostrum, Caltrate, etc. The placebo effect doesn't work on me.I take one DA in the am & another about an hour before dinner. After time, I'll try reducing the probiotic dose to one p/day.Best wishes to all,Talissaps--sorry this is so long, but I hope it helps someone.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi guys,This is my day 13 (on DA-IBS) report.It's pretty good.On day 8, between the return of tummy-rumbling & the horrible odor when I had my solid, normal bm's(BIG SMILE), it was like there was quite the battle going on in my intestines. A battle between good & evil, the microscopic beneficial bacteria fighting the microscopic pathogens.This is just me, but I thought I'd give the good guys a little help. I've had very, very good luck with the product "ParaGone" in the past, so I took that for 3 days in conjuction with the DA-IBS. This was tricky, because they both are best taken on an empty stomach, and the DA-IBS has to be taken 3 hours after the antibacterial.So after 2 days using Paragone also, the rumbling stopped & so did the truly horrific smell. On day 11 on DA-IBS(2 days ago), I stopped the PG.And this is huge--Last night I went to a BD celebration. I had a big caesar salad before eating, then ate an 8 oz grilled NY strip w/ fries(shouldn't eat those anyways, but it was a BD







and a bean salad. I even ate a nice slice of vanilla cake with chocolate icing--but probably didn't enjoy it as much as I could've because I could only think of how I'd be paying for it later....Aside--I normally high dose fiber. I take 2 T of Metamucil before bed--so that the 3 consecutive trips that I always make to the loo in the mornings are at least solid.Last night before bed, I was a bit nervous about it, but I didn't take the fiber. Today, I've been up since 5:30 am, and for the first time in over 5 years, I only made one trip, 2 hours after awakening, and it was solid & normal.In addition, normally if I have salad before any soluble fiber, I pay for it 2-3 hours later in the bathroom. Last night I was fine. I went to the loo only to brush my teeth & wash my face.I'm holding back my excitement here, but you guys have to know how amazing this feels. I'm not cramping, there's no rumbling. The smell is gone. And my bm's are returning to normal. No fiber. It's actually kind of unsettling-but in a good way.Since being mostly recovered, my main objective was to LOSE the FIBER. My fingers are crossed. And if this stuff(DA-IBS) can get me off Metamucil, I will be Begging the company that makes it to let me sell it for them.Just so you know, I've tried everything to get me over this last hump--Primal Defense, Molocure, Colostrum, Caltrate, etc. The placebo effect doesn't work on me.I take one DA in the am & another about an hour before dinner. After time, I'll try reducing the probiotic dose to one p/day.Best wishes to all,Talissaps--sorry this is so long, but I hope it helps someone.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Sounds like everyone who tries this product has D, anyone tried it who has C ? If it helps to slow down your transit time, sounds like it'd be awful for C IBSers. I was thinking of having a couple of clients try it, yet they are both C.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Sounds like everyone who tries this product has D, anyone tried it who has C ? If it helps to slow down your transit time, sounds like it'd be awful for C IBSers. I was thinking of having a couple of clients try it, yet they are both C.


----------



## SueJoan (Dec 4, 2003)

Farther up this thread I listed some thoughts on on Digestive Advantage IBS and if you are interested you might want to take a look. From reading the recent postings, I would add only to the obvious. That is, IBS is a highly individualistic disease. Accordingly, how to use DA IBS to its fullest advantage may take some experimenting.For some, the suggested dosing of one per day will be just fine. Others, will want to try half a capsule every day.For those with severe symptoms, 2 per day may be the best approach. But even then, when you take them--2 at the same time, V. one in the morning and one before dinner or bed time may need to be tried.Trigger events, trigger foods, being sick with a cold or flu or menstrating may also require supplementing what ever dose you find to be best.Some people routinely take 3 per day.I hope this helps


----------



## SueJoan (Dec 4, 2003)

Farther up this thread I listed some thoughts on on Digestive Advantage IBS and if you are interested you might want to take a look. From reading the recent postings, I would add only to the obvious. That is, IBS is a highly individualistic disease. Accordingly, how to use DA IBS to its fullest advantage may take some experimenting.For some, the suggested dosing of one per day will be just fine. Others, will want to try half a capsule every day.For those with severe symptoms, 2 per day may be the best approach. But even then, when you take them--2 at the same time, V. one in the morning and one before dinner or bed time may need to be tried.Trigger events, trigger foods, being sick with a cold or flu or menstrating may also require supplementing what ever dose you find to be best.Some people routinely take 3 per day.I hope this helps


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I will have to check out more the beginning of this thread than I have if you say I have missed some pertinent answers to my questions. The package my one client got is not capsules, it's chewables...........should she have bought something else ? Is this the same yet chewable? What website do you recommend for buying them ?And from what I read here you are saying the DA-IBS is really for C or D just as good, in individual doses depending on the results of experimentation ?


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I will have to check out more the beginning of this thread than I have if you say I have missed some pertinent answers to my questions. The package my one client got is not capsules, it's chewables...........should she have bought something else ? Is this the same yet chewable? What website do you recommend for buying them ?And from what I read here you are saying the DA-IBS is really for C or D just as good, in individual doses depending on the results of experimentation ?


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Got the information about the various websites. She used the drugstore.com as that is what I read here and suggested it to her.Still no direct answer to the question: All the folks I read on here are D; and it seems to work for them. If it's slowing down the transit time of D (d being a reaction to a trigger food or situation), then it would slow down the C also I imagine. That could be very detrimental. Maybe what you are saying is, the body will adjust the D or C accordingly with the DA doing it's own work of relaxing the intestines to not react to the triggers ????


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Got the information about the various websites. She used the drugstore.com as that is what I read here and suggested it to her.Still no direct answer to the question: All the folks I read on here are D; and it seems to work for them. If it's slowing down the transit time of D (d being a reaction to a trigger food or situation), then it would slow down the C also I imagine. That could be very detrimental. Maybe what you are saying is, the body will adjust the D or C accordingly with the DA doing it's own work of relaxing the intestines to not react to the triggers ????


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

--accidently double posted--OOPS!


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

--accidently double posted--OOPS!


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Daisy,From what I'm reading, I gather you are incorrectly thinking of DA as more like an Rx drug that works by controlling symptoms, such as possibly slowing motility or bulking up stool. I'm no expert, but probiotics by their very natural nature work in various ways to restore intestinal homeostasis. For ex, by possibly helping bring down inflammation along the mucosa wall, LAB strains can help lessen food reactivity--whether it be "D" for one person or "C" for another. When the reactivity to food is lessened, the motility can be normalized(brought back to homeostatic functioning).Does that make sense?I'm excited about the new strains of probiotics being studied because they aren't band-aids, and they work to correct the problem rather than simply suppress the symptoms.Are you a dietician or cert'd nutritionist? You mention clients alot...I ask because I'm a non-practicing CN. (I became a CN to try & help figure out what the heck was going on in my digestive system!)Talissa


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Daisy,From what I'm reading, I gather you are incorrectly thinking of DA as more like an Rx drug that works by controlling symptoms, such as possibly slowing motility or bulking up stool. I'm no expert, but probiotics by their very natural nature work in various ways to restore intestinal homeostasis. For ex, by possibly helping bring down inflammation along the mucosa wall, LAB strains can help lessen food reactivity--whether it be "D" for one person or "C" for another. When the reactivity to food is lessened, the motility can be normalized(brought back to homeostatic functioning).Does that make sense?I'm excited about the new strains of probiotics being studied because they aren't band-aids, and they work to correct the problem rather than simply suppress the symptoms.Are you a dietician or cert'd nutritionist? You mention clients alot...I ask because I'm a non-practicing CN. (I became a CN to try & help figure out what the heck was going on in my digestive system!)Talissa


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, had some sort of set back this weekend...don't know really what happened or why it happened.But I woke up with D for at least the first half of each day Sat/sun...with D. And I also had taken two DA/IBS pills first thing in the am. So, this is dissapointing to say the least. Now this am...took nothing and have not used the bathroom once. Go figure...it is so hard to figure this mess out. Who knows what to do what to take and when. It's getting on my nerves so bad. It's just frustrating when something works for a while and suddenly just stops. I am going to continue to take it though. May I am just going through something wierd right now. The only thing different really is that I am working out now and am trying to cut out fat sugar and salt...not all the way but just cut down. And for the most smaller portions...anyway hope everyone here had a good weekend...Kat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, had some sort of set back this weekend...don't know really what happened or why it happened.But I woke up with D for at least the first half of each day Sat/sun...with D. And I also had taken two DA/IBS pills first thing in the am. So, this is dissapointing to say the least. Now this am...took nothing and have not used the bathroom once. Go figure...it is so hard to figure this mess out. Who knows what to do what to take and when. It's getting on my nerves so bad. It's just frustrating when something works for a while and suddenly just stops. I am going to continue to take it though. May I am just going through something wierd right now. The only thing different really is that I am working out now and am trying to cut out fat sugar and salt...not all the way but just cut down. And for the most smaller portions...anyway hope everyone here had a good weekend...Kat


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Daisey If its any help at all. . I have all my life had problems. I had chronic C till I hit my teens. The I began getting "blowouts" after not going for many days or after alcohol use. The frequency had increased slowly over time to weekly episodes with C in between. Of course stress and trigger foods could increase the chances. It has been years and years ths way. Since taking DAIBS the episodes have become nonexistant even when really testing with foods and circumstances. Gas down to very managable amounts,no urgency,no cramping. So life is terrific. But I still am left with C althoug I do go daily...incomplete and small pellet like...the way it was originally before the episodes. I can live with this..stoll softners are helping. So I guess were all different but this stuff has brought me back to normal...my normal..not perfect but very managable.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Daisey If its any help at all. . I have all my life had problems. I had chronic C till I hit my teens. The I began getting "blowouts" after not going for many days or after alcohol use. The frequency had increased slowly over time to weekly episodes with C in between. Of course stress and trigger foods could increase the chances. It has been years and years ths way. Since taking DAIBS the episodes have become nonexistant even when really testing with foods and circumstances. Gas down to very managable amounts,no urgency,no cramping. So life is terrific. But I still am left with C althoug I do go daily...incomplete and small pellet like...the way it was originally before the episodes. I can live with this..stoll softners are helping. So I guess were all different but this stuff has brought me back to normal...my normal..not perfect but very managable.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

I am asking for a couple of clients of mine. For me myself, I am using Dr Dahlman's program so need to stick to it perfectly in order to see how it'll work for me. These two clients do not want to do the whole program of his, just want something better than their basic enzymes and clean diets.I am a Certified Personal Trainer and Nutritional Consultant. I have IBS, and yet also have IBS clients whom I have helped quite abit. There is so much of this directly related to food allergies, and then of course, I send them on an adventure of acidophilus and probiotics.Thanks Talissa, what you said did make sense, and is what I figured.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

I am asking for a couple of clients of mine. For me myself, I am using Dr Dahlman's program so need to stick to it perfectly in order to see how it'll work for me. These two clients do not want to do the whole program of his, just want something better than their basic enzymes and clean diets.I am a Certified Personal Trainer and Nutritional Consultant. I have IBS, and yet also have IBS clients whom I have helped quite abit. There is so much of this directly related to food allergies, and then of course, I send them on an adventure of acidophilus and probiotics.Thanks Talissa, what you said did make sense, and is what I figured.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

One client is still constipated and without relief, should she go back to taking the two per day.........be patient with the one per day, or take more ?? ( I need to just get her on here yet she pays me to do her leg work )


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

One client is still constipated and without relief, should she go back to taking the two per day.........be patient with the one per day, or take more ?? ( I need to just get her on here yet she pays me to do her leg work )


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Bump for LM087 Hey getting near 2 months and no D attacks!!!!OMG!!!!


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Bump for LM087 Hey getting near 2 months and no D attacks!!!!OMG!!!!


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi guys,I'm on day 20 of using 2 chewable DA-IBS daily--along with digestive enzymes, iFlora(Flora Source)just for good measure, & sadly, I'm back on the fiber.The good news is that for the first time in over 5 years, I can eat anything I want without getting "D"(knock on wood big time). I have no pain, no rumbling, no sense of urgency, & normal looking bms.I only eat whole foods now, & so I don't know how processed foods or food with high fructose corn syrup(poison) would effect me.I've been able to lower my dose of fiber, which is really good.I think that it's taking my intestinal wall longer to heal because of a higher amount of inflammation & permeability that I have. Just a supposition.I'm guessing, in my case, it may take as long as 3 months. Time will tell! I think this is a great product, but wish they put more detail in with the box regarding different variables affecting success.I really, really love this probiotic mix!!!_________________Mushtush--It feels amazing(to put it mildly) to no longer have the D, doesn't it? I'm very, very happy for you. T-_________________Daisy,Did you put your client back on 2 a day? Did it help?Just remember, everyone's different. It took me 2 weeks to genuinely see a positive difference, and for some it takes up to a month.Hope you had a good wkd! T-


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi guys,I'm on day 20 of using 2 chewable DA-IBS daily--along with digestive enzymes, iFlora(Flora Source)just for good measure, & sadly, I'm back on the fiber.The good news is that for the first time in over 5 years, I can eat anything I want without getting "D"(knock on wood big time). I have no pain, no rumbling, no sense of urgency, & normal looking bms.I only eat whole foods now, & so I don't know how processed foods or food with high fructose corn syrup(poison) would effect me.I've been able to lower my dose of fiber, which is really good.I think that it's taking my intestinal wall longer to heal because of a higher amount of inflammation & permeability that I have. Just a supposition.I'm guessing, in my case, it may take as long as 3 months. Time will tell! I think this is a great product, but wish they put more detail in with the box regarding different variables affecting success.I really, really love this probiotic mix!!!_________________Mushtush--It feels amazing(to put it mildly) to no longer have the D, doesn't it? I'm very, very happy for you. T-_________________Daisy,Did you put your client back on 2 a day? Did it help?Just remember, everyone's different. It took me 2 weeks to genuinely see a positive difference, and for some it takes up to a month.Hope you had a good wkd! T-


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

P.S--No one can make digestive enzymes for digesting Fructose.After adding DA-IBS to my regimen, I can eat fructose again!!! I think the DA is either helping my body mfr these enzymes for proper fructose absorption again, or helping bring down the inflammation so you lose the food reactivity--or both.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

P.S--No one can make digestive enzymes for digesting Fructose.After adding DA-IBS to my regimen, I can eat fructose again!!! I think the DA is either helping my body mfr these enzymes for proper fructose absorption again, or helping bring down the inflammation so you lose the food reactivity--or both.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Talissa Im so lucky to have found this and have success to this degree. Im not knowledgeable at at all when it come to the actual mechanics of this so to have found the right product in a short amount of time was pure luck. Whatever enzymes I can now produce as a result of the Lactobacillus Cultures are exactly what I needed I suppose. Ive been very lucky since Im now eating all types of garbage without a problem. (Maybe thats not so good LOL) But the best part is NO anxiety anymore. Theres nothing that makes me think I may be in trouble soon after meals or dining out. I can actually focus on having fun and socializing and not the dreaded bathroom dilema always in the back or front of my mind. I know Im rambling but I wish others will have the same results. Its a Godsend. My only problem was that I ordered 2 boxes and the second box had DA in it by mistake and not DAIBS so Im in a bit of a jam for the next few days till the new order arrives. I was thinking that if this happened to others it may be a reason why it didnt work for them. The DA tastes awful and its oblong in shape.Any way... enough of my blabbing... glad your also having success... be well MT


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Talissa Im so lucky to have found this and have success to this degree. Im not knowledgeable at at all when it come to the actual mechanics of this so to have found the right product in a short amount of time was pure luck. Whatever enzymes I can now produce as a result of the Lactobacillus Cultures are exactly what I needed I suppose. Ive been very lucky since Im now eating all types of garbage without a problem. (Maybe thats not so good LOL) But the best part is NO anxiety anymore. Theres nothing that makes me think I may be in trouble soon after meals or dining out. I can actually focus on having fun and socializing and not the dreaded bathroom dilema always in the back or front of my mind. I know Im rambling but I wish others will have the same results. Its a Godsend. My only problem was that I ordered 2 boxes and the second box had DA in it by mistake and not DAIBS so Im in a bit of a jam for the next few days till the new order arrives. I was thinking that if this happened to others it may be a reason why it didnt work for them. The DA tastes awful and its oblong in shape.Any way... enough of my blabbing... glad your also having success... be well MT


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

I put my client on 4 per day and she's liking it now. The other client is being patient with the 2 per day. It really matters who you are, what your intestinal flora looks like, how destructed your intestines may be..........or not. Anyhoo, they are both going along, and client #1 is getting great results with the 4 per day. I imagine she'll be able to reduce down real soon to 3, then to 2 and level off at 1.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

I put my client on 4 per day and she's liking it now. The other client is being patient with the 2 per day. It really matters who you are, what your intestinal flora looks like, how destructed your intestines may be..........or not. Anyhoo, they are both going along, and client #1 is getting great results with the 4 per day. I imagine she'll be able to reduce down real soon to 3, then to 2 and level off at 1.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Hi Im just interested to know what lactobacillus is in the DA.Do they tell you the specific ones.My daughter is trying a new type on the market here in Australia(L.Fermentum)at the moment,but the DA sounds a good one to try next.glad its working for people Gilly


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Hi Im just interested to know what lactobacillus is in the DA.Do they tell you the specific ones.My daughter is trying a new type on the market here in Australia(L.Fermentum)at the moment,but the DA sounds a good one to try next.glad its working for people Gilly


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

try looking on page 2 of this thread. It may answer your question MT


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

try looking on page 2 of this thread. It may answer your question MT


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Gilly,I've searched for that answer as well & I believe its proprietary, patented. Can't blame them really.Just the 3 LAB strains with the amino acid lysine, which I believe serves as a carrier or a catalyst for mfr'g enzymes.If you find out the exact strains, pls share!I'm very curious if L Fermentum is also in the DA-IBS.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Gilly,I've searched for that answer as well & I believe its proprietary, patented. Can't blame them really.Just the 3 LAB strains with the amino acid lysine, which I believe serves as a carrier or a catalyst for mfr'g enzymes.If you find out the exact strains, pls share!I'm very curious if L Fermentum is also in the DA-IBS.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I noticed that Talissa in one of her posts on one of the threads spoke about the smell after taking DA-IBS. I was wondering if DA-IBS influenced the odor of gas in any way. Because I generally don't have D if I don't take too much fructose and if I take enough fructose I don't havbe C. So I don't have normal IBS problems. I would take DA-IBS for gas but only if it wouldn't turn the odor for the worse. In fact only iif it eliminated odor, vsl3 did that for me but was too expensive. So has DA- IBS eliminated odor for anyone?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I noticed that Talissa in one of her posts on one of the threads spoke about the smell after taking DA-IBS. I was wondering if DA-IBS influenced the odor of gas in any way. Because I generally don't have D if I don't take too much fructose and if I take enough fructose I don't havbe C. So I don't have normal IBS problems. I would take DA-IBS for gas but only if it wouldn't turn the odor for the worse. In fact only iif it eliminated odor, vsl3 did that for me but was too expensive. So has DA- IBS eliminated odor for anyone?


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Bonniei,The odor is a result of the changes in balance, the more benficial bacteria coming in & having to "fight off" if you will the pathogens that don't want them there. Oversimplification, but I've never seen a positive difference so quickly after starting a probiotic. So maybe, despite the high cost of vsl3, & the extensive research, this is a deceptively better probiotic. The odor only lasted a week or so for me, as my body adjusted. It vanished when the tummy rumbling stopped.It's only 10 bucks for a typical month supply , you never know.T-


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Bonniei,The odor is a result of the changes in balance, the more benficial bacteria coming in & having to "fight off" if you will the pathogens that don't want them there. Oversimplification, but I've never seen a positive difference so quickly after starting a probiotic. So maybe, despite the high cost of vsl3, & the extensive research, this is a deceptively better probiotic. The odor only lasted a week or so for me, as my body adjusted. It vanished when the tummy rumbling stopped.It's only 10 bucks for a typical month supply , you never know.T-


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Well I went to my drugstore and they only had the DA for LI. Apparently you can get it at Walgreen's. So I will have to try it there.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Well I went to my drugstore and they only had the DA for LI. Apparently you can get it at Walgreen's. So I will have to try it there.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Bonniei I didnt experience any gas problems in fact I have less gas and its not as odorous as it once was. Also Drugstore.com got this product to me in one day!! They say it takes three days normally. Shipping is free if you spend a certain amount. I couldnt find it anywhere in the three CVS stores near me or Eckerts ..or they only had DA also. Good Luck!


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Bonniei I didnt experience any gas problems in fact I have less gas and its not as odorous as it once was. Also Drugstore.com got this product to me in one day!! They say it takes three days normally. Shipping is free if you spend a certain amount. I couldnt find it anywhere in the three CVS stores near me or Eckerts ..or they only had DA also. Good Luck!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi mushtush I went to Walgreens and got it this evening. I will be starting it tomorrow. I will try it for one month. I think in a packet there are 32 tabs. So I too will be reporting to this thread from tomorrow, well maybe weekly. I hope you all are right. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi mushtush I went to Walgreens and got it this evening. I will be starting it tomorrow. I will try it for one month. I think in a packet there are 32 tabs. So I too will be reporting to this thread from tomorrow, well maybe weekly. I hope you all are right. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Bonniei,I really, really hope this works for you!!T-


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Bonniei,I really, really hope this works for you!!T-


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Everyone is different. DA gave me horrendous smelly gas! Good luck though, some have had great success.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Everyone is different. DA gave me horrendous smelly gas! Good luck though, some have had great success.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks Talissa! Oh I didn't take it today because I didn't know when one was supposed to take it. I used to take vsl3 on an empty stomach in the morning. Today as soon as I got ouf bed I didn't remember and I ate something. Do you all take it on an empty stomach?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks Talissa! Oh I didn't take it today because I didn't know when one was supposed to take it. I used to take vsl3 on an empty stomach in the morning. Today as soon as I got ouf bed I didn't remember and I ate something. Do you all take it on an empty stomach?


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

I take DA-IBS on an empty stomach first thing in the am & late afternoon. They don't give us enough info in the package, do they?Also, when it gave me wretchedly smelly bms & tummy rumbles at first, I knew this was because I had some pathogens in there resisting the probiotics. I helped them out with Paragone. The smell & the rumbles went away.I would've tried my favorite multi-strain probiotic which used to be called Flora Source, now called iFlora, by Sedona Labs, but I was out of it. If after 2 weeks, I still had gas, I'd definitely try something like iFlora. It also contains anaerobic (good) bacteria for the colon. Studies have shown that many IBSr's have bacterial overgrowths in both the lg & sm intestines. DA-IBS's LAB strains only work in the sm intestine because they need oxygen.Just some more to think about....If anyone's interested, here's a breakdown of the diff probiotics in iFlora(used to be Flora Source) & what they've been shown to do: http://www.notdoctors.com/florasrc.html There are other good multi-strains out there. But if you consider Primal Defense, be vary wary!!_______________I wish we all could take just one product/pill & we'd be instantly "normal' again, but not everyone's as blessed as mushtush & the others.I'm sorry I rambled so much!!!Talissa


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

I take DA-IBS on an empty stomach first thing in the am & late afternoon. They don't give us enough info in the package, do they?Also, when it gave me wretchedly smelly bms & tummy rumbles at first, I knew this was because I had some pathogens in there resisting the probiotics. I helped them out with Paragone. The smell & the rumbles went away.I would've tried my favorite multi-strain probiotic which used to be called Flora Source, now called iFlora, by Sedona Labs, but I was out of it. If after 2 weeks, I still had gas, I'd definitely try something like iFlora. It also contains anaerobic (good) bacteria for the colon. Studies have shown that many IBSr's have bacterial overgrowths in both the lg & sm intestines. DA-IBS's LAB strains only work in the sm intestine because they need oxygen.Just some more to think about....If anyone's interested, here's a breakdown of the diff probiotics in iFlora(used to be Flora Source) & what they've been shown to do: http://www.notdoctors.com/florasrc.html There are other good multi-strains out there. But if you consider Primal Defense, be vary wary!!_______________I wish we all could take just one product/pill & we'd be instantly "normal' again, but not everyone's as blessed as mushtush & the others.I'm sorry I rambled so much!!!Talissa


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Put the wrong link, this one's better: http://www.relfe.com/lactobacillus.html Bifidobacteria strains are the probiotics that survive in the colon.(w/o oxygen)


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Put the wrong link, this one's better: http://www.relfe.com/lactobacillus.html Bifidobacteria strains are the probiotics that survive in the colon.(w/o oxygen)


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Talissa, The company that makes paragone also makes Parazyme, a digestive enzyme, and Intestinew, a food for the intestines. Did you try those too? Seems like a similar program to Dr. Dahlman's, don't you think?I'm glad DA-IBS is working for some of you. Is anybody nervous about taking these supplements on an on-going basis?


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Talissa, The company that makes paragone also makes Parazyme, a digestive enzyme, and Intestinew, a food for the intestines. Did you try those too? Seems like a similar program to Dr. Dahlman's, don't you think?I'm glad DA-IBS is working for some of you. Is anybody nervous about taking these supplements on an on-going basis?


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Talissa Do you think that I bad bacteria in my small intestines which caused the IBS symptoms? (Since now most are gone with the product).This would make much sense to me since I have other( congenital) problems related to the small intestines and urinary dysfunction. I dont want to start a war on this either so if you want to PM me thats fine! MT


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Talissa Do you think that I bad bacteria in my small intestines which caused the IBS symptoms? (Since now most are gone with the product).This would make much sense to me since I have other( congenital) problems related to the small intestines and urinary dysfunction. I dont want to start a war on this either so if you want to PM me thats fine! MT


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Gret, yes, I followed a similar program to Dr D's w/o being aware of him. I am a CN and learned the basis of the protocol in my studies. It's in the "Textbook of Natural Medicine." But if you go through him, you don't have to trial & error what products work, like I did.I've only used Paragone from the other company, & I use Zymapro digestive enzymes from Sedona labs(mkrs of iFlora).I will be taking probiotics the rest of my life, and as they have no excitotory effects on the brain, I'm not worried about them giving me brain problems down the road, like say, something like L-Glutamine could possibly do. I've always read doubts about Glutamine's safety, and have avoided products which contain it because of that.My mother in law's been taking probiotics/making yogurt for abt 20 years, she looks 45 & she's 63. But she's a health nut too.I'd actually rather she look 63 & be nice, but we can't have it all!







_____________Hi MT, that's exactly my guess. The people who see such instant & lasting improvement are the one's with sm bowel intestinal overgrowth, & the rest of us have it in both intestines. You really are lucky you caught it this quickly!You can PM me too!T-


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Gret, yes, I followed a similar program to Dr D's w/o being aware of him. I am a CN and learned the basis of the protocol in my studies. It's in the "Textbook of Natural Medicine." But if you go through him, you don't have to trial & error what products work, like I did.I've only used Paragone from the other company, & I use Zymapro digestive enzymes from Sedona labs(mkrs of iFlora).I will be taking probiotics the rest of my life, and as they have no excitotory effects on the brain, I'm not worried about them giving me brain problems down the road, like say, something like L-Glutamine could possibly do. I've always read doubts about Glutamine's safety, and have avoided products which contain it because of that.My mother in law's been taking probiotics/making yogurt for abt 20 years, she looks 45 & she's 63. But she's a health nut too.I'd actually rather she look 63 & be nice, but we can't have it all!







_____________Hi MT, that's exactly my guess. The people who see such instant & lasting improvement are the one's with sm bowel intestinal overgrowth, & the rest of us have it in both intestines. You really are lucky you caught it this quickly!You can PM me too!T-


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Talissa, Another quick question! What made you decide to take paragone? Did you get a test that said you did have parasites or something? Or maybe that isn't what it does, I could be wrong about what paragone actually is!So do the probiotics just keep the bacteria levels where you want them? Dr. Dahlman told me I should not need probiotics unless I go on antibiotics or have another round of bad colon health. Once the chemistry levels were established, I felt better and he said I shouldn't need them. But a lot of people do take probiotics. ???? So much to try and understand!


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Talissa, Another quick question! What made you decide to take paragone? Did you get a test that said you did have parasites or something? Or maybe that isn't what it does, I could be wrong about what paragone actually is!So do the probiotics just keep the bacteria levels where you want them? Dr. Dahlman told me I should not need probiotics unless I go on antibiotics or have another round of bad colon health. Once the chemistry levels were established, I felt better and he said I shouldn't need them. But a lot of people do take probiotics. ???? So much to try and understand!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Well I took DA_IBS about an hour ago. No rumbles yet. I do believe I have a problem in the small intestines because of my fasting baseline hydrogen level in the fructose intolerance test and because I have symptoms so soon after eating. I an not sure most IBS'ers have problems with Small intestinal bacterial overgrowth despite Pimental's studies. Because they have been very controversialThis is the critique of Pimental's studies http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:MelzHr_...ental+UNC&hl=en


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Well I took DA_IBS about an hour ago. No rumbles yet. I do believe I have a problem in the small intestines because of my fasting baseline hydrogen level in the fructose intolerance test and because I have symptoms so soon after eating. I an not sure most IBS'ers have problems with Small intestinal bacterial overgrowth despite Pimental's studies. Because they have been very controversialThis is the critique of Pimental's studies http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:MelzHr_...ental+UNC&hl=en


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey all. I thought I'd let you know that I contacted Ganeden Biotech (sp?) to see if I could find out the lactic acid strains in their product and they simply responded that it is proprietary. In other words, it is a secret! I gave them a very rude response about keeping the public in the dark ect. I think that is very poor practice and solidifies my belief that their product is ####! I simply wanted to do some detective work to find out what made my symptoms so much worse but I guess I will just have to try other probiotic products.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey all. I thought I'd let you know that I contacted Ganeden Biotech (sp?) to see if I could find out the lactic acid strains in their product and they simply responded that it is proprietary. In other words, it is a secret! I gave them a very rude response about keeping the public in the dark ect. I think that is very poor practice and solidifies my belief that their product is ####! I simply wanted to do some detective work to find out what made my symptoms so much worse but I guess I will just have to try other probiotic products.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Realist please don't tell me it made your symptoms worse. This is my 2nd day on DA-IBS and I had a veggie pizza. Not only did I pass gas three times but I am feeling a lot of discomfort. Further yesterday it seemed like I wanted to go with a sense of urgency though it did not lead to any stool.Realist how long did you try it?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Realist please don't tell me it made your symptoms worse. This is my 2nd day on DA-IBS and I had a veggie pizza. Not only did I pass gas three times but I am feeling a lot of discomfort. Further yesterday it seemed like I wanted to go with a sense of urgency though it did not lead to any stool.Realist how long did you try it?


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

-----"Hey all. I thought I'd let you know that I contacted Ganeden Biotech (sp?) to see if I could find out the lactic acid strains in their product and they simply responded that it is proprietary. In other words, it is a secret! I gave them a very rude response about keeping the public in the dark ect. I think that is very poor practice and solidifies my belief that their product is ####! I simply wanted to do some detective work to find out what made my symptoms so much worse but I guess I will just have to try other probiotic products. "all the other probiotics on the market list the individual strains i wonder why they don't.what is strange is that people are reporting success with this product (some people report success).the fact that it caused such bad odor in a couple of people could actually be a good sign.president of ganatech --- what do you make of the odor problem? good sign?


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

-----"Hey all. I thought I'd let you know that I contacted Ganeden Biotech (sp?) to see if I could find out the lactic acid strains in their product and they simply responded that it is proprietary. In other words, it is a secret! I gave them a very rude response about keeping the public in the dark ect. I think that is very poor practice and solidifies my belief that their product is ####! I simply wanted to do some detective work to find out what made my symptoms so much worse but I guess I will just have to try other probiotic products. "all the other probiotics on the market list the individual strains i wonder why they don't.what is strange is that people are reporting success with this product (some people report success).the fact that it caused such bad odor in a couple of people could actually be a good sign.president of ganatech --- what do you make of the odor problem? good sign?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Luckily I haven't had any odorous gas so I am willing to keep trying. But perhaps they are using more sulphate reducing bacteria which produces hydrogen sulphide? Though I don't know why the effect would die off. I too would like to hear fronm the President of ganatech about this. Does it contain more sulphate reducing bacteria or more methanogenic bactera?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Luckily I haven't had any odorous gas so I am willing to keep trying. But perhaps they are using more sulphate reducing bacteria which produces hydrogen sulphide? Though I don't know why the effect would die off. I too would like to hear fronm the President of ganatech about this. Does it contain more sulphate reducing bacteria or more methanogenic bactera?


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

First of all. DA just made me SUPER gassy, which also reaked (Yup, hydrogen sulfide)! It did nothing to my motility. Plus, many have had success with this product, although it may only be a placebo effect. The fact that the manufacturer will not release this info tells me that maybe there ARE no bacteria involved. Maybe it's just perbiotics or some other garbage. Also, the fact that the President responded to such a simple question tells me that it is a two-bit operation. Too bad.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

First of all. DA just made me SUPER gassy, which also reaked (Yup, hydrogen sulfide)! It did nothing to my motility. Plus, many have had success with this product, although it may only be a placebo effect. The fact that the manufacturer will not release this info tells me that maybe there ARE no bacteria involved. Maybe it's just perbiotics or some other garbage. Also, the fact that the President responded to such a simple question tells me that it is a two-bit operation. Too bad.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Realist. Sorry it didnt work for you. I can imagine your frustration...Ive been there for many years. Maybe it works how Talissa described it..on bacteria in the small intestine..I personally have alot of problems in that area so it woulndnt surprise me. As for a placebo effect I suppose anything is possible but I will tell you that Ive tried other "solutions" including Molocure. Believe you me.. I really wanted that one to work after sinking down $400 bucks!!!! No go. At $10 bucks for this I wasnt as "invested". If anything I was very doubtful after the Molocure debacle.Its been about two months of excellent results and I realize its a short amount of time in real life terms. You all will be the first to know if that should change! PS I hope the president answers your questions. MT


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Realist. Sorry it didnt work for you. I can imagine your frustration...Ive been there for many years. Maybe it works how Talissa described it..on bacteria in the small intestine..I personally have alot of problems in that area so it woulndnt surprise me. As for a placebo effect I suppose anything is possible but I will tell you that Ive tried other "solutions" including Molocure. Believe you me.. I really wanted that one to work after sinking down $400 bucks!!!! No go. At $10 bucks for this I wasnt as "invested". If anything I was very doubtful after the Molocure debacle.Its been about two months of excellent results and I realize its a short amount of time in real life terms. You all will be the first to know if that should change! PS I hope the president answers your questions. MT


----------



## SueJoan (Dec 4, 2003)

I am going to repeat the essence of my PM to realist.I am truly sorry she, or anyone else does not get a good result from using DA IBS.The gas you are getting is actually a good sign but I understand it may be difficult to deal with.I have one other suggestion, send me you address and I'll send you a sample of our product for lactose intolerance--some people with IBS have found it actually works better for them than DA IBS.By the way we are not rinky dink. Our products are in 20,000 stores, so you can imagine how many tens of thousands of people have tried it--with great results.The fact that I personally respond to emails keeps me close to our customers which is the key to our business. As traffic picks up I will obviously have to delegate this function, but I like this aspect of the job.As far as what we can say about our strians of lactobacillus, that is our lawyers decision, and I have to respect it.


----------



## SueJoan (Dec 4, 2003)

I am going to repeat the essence of my PM to realist.I am truly sorry she, or anyone else does not get a good result from using DA IBS.The gas you are getting is actually a good sign but I understand it may be difficult to deal with.I have one other suggestion, send me you address and I'll send you a sample of our product for lactose intolerance--some people with IBS have found it actually works better for them than DA IBS.By the way we are not rinky dink. Our products are in 20,000 stores, so you can imagine how many tens of thousands of people have tried it--with great results.The fact that I personally respond to emails keeps me close to our customers which is the key to our business. As traffic picks up I will obviously have to delegate this function, but I like this aspect of the job.As far as what we can say about our strians of lactobacillus, that is our lawyers decision, and I have to respect it.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi all,Still doing well with food tolerance on DA-IBS. Tonight was a big test. Large gathering, lots of small talk, 2 boat trips(there & back), drinks before dinner & chocolate dessert. To top it off, that time of the month is coming. I ate 6 hours ago & I'm fine(I was a bit worried).______________Andrew, thanks for responding here. I think your product is amazing, thank you.I believe the makers of a probiotic strain mix have the right to keep their product proprietary & recap the investment in research, and make a profit. You certainly offer your product at a low rate compared to many others out there. The fact that we know it has 3 strains of LAB & lysine is enough for me!(but I am curious!)_____________Hi Gret,I tried lots of different antibacterials before finding Paragone. While its marketed as anti-parasitic, the ingredients are the major proven natural anti-bacterials out there, so I tried it. It worked & for the first time(back then), I saw an unmistakeable improvement in symptoms.For me, since dysbiosis from antibiotics (taken w/o probiotics) got me into this mess, I don't want it to happen again. I plan on always taking probiotics to help keep things in check so history doesn't repeat itself. Also, besides keeping pathogens from overpopulating & helping mfr enzymes, they also are good for the immune system. (this in reference to taking a multi-strain probiotic, for both the colon & the sm intestine).So glad you're still 100%!! I'll be catching up with you soon I hope! T-


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi all,Still doing well with food tolerance on DA-IBS. Tonight was a big test. Large gathering, lots of small talk, 2 boat trips(there & back), drinks before dinner & chocolate dessert. To top it off, that time of the month is coming. I ate 6 hours ago & I'm fine(I was a bit worried).______________Andrew, thanks for responding here. I think your product is amazing, thank you.I believe the makers of a probiotic strain mix have the right to keep their product proprietary & recap the investment in research, and make a profit. You certainly offer your product at a low rate compared to many others out there. The fact that we know it has 3 strains of LAB & lysine is enough for me!(but I am curious!)_____________Hi Gret,I tried lots of different antibacterials before finding Paragone. While its marketed as anti-parasitic, the ingredients are the major proven natural anti-bacterials out there, so I tried it. It worked & for the first time(back then), I saw an unmistakeable improvement in symptoms.For me, since dysbiosis from antibiotics (taken w/o probiotics) got me into this mess, I don't want it to happen again. I plan on always taking probiotics to help keep things in check so history doesn't repeat itself. Also, besides keeping pathogens from overpopulating & helping mfr enzymes, they also are good for the immune system. (this in reference to taking a multi-strain probiotic, for both the colon & the sm intestine).So glad you're still 100%!! I'll be catching up with you soon I hope! T-


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Does anybody know why the gassiness that Realist experienced would be a "good thing"? Also, how long could Realist expect to endure the gas if treatment were continued?Thanks for the info. on the paragone, Talissa.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Does anybody know why the gassiness that Realist experienced would be a "good thing"? Also, how long could Realist expect to endure the gas if treatment were continued?Thanks for the info. on the paragone, Talissa.


----------



## Catalina (May 17, 2004)

What is DA-IBS?


----------



## Catalina (May 17, 2004)

What is DA-IBS?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Digestive Advantage IBS is DA-IBS. It is a probiotic


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Digestive Advantage IBS is DA-IBS. It is a probiotic


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Talissa,I have been thinking of trialling Paragone. How long did you try it for initially? I have done searches and discovered that there are 2 types: paragon and paragone, but they have the same ingredients. I wonder if one brand has the edge over the other.Do you intend to take iflora in conjunction with DA?


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Talissa,I have been thinking of trialling Paragone. How long did you try it for initially? I have done searches and discovered that there are 2 types: paragon and paragone, but they have the same ingredients. I wonder if one brand has the edge over the other.Do you intend to take iflora in conjunction with DA?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Talissa, I read on another thread that you take elavil. That itself can alleviate D and pain. How do you know that it is not the Elavil but that it is the paragone


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Talissa, I read on another thread that you take elavil. That itself can alleviate D and pain. How do you know that it is not the Elavil but that it is the paragone


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Bonniei, on the other thread I said i never tried elavil because I don't have night sweats. I don't even know what elavil is, will look it up now though!______________________Arnie, well, I've probably been mistakenly spelling it Paragon on the bb, and it won't happen again. It's "Paragone" by Renew Life. You take it for 15 days while on a restricted diet. Then you take another course after 5 days off. When I took it the first time about 5 years ago, when I was making 14 trips to the bathroom daily, I used it alone, taking iFlora on the 5 days off. Then I continued iFlora after both courses were finished. (And I wasn't very good at following the diet they prescribe.)On day 7 of the ParagonE <wink>, my trips to the loo decreased by half, the pain in a couple of places diminshed/disappeared, and I began to feel like I would live after all.







When I take it now, I take iFlora 3 hours following the Paragone, but don't know if this is best. I never had adverse "die-off" reactions from taking it. ________________________Realist, you probably know my take on this, but in my opinion, you need to take a multistrain probiotic in conjuction with the DA-IBS to help with gas, or better something like Paragone.I think DA-IBS helps with food intolerance, but not fighting large pathogen populations.But this is supposition only.Talissa


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Bonniei, on the other thread I said i never tried elavil because I don't have night sweats. I don't even know what elavil is, will look it up now though!______________________Arnie, well, I've probably been mistakenly spelling it Paragon on the bb, and it won't happen again. It's "Paragone" by Renew Life. You take it for 15 days while on a restricted diet. Then you take another course after 5 days off. When I took it the first time about 5 years ago, when I was making 14 trips to the bathroom daily, I used it alone, taking iFlora on the 5 days off. Then I continued iFlora after both courses were finished. (And I wasn't very good at following the diet they prescribe.)On day 7 of the ParagonE <wink>, my trips to the loo decreased by half, the pain in a couple of places diminshed/disappeared, and I began to feel like I would live after all.







When I take it now, I take iFlora 3 hours following the Paragone, but don't know if this is best. I never had adverse "die-off" reactions from taking it. ________________________Realist, you probably know my take on this, but in my opinion, you need to take a multistrain probiotic in conjuction with the DA-IBS to help with gas, or better something like Paragone.I think DA-IBS helps with food intolerance, but not fighting large pathogen populations.But this is supposition only.Talissa


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Ok Talissa. Elavil is an anti D. I think you must have misunderstood the questtion on tha thread. Atleast from what I recall of it the person wanted to know if anyone taking Elavil suffered from night sweats. I vcould be wrong.Day 5 of IBS and no worse gas as yet. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Ok Talissa. Elavil is an anti D. I think you must have misunderstood the questtion on tha thread. Atleast from what I recall of it the person wanted to know if anyone taking Elavil suffered from night sweats. I vcould be wrong.Day 5 of IBS and no worse gas as yet. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

i understand that iflora is a very good probiotic. i like the company and all but it seems to me to make more sense to take human strain probiotics (in addition to a seemingly highly beneficial product like DA-IBS).i was taking VSL#3 for 6 months at $2.50 per day and i don't think the product was anything to brag about.i am very glad that i switched over to dr d's human strain probiotics. i noticed almost immediately that i was able to gain weight after taking them. it could be coincidence but maybe not. anyway, i would much prefer to have human strain bacteria in me that are able to implant than bacteria that will just flush out.also the metagenics is competitively priced. kyodophilus is human strain but when you match it up bacteria for bacteria (total number of bacteria) ---the kyodophilus is much more expensive.also i am thinking that human strain bacteria would seem to be more likely to alter or trigger our good genes via the article that was posted by eric a while ago. http://www.sciencenews.org/articles/20030531/bob9.asp http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=037089 _ B. thetaiotaomicron breaks down indigestible complex carbohydrates into easily absorbed sugars and produces other substances, such as vitamins, that benefit its host. There may be much more to this microbe-host relationship, however. About a decade ago, Gordon chose B. thetaiotaomicron as a prototypical germ for studying how microbes influence the GI tract. This bacterium normally becomes a predominant member of the intestinal community about the time an animal is weaned from its mother's milk. Gordon's research team has discovered that the microbe can turn on specific intestinal genes, promote the growth of blood vessels necessary for the gut's function, and trigger production of a chemical that may kill competing bacteria. Investigators are now asking just how much gut bacteria regulate the developing and adult human body. "Bacteria do an awful lot for us and with us," says Gordon_


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

i understand that iflora is a very good probiotic. i like the company and all but it seems to me to make more sense to take human strain probiotics (in addition to a seemingly highly beneficial product like DA-IBS).i was taking VSL#3 for 6 months at $2.50 per day and i don't think the product was anything to brag about.i am very glad that i switched over to dr d's human strain probiotics. i noticed almost immediately that i was able to gain weight after taking them. it could be coincidence but maybe not. anyway, i would much prefer to have human strain bacteria in me that are able to implant than bacteria that will just flush out.also the metagenics is competitively priced. kyodophilus is human strain but when you match it up bacteria for bacteria (total number of bacteria) ---the kyodophilus is much more expensive.also i am thinking that human strain bacteria would seem to be more likely to alter or trigger our good genes via the article that was posted by eric a while ago. http://www.sciencenews.org/articles/20030531/bob9.asp http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=037089 _ B. thetaiotaomicron breaks down indigestible complex carbohydrates into easily absorbed sugars and produces other substances, such as vitamins, that benefit its host. There may be much more to this microbe-host relationship, however. About a decade ago, Gordon chose B. thetaiotaomicron as a prototypical germ for studying how microbes influence the GI tract. This bacterium normally becomes a predominant member of the intestinal community about the time an animal is weaned from its mother's milk. Gordon's research team has discovered that the microbe can turn on specific intestinal genes, promote the growth of blood vessels necessary for the gut's function, and trigger production of a chemical that may kill competing bacteria. Investigators are now asking just how much gut bacteria regulate the developing and adult human body. "Bacteria do an awful lot for us and with us," says Gordon_


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

gret,i am thinking that the bad odor could be a sign that something is being killed off in the small intestines. -but who knows.i would not think that the artificial blue dye or the blueberry flavor could cause that kind of problem.i have heard of people having strange reactions to small amounts of maltodextrin that is found in the product but i don't know what to make of that. during the worst of my problems i had reactions to the potato starch found in kyodophilus. completely strange because now i can eat potatoes without a problem.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

gret,i am thinking that the bad odor could be a sign that something is being killed off in the small intestines. -but who knows.i would not think that the artificial blue dye or the blueberry flavor could cause that kind of problem.i have heard of people having strange reactions to small amounts of maltodextrin that is found in the product but i don't know what to make of that. during the worst of my problems i had reactions to the potato starch found in kyodophilus. completely strange because now i can eat potatoes without a problem.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Bonniei, that's fantastic! I hope it lasts also & I'm really glad for you.I hate to admit this, but I'm a speed-reader--it gets me in trouble sometimes. I did misread that guy's question. I thought he was wondering if anyone took elavil for night sweats. I was just curious about the other product he linked that's supposed to help downgrade mucosa cells along the wall.I tend to skip over things that don't seem to apply to me & well, its just another thing I need to work on re: communication on the bb.______________DA-IBS seems to be helping control things through my period. This is a relief, as my periods could sometimes bring back ole times of attacks & pain.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Bonniei, that's fantastic! I hope it lasts also & I'm really glad for you.I hate to admit this, but I'm a speed-reader--it gets me in trouble sometimes. I did misread that guy's question. I thought he was wondering if anyone took elavil for night sweats. I was just curious about the other product he linked that's supposed to help downgrade mucosa cells along the wall.I tend to skip over things that don't seem to apply to me & well, its just another thing I need to work on re: communication on the bb.______________DA-IBS seems to be helping control things through my period. This is a relief, as my periods could sometimes bring back ole times of attacks & pain.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah, why is the gas a good thing? Man, you wouldn't think so if you had it! If anything was being killed off it seems to have been the good guys. Either the ones that compete with th stink-producers or the ones that consume the stinky gas. Anyway, if it's a good thing, why is the company trying to get me to take something else? I smell a rat, and that doesn't smell good either. I am not lactose intolerant. I've done the test. I eat dairy ALL the time and have no problems. Also, I am of European descent, a group who loves and does just fine with dairy. Ganeden, I am not an idiot who will try just anything to treat my IBS. You must give me a solid reason. Oh yeah, how do you know that your product is not causing a placebo effect? Please refer me to the double-blind placebo controlled research. Only then will I be convinced. The fact that your product is in so many stores really means nothing. Maybe just that you are very persuasive, but you've already shown that.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah, why is the gas a good thing? Man, you wouldn't think so if you had it! If anything was being killed off it seems to have been the good guys. Either the ones that compete with th stink-producers or the ones that consume the stinky gas. Anyway, if it's a good thing, why is the company trying to get me to take something else? I smell a rat, and that doesn't smell good either. I am not lactose intolerant. I've done the test. I eat dairy ALL the time and have no problems. Also, I am of European descent, a group who loves and does just fine with dairy. Ganeden, I am not an idiot who will try just anything to treat my IBS. You must give me a solid reason. Oh yeah, how do you know that your product is not causing a placebo effect? Please refer me to the double-blind placebo controlled research. Only then will I be convinced. The fact that your product is in so many stores really means nothing. Maybe just that you are very persuasive, but you've already shown that.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Talissa I am not saying I have no gas. I have the usual amount of gas with fructose but I was afraid of the gas becoming more odorous or just more, period. And that hasn't happened so I am willing to persist with it.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Talissa I am not saying I have no gas. I have the usual amount of gas with fructose but I was afraid of the gas becoming more odorous or just more, period. And that hasn't happened so I am willing to persist with it.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Realist, did you give DA-IBS thirty days? Excess gas can be a sign of severe dysbiosis. It can take time for the beneficial bacteria to be able to work if they're also battling pathogen over-populations.And if you've got severe colonic fermentation, you'll need a probiotic that has Bifidus strains, such as bifidobacterium longum & B. bifidum, as well as LAB:"FermentationA fermentation pattern of dysbiosis has been attributed to bacterial overgrowth. In mild cases, fermentation may be characterized principally by carbohydrate intolerance, manifested by abdominal distention, flatulence, diarrhea, constipation and feelings of malaise." http://www.regence.com/trgmedpol/lab/lab35.html ________________________________But excess gas could also point to parasites. If you google flatulence + parasites, you'll get over 16,000 hits.Excess gas is a sign about what's going on in your body.I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Realist, did you give DA-IBS thirty days? Excess gas can be a sign of severe dysbiosis. It can take time for the beneficial bacteria to be able to work if they're also battling pathogen over-populations.And if you've got severe colonic fermentation, you'll need a probiotic that has Bifidus strains, such as bifidobacterium longum & B. bifidum, as well as LAB:"FermentationA fermentation pattern of dysbiosis has been attributed to bacterial overgrowth. In mild cases, fermentation may be characterized principally by carbohydrate intolerance, manifested by abdominal distention, flatulence, diarrhea, constipation and feelings of malaise." http://www.regence.com/trgmedpol/lab/lab35.html ________________________________But excess gas could also point to parasites. If you google flatulence + parasites, you'll get over 16,000 hits.Excess gas is a sign about what's going on in your body.I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:Excess gas can be a sign of severe dysbiosis


I don't see though why the gas should increase with the addition of probiotics. If anyone has reference for this it would be a good idea to post it.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:Excess gas can be a sign of severe dysbiosis


I don't see though why the gas should increase with the addition of probiotics. If anyone has reference for this it would be a good idea to post it.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Bonniei,Reacting to the probiotics in more gas could mean there is severe dysbiosis & it will either take more time for the probiotics to help or there's a need to do something stronger. Sometimes, when the probiotics are killing off pathogens, similar to antibacterials, it causes "die-off" which can be in the form of increased flatulence. When the gaseous by-products of pathogen ingestion by the probiotics pass through the colon, it can add to gas.I'm pretty sure that's why I got the horrific smell at first, which was helped by taking Paragone.quote:-----------------------------------------------Excess gas can be a sign of severe dysbiosis-----------------------------------------------It can be a sign.It can even be a sign of trouble in the colon~"Colonic-gas production, particularly of hydrogen, is greater in patients with IBS than in controls, and both symptoms and gas production are reduced by an exclusion diet. *This reduction may be associated with alterations in the activity of hydrogen-consuming bacteria. Fermentation may be an important factor in the pathogenesis of IBS* ." http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...6&dopt=Abstract The above references gas from the colon(colonic fermentation), if you've got dysbiosis in both intestines, just taking LAB strains may not be enough. Or, since we don't know exactly what strains are in DA-IBS, realist may be helped by using a probiotic mix which definitely has L. Salvaris in it, which has been shown to be great at reducing flatulence(& fyi, is great for counteracting broad spectrum antibiotics): http://www.tacanow.com/pdf/KIRKMANBOOK.PDF It's not simple.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Bonniei,Reacting to the probiotics in more gas could mean there is severe dysbiosis & it will either take more time for the probiotics to help or there's a need to do something stronger. Sometimes, when the probiotics are killing off pathogens, similar to antibacterials, it causes "die-off" which can be in the form of increased flatulence. When the gaseous by-products of pathogen ingestion by the probiotics pass through the colon, it can add to gas.I'm pretty sure that's why I got the horrific smell at first, which was helped by taking Paragone.quote:-----------------------------------------------Excess gas can be a sign of severe dysbiosis-----------------------------------------------It can be a sign.It can even be a sign of trouble in the colon~"Colonic-gas production, particularly of hydrogen, is greater in patients with IBS than in controls, and both symptoms and gas production are reduced by an exclusion diet. *This reduction may be associated with alterations in the activity of hydrogen-consuming bacteria. Fermentation may be an important factor in the pathogenesis of IBS* ." http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...6&dopt=Abstract The above references gas from the colon(colonic fermentation), if you've got dysbiosis in both intestines, just taking LAB strains may not be enough. Or, since we don't know exactly what strains are in DA-IBS, realist may be helped by using a probiotic mix which definitely has L. Salvaris in it, which has been shown to be great at reducing flatulence(& fyi, is great for counteracting broad spectrum antibiotics): http://www.tacanow.com/pdf/KIRKMANBOOK.PDF It's not simple.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

bonniei,i thought that you said that VSL#3 initially caused you to have extra gas plus a musky odor problem?in defense of ganaden, the product only costs about $0.33 per day. very cheap compared to other products, and they sent out free samples plus a survey sheet that if returned will result in a full box being sent out.i think that the company is making an effort to get this product into the hands of sufferers at a low cost.i did not think it was going to do very much at all initially. i still don't see how it is going to have an effect on the large intestines but who knows.for all we know, the company (ganaden) could be 30 years ahead of the others and they could be creating designer bacteria through either selective breeding or through implanting beneficial viruses that kill the bad guys. hmmm, i better stop before i get in trouble for speculating similar to 2 months ago when bonniei got yelled at by jeff.







(hey bonniei, whatever happened to "...i am not going to put something in my body if i don't know what it is"







i know that bacteriophages (bacteria implanted with a virus) is something that has been the subject of much research in europe and the old soviet union. http://www.evergreen.edu/phage/polish_rese...olishupdate.htm Abstract. 1307 patients with suppurative bacterial infections caused by multidrug-resistant bacteria of different species were treated with specific bacteriophages (BP). BP therapy was highly effective; full recovery was noted in 1123 cases (85.9%). In 134 cases (10.9%) transient improvement was observed and only in 50 cases (3.8%) was BP treatment found to be ineffective. The results confirm the high effectiveness of BP therapy in combating bacterial infections which do not respond to treatment with the available antibiotics.Key words: phage therapy; drug resistance; bacterial infections.Bacteriophages (BP) are viruses that attack bacteria, multiply within and cause disruption of bacterial cells (lysis). Their lytic action is highly specific. After the discovery of BP 85 years ago, it was hoped that they would be useful in the treatment of bacterial infections. BP therapy was initiated in 1921 by Bruynoghe and Maisin4 in the treatment of staphylococcal infections. Although the results were promising, little was accomplished in this field during the following years. The idea of potential applications of BP therapy was abandoned after the introduction of sulphonamides and then antibiotics into medical practice. However, the lytic action of BP in vitro enabled some investigators to use specific BP for the differentiation of various species of bacteria. Many phage-typing schemes were elaborated. These methods of differentation are still used worldwide and are very useful in epidemiological investigation1.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

bonniei,i thought that you said that VSL#3 initially caused you to have extra gas plus a musky odor problem?in defense of ganaden, the product only costs about $0.33 per day. very cheap compared to other products, and they sent out free samples plus a survey sheet that if returned will result in a full box being sent out.i think that the company is making an effort to get this product into the hands of sufferers at a low cost.i did not think it was going to do very much at all initially. i still don't see how it is going to have an effect on the large intestines but who knows.for all we know, the company (ganaden) could be 30 years ahead of the others and they could be creating designer bacteria through either selective breeding or through implanting beneficial viruses that kill the bad guys. hmmm, i better stop before i get in trouble for speculating similar to 2 months ago when bonniei got yelled at by jeff.







(hey bonniei, whatever happened to "...i am not going to put something in my body if i don't know what it is"







i know that bacteriophages (bacteria implanted with a virus) is something that has been the subject of much research in europe and the old soviet union. http://www.evergreen.edu/phage/polish_rese...olishupdate.htm Abstract. 1307 patients with suppurative bacterial infections caused by multidrug-resistant bacteria of different species were treated with specific bacteriophages (BP). BP therapy was highly effective; full recovery was noted in 1123 cases (85.9%). In 134 cases (10.9%) transient improvement was observed and only in 50 cases (3.8%) was BP treatment found to be ineffective. The results confirm the high effectiveness of BP therapy in combating bacterial infections which do not respond to treatment with the available antibiotics.Key words: phage therapy; drug resistance; bacterial infections.Bacteriophages (BP) are viruses that attack bacteria, multiply within and cause disruption of bacterial cells (lysis). Their lytic action is highly specific. After the discovery of BP 85 years ago, it was hoped that they would be useful in the treatment of bacterial infections. BP therapy was initiated in 1921 by Bruynoghe and Maisin4 in the treatment of staphylococcal infections. Although the results were promising, little was accomplished in this field during the following years. The idea of potential applications of BP therapy was abandoned after the introduction of sulphonamides and then antibiotics into medical practice. However, the lytic action of BP in vitro enabled some investigators to use specific BP for the differentiation of various species of bacteria. Many phage-typing schemes were elaborated. These methods of differentation are still used worldwide and are very useful in epidemiological investigation1.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi B,This explains die-off from probiotics better than I can:"side effects: ï¿½ Probiotics are extremely safe and are not associated with any significant or detrimental side effects. ï¿½ Often the initial 2-3 days of using a supplemental dose of vigorous flora are characterized by loose stools, gas and bloating, possibly accompanied by generalized flu-like achiness. This is typically attributable to a "die-off reaction" as yeast and other undesirable intestinal inhabitants are eliminated with the influx of probiotics and shift in the intestinal environment." (when the gas is bad & lasts longer than 3 days--more attention to dysbiosis is needed)Here's some info from the same article on how probiotics can act as antibiotics(fight the bad bugs):"chemistry/function: The intestinal flora is made up of many kinds of living bacteria that have a symbiotic relationship with the rest of the body. At least 400 friendly species exist; L. acidophilus and B.bifidus are principal species that have been linked with successful rebuilding of friendly gut flora and which are available in supplement form. L. acidophilus and B. bifidus may produce B vitamins including niacin, folic acid, biotin, and B6, as well as vitamin K In addition to providing the body with useful nutrients, probiotics inhibit pathogenic bacteria in the gut in multiple ways: ï¿½ They secrete various substances, such as lactic and acetic acids, to decrease the pH of the gastrointestinal tract and vagina, rendering them less hospitable to pathogenic bacteria. ï¿½ They also secrete bacteriocins, natural antibiotics that kill undesirable bacteria. For example, bacteria inhibited by L. acidophilus include: Bacillus subtilis, B. cereus, B. stearothermophilus, Candida albicans, Clostridium perfringens, Escheria coli, Klebsiella pneumoniae, L.bulgaricus, L. fermenti, L. helveticus, L. lactis, L. leichmannii, L. plantarum, Proteus vulgaricus, Pseudomonas aeruginosa, P. fluorescens, Salmonella typhosa, S. schottmuelleri, Shigella dysenteriae, S. paradysenteriae, S. paradysenteriae, Sarcina lutea, Serratia marcescens, Staphylococcus aureus, Streptococcus faecalis, S. lactis, Vibrio comma. http://home.caregroup.org/clinical/altmed/...iotic_Intes.htm


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi B,This explains die-off from probiotics better than I can:"side effects: ï¿½ Probiotics are extremely safe and are not associated with any significant or detrimental side effects. ï¿½ Often the initial 2-3 days of using a supplemental dose of vigorous flora are characterized by loose stools, gas and bloating, possibly accompanied by generalized flu-like achiness. This is typically attributable to a "die-off reaction" as yeast and other undesirable intestinal inhabitants are eliminated with the influx of probiotics and shift in the intestinal environment." (when the gas is bad & lasts longer than 3 days--more attention to dysbiosis is needed)Here's some info from the same article on how probiotics can act as antibiotics(fight the bad bugs):"chemistry/function: The intestinal flora is made up of many kinds of living bacteria that have a symbiotic relationship with the rest of the body. At least 400 friendly species exist; L. acidophilus and B.bifidus are principal species that have been linked with successful rebuilding of friendly gut flora and which are available in supplement form. L. acidophilus and B. bifidus may produce B vitamins including niacin, folic acid, biotin, and B6, as well as vitamin K In addition to providing the body with useful nutrients, probiotics inhibit pathogenic bacteria in the gut in multiple ways: ï¿½ They secrete various substances, such as lactic and acetic acids, to decrease the pH of the gastrointestinal tract and vagina, rendering them less hospitable to pathogenic bacteria. ï¿½ They also secrete bacteriocins, natural antibiotics that kill undesirable bacteria. For example, bacteria inhibited by L. acidophilus include: Bacillus subtilis, B. cereus, B. stearothermophilus, Candida albicans, Clostridium perfringens, Escheria coli, Klebsiella pneumoniae, L.bulgaricus, L. fermenti, L. helveticus, L. lactis, L. leichmannii, L. plantarum, Proteus vulgaricus, Pseudomonas aeruginosa, P. fluorescens, Salmonella typhosa, S. schottmuelleri, Shigella dysenteriae, S. paradysenteriae, S. paradysenteriae, Sarcina lutea, Serratia marcescens, Staphylococcus aureus, Streptococcus faecalis, S. lactis, Vibrio comma. http://home.caregroup.org/clinical/altmed/...iotic_Intes.htm


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi T, you know I like papers with references in them. Edited to add: I se there are references in them. I didn't find a reference for the side effects.I tried to find papers which talk about die off and I could not find them. Makes one wonder if this dieoff producing gas is a figment of the imagination.Kel, I did not get excess gas with vsl#3..Atleast I don't remember it. In any case I want a reason in the sientific literature about it .I did develop that musky odor after taking it for a while. It was not from gas rather it was coming out of my pores. The smell was around me all the time.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi T, you know I like papers with references in them. Edited to add: I se there are references in them. I didn't find a reference for the side effects.I tried to find papers which talk about die off and I could not find them. Makes one wonder if this dieoff producing gas is a figment of the imagination.Kel, I did not get excess gas with vsl#3..Atleast I don't remember it. In any case I want a reason in the sientific literature about it .I did develop that musky odor after taking it for a while. It was not from gas rather it was coming out of my pores. The smell was around me all the time.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi B, I don't think they have studies available on die-off, it's widely accepted as the norm. But if I come across anything, I'll definitely post it for you.Guests arrive tomorrow, so it definitely won't be within the next 2 weeks!Have a good one, T-


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi B, I don't think they have studies available on die-off, it's widely accepted as the norm. But if I come across anything, I'll definitely post it for you.Guests arrive tomorrow, so it definitely won't be within the next 2 weeks!Have a good one, T-


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

it is widely accepted as the norm by whom, T? The "alternate" practitioner? You would think there was atleast one study documenting it.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

it is widely accepted as the norm by whom, T? The "alternate" practitioner? You would think there was atleast one study documenting it.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote: better stop before i get in trouble for speculating similar to 2 months ago when bonniei got yelled at by jeff.


I didn't let him intimidate me. I put him right back in his place if you remember. He was being a bit heavy handed for my liking


> quote:hey bonniei, whatever happened to "...i am not going to put something in my body if i don't know what it is"


I found something in the literature which says Bifid. bifidum utilizes fructose in this paperhttp://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=A...&view=c&_acct=C 000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=ca5c0031c0a151c102834fd433317d5b[/URL] So it is more credible to me now that a probiotic can make such a claim.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote: better stop before i get in trouble for speculating similar to 2 months ago when bonniei got yelled at by jeff.


I didn't let him intimidate me. I put him right back in his place if you remember. He was being a bit heavy handed for my liking


> quote:hey bonniei, whatever happened to "...i am not going to put something in my body if i don't know what it is"


I found something in the literature which says Bifid. bifidum utilizes fructose in this paperhttp://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=A...&view=c&_acct=C 000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=ca5c0031c0a151c102834fd433317d5b[/URL] So it is more credible to me now that a probiotic can make such a claim.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Here is another example of a probiotic which ferments fructose". For example, Lactobacillus GG primarilyferments fructose."http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=A...&view=c&_acct=C 000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=fa70e6578010e5b1fa1f092f8a4178cf[/URL]Hopefully it doesn't ferment to produce gas.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Here is another example of a probiotic which ferments fructose". For example, Lactobacillus GG primarilyferments fructose."http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=A...&view=c&_acct=C 000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=fa70e6578010e5b1fa1f092f8a4178cf[/URL]Hopefully it doesn't ferment to produce gas.


----------



## marilyn16 (May 17, 2004)

what is this da ibs medicine ya'll r talking about?


----------



## marilyn16 (May 17, 2004)

what is this da ibs medicine ya'll r talking about?


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes, I too would like some scientific evidence for this "die off" effect. I swear I am going to switch my research training to IBS. I am so frustrated sometimes by the lack of research on these things! Logically, it doesn't make any sense to me. I heard that one cause for the gas can be that everyone's flora composition is as unique as their fingerprint and it may take a few tries to find the right product (strains) to balance things out. That makes more sense to me. Why would excess gas be caused by something dying? By the way, I took DA for 2 weeks before throwing in the towel. I would think that would have been enough time to adjust to things. I think they (the strains) were just not the right ones for me. Or the product is ####! Anyway, who has tried VSL#3. I am convinced I have a dysbiosis and will continue to experiment with probiotics.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes, I too would like some scientific evidence for this "die off" effect. I swear I am going to switch my research training to IBS. I am so frustrated sometimes by the lack of research on these things! Logically, it doesn't make any sense to me. I heard that one cause for the gas can be that everyone's flora composition is as unique as their fingerprint and it may take a few tries to find the right product (strains) to balance things out. That makes more sense to me. Why would excess gas be caused by something dying? By the way, I took DA for 2 weeks before throwing in the towel. I would think that would have been enough time to adjust to things. I think they (the strains) were just not the right ones for me. Or the product is ####! Anyway, who has tried VSL#3. I am convinced I have a dysbiosis and will continue to experiment with probiotics.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

I am trying the DA-IBS, per permission by Dr Dahlman, and am happy with how I feel yet I am finding that I need to take 4 a day continuous. I am wondering if anyone has also found this, or if they maybe needed to do this before they decided it's not working. I am sure I won't have to take this many for long, yet for now, I feel better when I do. I also got my Paragon today. I felt like a fool not knowing it's by Renew Life as I recommend their products quite often. I hope these along with the other supple's from Dr D, work !! I dont' know if it's related to what has been discussed here, yet when I sweat I have a bad smell that I never did before. I hardly even sweat, yet it's stinky when I do. This started about a year ago, so I hope it goes away with all this work on my insides.Any comments on the fact that I need to take so many of the DA would be welcome.......as long as they are constructive !Thanks !


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

I am trying the DA-IBS, per permission by Dr Dahlman, and am happy with how I feel yet I am finding that I need to take 4 a day continuous. I am wondering if anyone has also found this, or if they maybe needed to do this before they decided it's not working. I am sure I won't have to take this many for long, yet for now, I feel better when I do. I also got my Paragon today. I felt like a fool not knowing it's by Renew Life as I recommend their products quite often. I hope these along with the other supple's from Dr D, work !! I dont' know if it's related to what has been discussed here, yet when I sweat I have a bad smell that I never did before. I hardly even sweat, yet it's stinky when I do. This started about a year ago, so I hope it goes away with all this work on my insides.Any comments on the fact that I need to take so many of the DA would be welcome.......as long as they are constructive !Thanks !


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Daisey How has this made a difference for you? Just curious. I still have "C" and slow motility but it has eliminated bouts of "D attacks" and daily anxiety over that possiblity. I find I can eat anything at this point. Some foods cause more gas (as usual) but the painful gas, cramping and unsettling feelings are gone (except that time of the month). As for taking 4 a day... My degree is not in this line of work so scientifically I wouldnt be of any help but at the low price of the product it seems like a good deal if it works for you. I can say that from reading others symptoms on this board many have far more severe symptoms than myself. Mine were constant but not debilitating at all times... so perhaps one a day is all I needMT


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Daisey How has this made a difference for you? Just curious. I still have "C" and slow motility but it has eliminated bouts of "D attacks" and daily anxiety over that possiblity. I find I can eat anything at this point. Some foods cause more gas (as usual) but the painful gas, cramping and unsettling feelings are gone (except that time of the month). As for taking 4 a day... My degree is not in this line of work so scientifically I wouldnt be of any help but at the low price of the product it seems like a good deal if it works for you. I can say that from reading others symptoms on this board many have far more severe symptoms than myself. Mine were constant but not debilitating at all times... so perhaps one a day is all I needMT


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

i just checked and it looks like iflora contains resident bacteria (and transient). i have heard good things about this company. my friend likes this probiotic.realist,i was on vsl#3 for 6 months and if i had to do it over again i would not buy it. i would only buy a probiotic that is going to permanently stick to the intestinal wall.the exception would be something like this DA-IBS. but only because some people are reporting success with it, and that intrigues me. i think it is entirely possible that it could be a bad match for you.if you are correct in thinking you have dysbiosis then some of the research that was posted by bonniei (i think) stated that just taking probiotics will not get rid of the bad populations. her abstract showed that after taking the good bacteria they did register on the stool analysis but the bad ones were also still there.i don't think it is such an easy task to get rid of bad flora. maybe for some people but that was not my experience at all.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

i just checked and it looks like iflora contains resident bacteria (and transient). i have heard good things about this company. my friend likes this probiotic.realist,i was on vsl#3 for 6 months and if i had to do it over again i would not buy it. i would only buy a probiotic that is going to permanently stick to the intestinal wall.the exception would be something like this DA-IBS. but only because some people are reporting success with it, and that intrigues me. i think it is entirely possible that it could be a bad match for you.if you are correct in thinking you have dysbiosis then some of the research that was posted by bonniei (i think) stated that just taking probiotics will not get rid of the bad populations. her abstract showed that after taking the good bacteria they did register on the stool analysis but the bad ones were also still there.i don't think it is such an easy task to get rid of bad flora. maybe for some people but that was not my experience at all.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: Why would excess gas be caused by something dying?


the immune system can cause strange things to happen. the immune system is constantly at work to keep microbes in balance. anything that upsets the immune system could cause any number of symptoms.many times at the onset of a cold my gas production would dramatically increase. my best guess is that it is due to some change in immune function but who really knows.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: Why would excess gas be caused by something dying?


the immune system can cause strange things to happen. the immune system is constantly at work to keep microbes in balance. anything that upsets the immune system could cause any number of symptoms.many times at the onset of a cold my gas production would dramatically increase. my best guess is that it is due to some change in immune function but who really knows.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

Bifidobacteria ....are saccharolytic organisms that produce acetic and lactic acids *without generation of CO2, except during degradation of gluconate. * http://tuberose.com/Intestinal_Flora.html well, here is just one example of how the addition of a single chemical can alter a non-gas forming bacteria into a gas forming bacteria.possibly if something is dieing off then the chemical balance of the intestines is disrupted for anywhere from 2 to several days depending on how severe the problem.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

Bifidobacteria ....are saccharolytic organisms that produce acetic and lactic acids *without generation of CO2, except during degradation of gluconate. * http://tuberose.com/Intestinal_Flora.html well, here is just one example of how the addition of a single chemical can alter a non-gas forming bacteria into a gas forming bacteria.possibly if something is dieing off then the chemical balance of the intestines is disrupted for anywhere from 2 to several days depending on how severe the problem.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I think DA may just be a placebo. I felt NADA when I took it for the trial period. With the probitics I was taking, I definitely felt a change, plus I new what I was taking, which was listed on the bottle. My brother-in-law is a pharmacist, and indicates that placebos are strong medicine, as is the mind. I understand DA’s lawyer issue, but couldn’t they get a patent on the stain/combo of bacteria, and then release the ingredients?


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I think DA may just be a placebo. I felt NADA when I took it for the trial period. With the probitics I was taking, I definitely felt a change, plus I new what I was taking, which was listed on the bottle. My brother-in-law is a pharmacist, and indicates that placebos are strong medicine, as is the mind. I understand DA’s lawyer issue, but couldn’t they get a patent on the stain/combo of bacteria, and then release the ingredients?


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

maybe it is a placebo, maybe it isn't. placebos usually wear off. as the months roll on by if some people are still doing well then it becomes less likely that it is due to placebo.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

maybe it is a placebo, maybe it isn't. placebos usually wear off. as the months roll on by if some people are still doing well then it becomes less likely that it is due to placebo.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:well, here is just one example of how the addition of a single chemical can alter a non-gas forming bacteria into a gas forming bacteria.


Interesting, kel. Thanks for the explanation


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:well, here is just one example of how the addition of a single chemical can alter a non-gas forming bacteria into a gas forming bacteria.


Interesting, kel. Thanks for the explanation


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

You are right Kel. I guess only time will tell then. I do find that when people believe they have found a solution, they then make up reasons for having an episode, such as, "it was food poisoning," when it's really that the product is NOT working and they will not acknowledge it. Maybe it's just the psychologist in me.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

You are right Kel. I guess only time will tell then. I do find that when people believe they have found a solution, they then make up reasons for having an episode, such as, "it was food poisoning," when it's really that the product is NOT working and they will not acknowledge it. Maybe it's just the psychologist in me.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Well, here's enough evidence for me.-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Title: A randomized controlled trial of a probiotic, VSL#3, on gut transit and symptoms in diarrhoea-predominant irritable bowel syndrome. Author(s): Kim HJ; Camilleri M; McKinzie S; Lempke MB; Burton DD; Thomforde GM; Zinsmeister AR Author's Address: Clinical Enteric Neuroscience Translational & Epidemiological Research Program, Mayo Clinic and Mayo Foundation, Rochester, MN 55905, USA. Source: Alimentary pharmacology & therapeutics [Aliment Pharmacol Ther] 2003 Apr 1; 17 (7), pp. 895-904. Pub. Type: Clinical Trial; Journal Article; Randomized Controlled Trial Language: English Journal Info: Country of Publication: England NLM ID: 8707234 ISSN: 0269-2813 Subsets: IM MeSH Terms: Colonic Diseases, Functional/*drug therapyDiarrhea/*drug therapyProbiotics/*therapeutic useAdolescent; Adult; Aged; Colonic Diseases, Functional/physiopathology; Diarrhea/physiopathology; Double-Blind Method; Female; Gastrointestinal Transit/drug effects; Human; Male; Middle Aged; Patient Compliance; Support, Non-U.S. Gov't; Support, U.S. Gov't, P.H.S.; Treatment Outcome Abstract: AIM: To investigate the effects of a probiotic formulation, VSL#3, on gastrointestinal transit and symptoms of patients with Rome II irritable bowel syndrome with predominant diarrhoea. METHODS: Twenty-five patients with diarrhoea-predominant irritable bowel syndrome were randomly assigned to receive VSL#3 powder (450 billion lyophilized bacteria/day) or matching placebo twice daily for 8 weeks after a 2-week run-in period. Pre- and post-treatment gastrointestinal transit measurements were performed in all patients. Patients recorded their bowel function and symptoms daily in a diary during the 10-week study, which was powered to detect a 50% change in the primary colonic transit end-point. RESULTS: There were no significant differences in mean gastrointestinal transit measurements, bowel function scores or satisfactory global symptom relief between the two treatment groups, pre- or post-therapy. Differences in abdominal bloating scores between treatments were borderline significant (P = 0.09, analysis of covariance). Further analysis revealed that abdominal bloating was reduced (P = 0.046) with VSL#3 [mean post- minus pre-treatment score, - 13.7; 95% confidence interval (CI), - 2.5 to - 24.9], but not with placebo (P = 0.54) (mean post- minus pre-treatment score, - 1.7; 95% CI, 7.1 to - 10.4). With the exception of changes in abdominal bloating, VSL#3 had no effect on other individual symptoms: abdominal pain, gas and urgency. All patients tolerated VSL#3 well. CONCLUSION: VSL#3 appears to be promising in the relief of abdominal bloating in patients with diarrhoea-predominant irritable bowel syndrome. This is unrelated to an alteration in gastrointestinal or colonic transit.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Well, here's enough evidence for me.-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Title: A randomized controlled trial of a probiotic, VSL#3, on gut transit and symptoms in diarrhoea-predominant irritable bowel syndrome. Author(s): Kim HJ; Camilleri M; McKinzie S; Lempke MB; Burton DD; Thomforde GM; Zinsmeister AR Author's Address: Clinical Enteric Neuroscience Translational & Epidemiological Research Program, Mayo Clinic and Mayo Foundation, Rochester, MN 55905, USA. Source: Alimentary pharmacology & therapeutics [Aliment Pharmacol Ther] 2003 Apr 1; 17 (7), pp. 895-904. Pub. Type: Clinical Trial; Journal Article; Randomized Controlled Trial Language: English Journal Info: Country of Publication: England NLM ID: 8707234 ISSN: 0269-2813 Subsets: IM MeSH Terms: Colonic Diseases, Functional/*drug therapyDiarrhea/*drug therapyProbiotics/*therapeutic useAdolescent; Adult; Aged; Colonic Diseases, Functional/physiopathology; Diarrhea/physiopathology; Double-Blind Method; Female; Gastrointestinal Transit/drug effects; Human; Male; Middle Aged; Patient Compliance; Support, Non-U.S. Gov't; Support, U.S. Gov't, P.H.S.; Treatment Outcome Abstract: AIM: To investigate the effects of a probiotic formulation, VSL#3, on gastrointestinal transit and symptoms of patients with Rome II irritable bowel syndrome with predominant diarrhoea. METHODS: Twenty-five patients with diarrhoea-predominant irritable bowel syndrome were randomly assigned to receive VSL#3 powder (450 billion lyophilized bacteria/day) or matching placebo twice daily for 8 weeks after a 2-week run-in period. Pre- and post-treatment gastrointestinal transit measurements were performed in all patients. Patients recorded their bowel function and symptoms daily in a diary during the 10-week study, which was powered to detect a 50% change in the primary colonic transit end-point. RESULTS: There were no significant differences in mean gastrointestinal transit measurements, bowel function scores or satisfactory global symptom relief between the two treatment groups, pre- or post-therapy. Differences in abdominal bloating scores between treatments were borderline significant (P = 0.09, analysis of covariance). Further analysis revealed that abdominal bloating was reduced (P = 0.046) with VSL#3 [mean post- minus pre-treatment score, - 13.7; 95% confidence interval (CI), - 2.5 to - 24.9], but not with placebo (P = 0.54) (mean post- minus pre-treatment score, - 1.7; 95% CI, 7.1 to - 10.4). With the exception of changes in abdominal bloating, VSL#3 had no effect on other individual symptoms: abdominal pain, gas and urgency. All patients tolerated VSL#3 well. CONCLUSION: VSL#3 appears to be promising in the relief of abdominal bloating in patients with diarrhoea-predominant irritable bowel syndrome. This is unrelated to an alteration in gastrointestinal or colonic transit.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

When I first started and was taking the 4 per day, I felt great actually and foods weren't bothering me so much at all. Be it known though that I follow a very strict diet anyhow with mostly clean good foods 98% of the time. I still get reactions to clean foods, so the DA was eliminating most of those even. Since I have little faith in anything working anyhow, I don't believe I would be a good canidate for the placebo effect of anything !! Now that I am taking the Paragon also, I am gonna go down to 2 per day of the DA, so I can tell what is working and what's not. I started the Paragon today and man did it clean me out !! What a stink also, jeez. Oh, well, I am happy to be having a reaction.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

When I first started and was taking the 4 per day, I felt great actually and foods weren't bothering me so much at all. Be it known though that I follow a very strict diet anyhow with mostly clean good foods 98% of the time. I still get reactions to clean foods, so the DA was eliminating most of those even. Since I have little faith in anything working anyhow, I don't believe I would be a good canidate for the placebo effect of anything !! Now that I am taking the Paragon also, I am gonna go down to 2 per day of the DA, so I can tell what is working and what's not. I started the Paragon today and man did it clean me out !! What a stink also, jeez. Oh, well, I am happy to be having a reaction.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:if you are correct in thinking you have dysbiosis then some of the research that was posted by bonniei (i think) stated that just taking probiotics will not get rid of the bad populations. her abstract showed that after taking the good bacteria they did register on the stool analysis but the bad ones were also still there.


I don't believe I posted that research . It would be interesting to see the research.Realist, I found that vsl3 changed the number of gas passages from 10/day to 5/day for me. But I developed this body odor which wasn't unpleasant and it was reported by someone else too. It just got too expensive for me.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:if you are correct in thinking you have dysbiosis then some of the research that was posted by bonniei (i think) stated that just taking probiotics will not get rid of the bad populations. her abstract showed that after taking the good bacteria they did register on the stool analysis but the bad ones were also still there.


I don't believe I posted that research . It would be interesting to see the research.Realist, I found that vsl3 changed the number of gas passages from 10/day to 5/day for me. But I developed this body odor which wasn't unpleasant and it was reported by someone else too. It just got too expensive for me.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: I don't believe I posted that research . It would be interesting to see the research.


bonniei's post from feb 20th ----- " Imbalances of beneficial flora and dysbiotic flora were identified in 100% of subjects by CDSA. Nineteen subjects completed the trial. There was a trend to improvement of beneficial flora after probiotic treatment but no change in dysbiotic flora. Bowel flora did not correlate with symptom severity, QOL, or treatment outcome."The American Journal of Gastroenterology Volume 98, Issue 9, Supplement 1 , September 2003, Page S276 doi:10.1016/S0002-9270(03)01601-0 Cite or link using doi Treating irritable bowel syndrome with a food elimination diet followed by food challenge and probiotics So it seems that there is no change in the dysbiotic flora after probiotics. Any commemnts Dr D?******************************i can't believe i just spent 30 minutes of my life searching for this post. --but i think it is interesting.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: I don't believe I posted that research . It would be interesting to see the research.


bonniei's post from feb 20th ----- " Imbalances of beneficial flora and dysbiotic flora were identified in 100% of subjects by CDSA. Nineteen subjects completed the trial. There was a trend to improvement of beneficial flora after probiotic treatment but no change in dysbiotic flora. Bowel flora did not correlate with symptom severity, QOL, or treatment outcome."The American Journal of Gastroenterology Volume 98, Issue 9, Supplement 1 , September 2003, Page S276 doi:10.1016/S0002-9270(03)01601-0 Cite or link using doi Treating irritable bowel syndrome with a food elimination diet followed by food challenge and probiotics So it seems that there is no change in the dysbiotic flora after probiotics. Any commemnts Dr D?******************************i can't believe i just spent 30 minutes of my life searching for this post. --but i think it is interesting.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: Jhouston'The genera bacteroides, bifidobacterium, eubacterium, clostridium, peptococcus, peptostreptococcus, and ruminococcus are predominant in human beings, [1 and 6] whereas aerobes (facultative anaerobes) such as escherichia, enterobacter, enterococcus, klebsiella, lactobacillus, proteus, etc are among the subdominant genera. Every individual has several hundreds of species belonging to these genera, with a particular combination of predominant species that is distinct from that found in other individuals. [1 and 16] The species vary greatly between individuals. [16] The composition of the individual's flora can fluctuate under some circumstances, for instance acute diarrhoeal illnesses, antibiotic treatment, or to lesser extent induced by dietary interventions, but individuals' flora composition pattern usually remain constant. [1 and 16] Several bacteria that can be seen by direct microscopic examination of diluted faecal specimens cannot be grown in culture media. Unicellular organisms need biodiversity for growth. Thus, 40-80% of the total microscopic counts are not recoverable by culture,[17 and 18] although estimates vary between individuals and between studies. Molecular biological procedures can now also be used to investigate the microbial ecology in the colon without use of cultures. [19] Results of an analysis [18] of bacterial genes in human faeces showed that many DNA sequences correspond to previously undescribed microorganisms, and some data [20] suggest that every individual has unique strains of bacteria. Quantitative analysis [21] of faecal bacteria shows important differences between individuals and over time within the same individual that are not always detectable by conventional culture techniques. [22] Molecular procedures have shown that aerobes, including Escherichia coli, enterococci, and lactobacilli, achieve very high densities and metabolic activity in the human caecum, since 50% of total bacteria ribosomal RNA in caecal contents correspond to these species.[23] By contrast, these species account for only 7% of bacteria ribosomal RNA in faecal samples. [23] Such species could have an important role in caecal fermentations. "It is from a per by F Guarner and J-R Malagelada . Can't locate the title right away.Edit oh i found it. The title is 'Gut fllora in health and disease'--------------------The great tranquilizer in life is compassion- Dalai LamaWithout the freedom to offend, freedom of speech is meaningless- Salman Rushdie


this was your other one that i thought was interesting


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: Jhouston'The genera bacteroides, bifidobacterium, eubacterium, clostridium, peptococcus, peptostreptococcus, and ruminococcus are predominant in human beings, [1 and 6] whereas aerobes (facultative anaerobes) such as escherichia, enterobacter, enterococcus, klebsiella, lactobacillus, proteus, etc are among the subdominant genera. Every individual has several hundreds of species belonging to these genera, with a particular combination of predominant species that is distinct from that found in other individuals. [1 and 16] The species vary greatly between individuals. [16] The composition of the individual's flora can fluctuate under some circumstances, for instance acute diarrhoeal illnesses, antibiotic treatment, or to lesser extent induced by dietary interventions, but individuals' flora composition pattern usually remain constant. [1 and 16] Several bacteria that can be seen by direct microscopic examination of diluted faecal specimens cannot be grown in culture media. Unicellular organisms need biodiversity for growth. Thus, 40-80% of the total microscopic counts are not recoverable by culture,[17 and 18] although estimates vary between individuals and between studies. Molecular biological procedures can now also be used to investigate the microbial ecology in the colon without use of cultures. [19] Results of an analysis [18] of bacterial genes in human faeces showed that many DNA sequences correspond to previously undescribed microorganisms, and some data [20] suggest that every individual has unique strains of bacteria. Quantitative analysis [21] of faecal bacteria shows important differences between individuals and over time within the same individual that are not always detectable by conventional culture techniques. [22] Molecular procedures have shown that aerobes, including Escherichia coli, enterococci, and lactobacilli, achieve very high densities and metabolic activity in the human caecum, since 50% of total bacteria ribosomal RNA in caecal contents correspond to these species.[23] By contrast, these species account for only 7% of bacteria ribosomal RNA in faecal samples. [23] Such species could have an important role in caecal fermentations. "It is from a per by F Guarner and J-R Malagelada . Can't locate the title right away.Edit oh i found it. The title is 'Gut fllora in health and disease'--------------------The great tranquilizer in life is compassion- Dalai LamaWithout the freedom to offend, freedom of speech is meaningless- Salman Rushdie


this was your other one that i thought was interesting


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks kel. Yes it really makes one wonder if the CDSA is necessary.Save your money! one might as well just imbibe good bacteria.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks kel. Yes it really makes one wonder if the CDSA is necessary.Save your money! one might as well just imbibe good bacteria.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

well bonniei the only thing i have to say is that it gave me some peace of mind and it did provide some useful information.the no bifidus growth (or healthy e coli) gave me something to shoot for.eventually i will spend another $200 just to see if i have +4 levels of bifidus.i plan on being proactive the rest of my life. i NEVER want to have to deal with this curse again!


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

well bonniei the only thing i have to say is that it gave me some peace of mind and it did provide some useful information.the no bifidus growth (or healthy e coli) gave me something to shoot for.eventually i will spend another $200 just to see if i have +4 levels of bifidus.i plan on being proactive the rest of my life. i NEVER want to have to deal with this curse again!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

However this study founfd a decrease in the sulphite reducing bacteria. As far as i am concerned they are the only ones which matter because they create odor.International Journal of Food Microbiology Volume 42, Issues 1-2 , 30 June 1998, Pages 29-38 doi:10.1016/S0168-1605(98)00055-5 Copyright ï¿½ 1998 Elsevier Science B.V. All rights reserved Survival of Lactobacillus plantarum DSM 9843 (299v), and effect on the short-chain fatty acid content of faeces after ingestion of a rose-hip drink with fermented oats M. -L. Johanssona, *, S. Nobaekc, A. Berggrenb, M. Nymanb, I. Bjï¿½rckb, S. Ahrnï¿½d, B. Jeppssonc and G. Molind a Probi AB, Ideon Gamma 1, Sï¿½lveg. 41, S-223 70 Lund, Swedenb Department of Applied Nutrition and Food Chemistry, Lund University, Lund, Swedenc Department of Surgery, Lund University, Lund, Swedend Department of Food Technology, Lund University, Lund, Sweden Received 4 August 1997; revised 16 February 1998; accepted 31 March 1998. Available online 2 July 1998. AbstractIn a controlled and randomised double-blind study, 26 healthy adult volunteers consumed, for 21 d, 400 ml of a rose-hip drink containing oats (0.7 g/100 ml) fermented with Lactobacillus plantarum DSM 9843 (RHL; containing 5ï¿½107 cfu ml−1), and 22 volunteers in a second group the same amount of a pure rose-hip drink (RH).Significant increases in the total faecal concentration of carboxylic acids (P less than0.05 after 1 week and P less than 0.01 after 3 weeks of intake), acetic acid (P less than0.01 after 3 weeks of intake) and propionic acid (P less than0.01 after 3 weeks of intake and P less than0.05 eight days after intake ceased) were recorded in the RHL group, indicating increased fermentation in the colon. In both groups a significant increase was obtained in the concentration of faecal lactic acid (P less than0.001 after 1 and 3 weeks of intake). No changes were seen in the concentration of faecal butyrate.The numbers of faecal bifidobacteria and lactobacilli increased significantly in both groups after 3 weeks of intake. Sulphite-reducing clostridia rapidly decreased in the group receiving the product with Lb. plantarum DSM 9843 after 1 week of intake, and then also in the pure rose-hip group after 3 weeks of intake. No changes were seen in the numbers of total anaerobes, Gram-negative anaerobes or total aerobes during administration.Lb. plantarum DSM 9843 was recovered in faeces from all volunteers in the RHL group. Median amounts were 7.0 (5.0ï¿½8.8) log10 cfu g−1 after one week of intake, and 6.7 (5.0ï¿½8.9) log10 cfu g−1 after 3 weeks, respectively. The strain was still recovered from faeces of five volunteers 8 d after administration ceased ( greater than 4.8 log10 cfu g−1).During the period of intake the volunteers in the RHL group experienced a significant increase in stool volume, a significant decrease in flatulence and slightly softer stools. Volunteers in the RH group experienced a slight but significant decrease in stool volume.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

However this study founfd a decrease in the sulphite reducing bacteria. As far as i am concerned they are the only ones which matter because they create odor.International Journal of Food Microbiology Volume 42, Issues 1-2 , 30 June 1998, Pages 29-38 doi:10.1016/S0168-1605(98)00055-5 Copyright ï¿½ 1998 Elsevier Science B.V. All rights reserved Survival of Lactobacillus plantarum DSM 9843 (299v), and effect on the short-chain fatty acid content of faeces after ingestion of a rose-hip drink with fermented oats M. -L. Johanssona, *, S. Nobaekc, A. Berggrenb, M. Nymanb, I. Bjï¿½rckb, S. Ahrnï¿½d, B. Jeppssonc and G. Molind a Probi AB, Ideon Gamma 1, Sï¿½lveg. 41, S-223 70 Lund, Swedenb Department of Applied Nutrition and Food Chemistry, Lund University, Lund, Swedenc Department of Surgery, Lund University, Lund, Swedend Department of Food Technology, Lund University, Lund, Sweden Received 4 August 1997; revised 16 February 1998; accepted 31 March 1998. Available online 2 July 1998. AbstractIn a controlled and randomised double-blind study, 26 healthy adult volunteers consumed, for 21 d, 400 ml of a rose-hip drink containing oats (0.7 g/100 ml) fermented with Lactobacillus plantarum DSM 9843 (RHL; containing 5ï¿½107 cfu ml−1), and 22 volunteers in a second group the same amount of a pure rose-hip drink (RH).Significant increases in the total faecal concentration of carboxylic acids (P less than0.05 after 1 week and P less than 0.01 after 3 weeks of intake), acetic acid (P less than0.01 after 3 weeks of intake) and propionic acid (P less than0.01 after 3 weeks of intake and P less than0.05 eight days after intake ceased) were recorded in the RHL group, indicating increased fermentation in the colon. In both groups a significant increase was obtained in the concentration of faecal lactic acid (P less than0.001 after 1 and 3 weeks of intake). No changes were seen in the concentration of faecal butyrate.The numbers of faecal bifidobacteria and lactobacilli increased significantly in both groups after 3 weeks of intake. Sulphite-reducing clostridia rapidly decreased in the group receiving the product with Lb. plantarum DSM 9843 after 1 week of intake, and then also in the pure rose-hip group after 3 weeks of intake. No changes were seen in the numbers of total anaerobes, Gram-negative anaerobes or total aerobes during administration.Lb. plantarum DSM 9843 was recovered in faeces from all volunteers in the RHL group. Median amounts were 7.0 (5.0ï¿½8.8) log10 cfu g−1 after one week of intake, and 6.7 (5.0ï¿½8.9) log10 cfu g−1 after 3 weeks, respectively. The strain was still recovered from faeces of five volunteers 8 d after administration ceased ( greater than 4.8 log10 cfu g−1).During the period of intake the volunteers in the RHL group experienced a significant increase in stool volume, a significant decrease in flatulence and slightly softer stools. Volunteers in the RH group experienced a slight but significant decrease in stool volume.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Okay, I have been taking another probiotic and on day I began to experience the same effect as from DA. What is going on? I give up, no more probiotics for me. Why are my symptoms always so different? This time, I am fine for the first 3 days and then bang! Well, more like boom. I don't think it's a good sign. I quit! My apologies to the makers of DA. I am sure your product is full of viable strains of probiotics that hate my gut.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Okay, I have been taking another probiotic and on day I began to experience the same effect as from DA. What is going on? I give up, no more probiotics for me. Why are my symptoms always so different? This time, I am fine for the first 3 days and then bang! Well, more like boom. I don't think it's a good sign. I quit! My apologies to the makers of DA. I am sure your product is full of viable strains of probiotics that hate my gut.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

check out this link" http://www.natren.com/pages/constip.html At the bottom it says," When beginning a Probiotic regimen to combat constipation, it is important to realize that, depending on the level of toxicity, the die-off of toxins may result in the Herxheimer Reactionï¿½gas, bloating, and possible headaches. Depending on the discomfort level you are willing to handle, it may be best to start with minimal amounts of Probiotics, gradually increasing their amount and frequency as you see fit. Powders are the recommended form.Start with 1/2 teaspoon each of L. acidophilus, B. bifidum, and L. bulgaricus powders mixed together in 6 to 8 ounces unchilled filtered water, taken three times daily before meals. Can increase the amounts to 1 teaspoon each L acidophilus and B. bifidum powders, and 1 tablespoon L. bulgaricus."Maybe I will try that, later sometime.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

check out this link" http://www.natren.com/pages/constip.html At the bottom it says," When beginning a Probiotic regimen to combat constipation, it is important to realize that, depending on the level of toxicity, the die-off of toxins may result in the Herxheimer Reactionï¿½gas, bloating, and possible headaches. Depending on the discomfort level you are willing to handle, it may be best to start with minimal amounts of Probiotics, gradually increasing their amount and frequency as you see fit. Powders are the recommended form.Start with 1/2 teaspoon each of L. acidophilus, B. bifidum, and L. bulgaricus powders mixed together in 6 to 8 ounces unchilled filtered water, taken three times daily before meals. Can increase the amounts to 1 teaspoon each L acidophilus and B. bifidum powders, and 1 tablespoon L. bulgaricus."Maybe I will try that, later sometime.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: At the bottom it says," When beginning a Probiotic regimen to combat constipation, it is important to realize that, depending on the level of toxicity, the die-off of toxins may result in the Herxheimer Reaction-gas, bloating, and possible headaches.


last year when i really started to go after dysbiosis i would brew up a batch of multiple antibacterial and antifungal herbs (i would also use crushed garlic gloves). the result was a bad dieoff reaction. i discovered that i had to keep doing it over and over again to keep control over my problems.--but that was not the answer. something else was still going on and to this day i am not sure what it was.the only thing that i did different was start taking very large quantities of human strain probiotics (Metagenics) and homeopathy. i have used human strain probiotics before and nothing great happened. i even made batch after batch of human strain yogurt.i know for an absolute fact that homeopathy works but i don't know to what extent all my prior therapies contributed to my complete turnaround.1. heavy metal chelation (DMSA)2. massive herbal antibiotic program3. some acupuncture4. chinese herbal medicine from a real hong kong doctor5. long term Ibsacol use6. Holosync (meditation tape) even helped but by then symptoms were in very good shape.7. bentonite clay treatments8. long term probiotic use (primal defense, vsl#3)(i would stake my life on it that the sulphur 200c and sulphur 1M had the greatest effect--a major discharge and dieoff occurred. --but skepticism is healthy)


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: At the bottom it says," When beginning a Probiotic regimen to combat constipation, it is important to realize that, depending on the level of toxicity, the die-off of toxins may result in the Herxheimer Reaction-gas, bloating, and possible headaches.


last year when i really started to go after dysbiosis i would brew up a batch of multiple antibacterial and antifungal herbs (i would also use crushed garlic gloves). the result was a bad dieoff reaction. i discovered that i had to keep doing it over and over again to keep control over my problems.--but that was not the answer. something else was still going on and to this day i am not sure what it was.the only thing that i did different was start taking very large quantities of human strain probiotics (Metagenics) and homeopathy. i have used human strain probiotics before and nothing great happened. i even made batch after batch of human strain yogurt.i know for an absolute fact that homeopathy works but i don't know to what extent all my prior therapies contributed to my complete turnaround.1. heavy metal chelation (DMSA)2. massive herbal antibiotic program3. some acupuncture4. chinese herbal medicine from a real hong kong doctor5. long term Ibsacol use6. Holosync (meditation tape) even helped but by then symptoms were in very good shape.7. bentonite clay treatments8. long term probiotic use (primal defense, vsl#3)(i would stake my life on it that the sulphur 200c and sulphur 1M had the greatest effect--a major discharge and dieoff occurred. --but skepticism is healthy)


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

Realist,Have you tried the enteric coated probiotics, or the 'back door' method? These are one and two on my list if the Questran doesn't work.I had the reverse effects than you on Probiotics: bang right away for several days(bad squirts), then felt nothing, and Ibs was still the same as before I started.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

Realist,Have you tried the enteric coated probiotics, or the 'back door' method? These are one and two on my list if the Questran doesn't work.I had the reverse effects than you on Probiotics: bang right away for several days(bad squirts), then felt nothing, and Ibs was still the same as before I started.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Day 6 or 7 and am still having the same gas re: the fructose. I had some really odorous gas after I drank wine yesterday. But today it is back to normal . I never had odorous gas with vsl#3


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Day 6 or 7 and am still having the same gas re: the fructose. I had some really odorous gas after I drank wine yesterday. But today it is back to normal . I never had odorous gas with vsl#3


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

dro,your experience with probiotics is why i am still skeptical (but hopeful) that people are going to experience a major breakthrough just by taking them.if that was the case then why didn't i experience a major turnarouns after consuming 90 trillion VSL bacteria? or bottle after bottle of primal defense or kyodophilus (human strain), or natren, or pb8 or any of the other dozen or so brands that i took since 1990.skeptical but hopeful that others can be helped by probiotics. i don't think they can hurt and maybe if done according to the dr dahlman protocol they will work. so far Gret is doing great. calid is making a turnaround and i am recovered but i mucked up his experiment by using homeopathy.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

dro,your experience with probiotics is why i am still skeptical (but hopeful) that people are going to experience a major breakthrough just by taking them.if that was the case then why didn't i experience a major turnarouns after consuming 90 trillion VSL bacteria? or bottle after bottle of primal defense or kyodophilus (human strain), or natren, or pb8 or any of the other dozen or so brands that i took since 1990.skeptical but hopeful that others can be helped by probiotics. i don't think they can hurt and maybe if done according to the dr dahlman protocol they will work. so far Gret is doing great. calid is making a turnaround and i am recovered but i mucked up his experiment by using homeopathy.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

New update--For 2 days, I haven't taken my fiber(psyllium/metamucil) & I also purposely didn't take my digestive enzymes with meals yesterday.I added instead 2 colostrum caps on an empty stomach mid-aft. & ate many baddies to test it out. (Big dinner of homemade sweet & sour chicken & noodles , with homemade, baked egg rolls)This am, had one solid, normal bm. (it was beautiful







)I know one day does not make for a happy ending. Will keep you posted, and be forthright.But it seems that with one DA-IBS, I can eat without triggers. The ibsacol seems to be helping in that it got me thru my period(it helps with the inflammation). I know this because on day 2 of my period, I didn't take the recommended dose of ibsacol--just wasn't disciplned that day--& the next am I paid a bit. Got right back on the full dose, & was fine...And I don't know if the addition of colostrum or stopping the digestive enzymes is what made it so the fiber wasn't necessary. Whatever it is, I'll take it! Maybe in my case, the enzymes were making things worse?Keep your fingers crossed for me!Talissaps--kel, if you read this, I just ordered Kyo-Dophilus, because it's human strain & affordable--the human strain does make sense & I want to take it for long term maintenence of the gut flora. Thanks for leading me to research the benefits of human strain probiotics!


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

New update--For 2 days, I haven't taken my fiber(psyllium/metamucil) & I also purposely didn't take my digestive enzymes with meals yesterday.I added instead 2 colostrum caps on an empty stomach mid-aft. & ate many baddies to test it out. (Big dinner of homemade sweet & sour chicken & noodles , with homemade, baked egg rolls)This am, had one solid, normal bm. (it was beautiful







)I know one day does not make for a happy ending. Will keep you posted, and be forthright.But it seems that with one DA-IBS, I can eat without triggers. The ibsacol seems to be helping in that it got me thru my period(it helps with the inflammation). I know this because on day 2 of my period, I didn't take the recommended dose of ibsacol--just wasn't disciplned that day--& the next am I paid a bit. Got right back on the full dose, & was fine...And I don't know if the addition of colostrum or stopping the digestive enzymes is what made it so the fiber wasn't necessary. Whatever it is, I'll take it! Maybe in my case, the enzymes were making things worse?Keep your fingers crossed for me!Talissaps--kel, if you read this, I just ordered Kyo-Dophilus, because it's human strain & affordable--the human strain does make sense & I want to take it for long term maintenence of the gut flora. Thanks for leading me to research the benefits of human strain probiotics!


----------



## SHANNON S (Feb 10, 2003)

I just received my sample. I haven't taken it yet because I was having a couple of good days. Should I take it on an empty stomach? After a real bad attack? Or does it matter? I am a little worried about trying something new. But if it helps, I will try.ShannonIBS-D Going on 3 years!!!


----------



## SHANNON S (Feb 10, 2003)

I just received my sample. I haven't taken it yet because I was having a couple of good days. Should I take it on an empty stomach? After a real bad attack? Or does it matter? I am a little worried about trying something new. But if it helps, I will try.ShannonIBS-D Going on 3 years!!!


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Shannon Ive taken it after eating snd on an empty stomach. I dont seem to notice a difference either way. Many people felt gassy after initial use. The makers say this is expected and should subside. I hope you have the same results I have found from this product. Ive had over two months of No urgency or D. And therefore NO anxiety about pending attacks. I can feel that my system is handling the food..no extreme gas after eating or cramping ..which of course would lead to anxiety and so on. Its been a lifesaver for me so far. Good Luck to you. MT


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Shannon Ive taken it after eating snd on an empty stomach. I dont seem to notice a difference either way. Many people felt gassy after initial use. The makers say this is expected and should subside. I hope you have the same results I have found from this product. Ive had over two months of No urgency or D. And therefore NO anxiety about pending attacks. I can feel that my system is handling the food..no extreme gas after eating or cramping ..which of course would lead to anxiety and so on. Its been a lifesaver for me so far. Good Luck to you. MT


----------



## SHANNON S (Feb 10, 2003)

Thank You so much mushtush. I am going to give it a try today for the first time. Hope it helps. Thanks AgainShannonIBS-D Going on 3 Years!!!


----------



## SHANNON S (Feb 10, 2003)

Thank You so much mushtush. I am going to give it a try today for the first time. Hope it helps. Thanks AgainShannonIBS-D Going on 3 Years!!!


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I really hate to be the bearer of bad news.......but I am experiencing not so great results with the DA/IBS. I have taken it for almost 54 months now...and always had great results the whole time..now for a solid week it has helped me none at all. I have had the worst D i have had in a very long time. Urgency like crazy...moderate cramping etc....i don't know the reason for it either. I have been feeling light headed also. Heart flutters and just feeling weak and exhausted. I may have to break down and go the doc again. I am depressed over this and just sad because I thought things were getting better. I hope no one else is having this same problem...take care all. Kat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I really hate to be the bearer of bad news.......but I am experiencing not so great results with the DA/IBS. I have taken it for almost 54 months now...and always had great results the whole time..now for a solid week it has helped me none at all. I have had the worst D i have had in a very long time. Urgency like crazy...moderate cramping etc....i don't know the reason for it either. I have been feeling light headed also. Heart flutters and just feeling weak and exhausted. I may have to break down and go the doc again. I am depressed over this and just sad because I thought things were getting better. I hope no one else is having this same problem...take care all. Kat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Sorry, i meant 4 months...of course not 54:0


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Sorry, i meant 4 months...of course not 54:0


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

k.,keep us informed. it could be something that you came down with and will pass shortly.a 4 month improvemnet is a very long time for it to be placebo. the possibility exists that it could have been an unrelated remission.it will be interesting to see what happens with you in the future.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

k.,keep us informed. it could be something that you came down with and will pass shortly.a 4 month improvemnet is a very long time for it to be placebo. the possibility exists that it could have been an unrelated remission.it will be interesting to see what happens with you in the future.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Kat, I read that the longest the placebo effect usually lasts is 3 months--could be wrong.Is your period due? Ibsacol really seemed to help through mine. I don't know, something did.Talissa


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Kat, I read that the longest the placebo effect usually lasts is 3 months--could be wrong.Is your period due? Ibsacol really seemed to help through mine. I don't know, something did.Talissa


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

kat,I think DA is a placebo. I'ved moved on. Trying other things.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

kat,I think DA is a placebo. I'ved moved on. Trying other things.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Kitty I really hope its not possible to develop some kind of tolerance to this..Id be pretty bummed.. As for a placebo effect.. .I dont believe its happening in my case.. Ive had this s--t for 30 years now and NOTHING has worked before..not even Molocure (and I really wanted THAT to work at $400) Besides Im pretty cynical after this many years of dealing with the "IBS lifestyle".I think were all just different within this syndrome...hey maybe someone out there has had success with Molocure..and thats great but it didnt work in my particular case. That doesnt mean it wont work for someone else. I think we should keep all possibilities open for those still searching for relief. Kitty Hope it turns around again for you Ill keep my fingers crossed..keep us posted !!MT


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Kitty I really hope its not possible to develop some kind of tolerance to this..Id be pretty bummed.. As for a placebo effect.. .I dont believe its happening in my case.. Ive had this s--t for 30 years now and NOTHING has worked before..not even Molocure (and I really wanted THAT to work at $400) Besides Im pretty cynical after this many years of dealing with the "IBS lifestyle".I think were all just different within this syndrome...hey maybe someone out there has had success with Molocure..and thats great but it didnt work in my particular case. That doesnt mean it wont work for someone else. I think we should keep all possibilities open for those still searching for relief. Kitty Hope it turns around again for you Ill keep my fingers crossed..keep us posted !!MT


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Well it has been about 2 weeks since I started it and I see no improvements. I think it tends to constipate me if anything, even with fructose. So if you have D it migt be a good thing but not for gas from my experience so far.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Well it has been about 2 weeks since I started it and I see no improvements. I think it tends to constipate me if anything, even with fructose. So if you have D it migt be a good thing but not for gas from my experience so far.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I spoke too soon that it backs me up. Maybe for a while but yesterday I had a lot of diarrhea. So I don't think I will be buying another pack of DA-IBS.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I spoke too soon that it backs me up. Maybe for a while but yesterday I had a lot of diarrhea. So I don't think I will be buying another pack of DA-IBS.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, as strange as IBS is....the effects of the medication are just as strange...for 2 days now I have had no D at all. It's so weird...I guess it will work when it wants to. I don't understand why or how all this works...I guess I never will. All I know is that I feel good today....so that's what counts. Tommorow is another day







I will keep you all posted as to what happens next. It is sure going to be interesting.Hoope all of you are doing well. Take care and have a great Holiday weekend. Kat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, as strange as IBS is....the effects of the medication are just as strange...for 2 days now I have had no D at all. It's so weird...I guess it will work when it wants to. I don't understand why or how all this works...I guess I never will. All I know is that I feel good today....so that's what counts. Tommorow is another day







I will keep you all posted as to what happens next. It is sure going to be interesting.Hoope all of you are doing well. Take care and have a great Holiday weekend. Kat


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

maybe you had a bug kitty kat. And now it is gone.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

maybe you had a bug kitty kat. And now it is gone.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

MAYBE it is not working AT ALL! Maybe you are distorting things (perhaps unconsciously) so that it seems that this product is still helping you. People often do this out of desperation, like those of us with IBS.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

MAYBE it is not working AT ALL! Maybe you are distorting things (perhaps unconsciously) so that it seems that this product is still helping you. People often do this out of desperation, like those of us with IBS.


----------



## SHANNON S (Feb 10, 2003)

Well I tried my samples for a couple of days and I feel like ####. My stomach hurts and I have been running to the bathroom. Is there a dieoff affect to this stuff? Do I have to get worse before I start to feel better?ShannonIBS-D


----------



## SHANNON S (Feb 10, 2003)

Well I tried my samples for a couple of days and I feel like ####. My stomach hurts and I have been running to the bathroom. Is there a dieoff affect to this stuff? Do I have to get worse before I start to feel better?ShannonIBS-D


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

i had lentil samosas (in wheat crust) and a mexican tomato based sauce with rice and chicken today and i got diarrhea again today. And all kinds of borborygmi which i never have. I hope the sounds don't become a regular part of my life







I am not taking anymore from tomorrow.. i gave it a good try but it has been absolutely no help for fructose malabsorption


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

i had lentil samosas (in wheat crust) and a mexican tomato based sauce with rice and chicken today and i got diarrhea again today. And all kinds of borborygmi which i never have. I hope the sounds don't become a regular part of my life







I am not taking anymore from tomorrow.. i gave it a good try but it has been absolutely no help for fructose malabsorption


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:a 4 month improvemnet is a very long time for it to be placebo.


Do you mean homeopathic remedies stop working after 4 months?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:a 4 month improvemnet is a very long time for it to be placebo.


Do you mean homeopathic remedies stop working after 4 months?


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Shannon, my first couple of days, a week really, were worse due to die-off. I helped it along with natural anti's, and things got better.I'm still amazed I can eat anything again and not have an attack, but it took awhile. It hasn't "cured" me, but I'm able to eat like a normal again--which is very cool!T-


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Shannon, my first couple of days, a week really, were worse due to die-off. I helped it along with natural anti's, and things got better.I'm still amazed I can eat anything again and not have an attack, but it took awhile. It hasn't "cured" me, but I'm able to eat like a normal again--which is very cool!T-


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Well today is June 1st and things are still good for me. Have had normal movements and no pain so to speak for over a few days. However the nausea is there.







Don't know what that is all about. But anyway just to let you all know that I am doing good for now. My period is due in a couple of weeks so I am ready for the "sickness" again soon. Yuck, I hate that. Maybe soon that will stop also. You never know how your mind can play tricks on you...sometime you expect things to happen and so they do. Maybe I will take an anti-depressant like Zanax to make my mind act right and maybe then my gut will follow suit







Have a great day everyone. Kat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Well today is June 1st and things are still good for me. Have had normal movements and no pain so to speak for over a few days. However the nausea is there.







Don't know what that is all about. But anyway just to let you all know that I am doing good for now. My period is due in a couple of weeks so I am ready for the "sickness" again soon. Yuck, I hate that. Maybe soon that will stop also. You never know how your mind can play tricks on you...sometime you expect things to happen and so they do. Maybe I will take an anti-depressant like Zanax to make my mind act right and maybe then my gut will follow suit







Have a great day everyone. Kat


----------



## sok-in (May 29, 2003)

Well this thread has got me hyped for this product, hope it works for me (just ordered some today out of sheer desperation) , knock on wood, great to hear others are doing better.


----------



## sok-in (May 29, 2003)

Well this thread has got me hyped for this product, hope it works for me (just ordered some today out of sheer desperation) , knock on wood, great to hear others are doing better.


----------



## weasel (Aug 16, 2003)

I bought some DA-IBS last Saturday after having a very bad day. Walgreens carries it for under $10 for a months supply. I was very skeptical too, but after taking it a week, my guts feel much calmer and I almost feel "normal" again. The first couple of days was an adjustment period and my stomach was a little queezy. After that, everything calmed down and I've been normal since then. Of course, I'm still taking all my other meds, but if things continue to improve, I hope to cut back on some of these other meds. If you haven't tried this product, it's worth trying. Many people have had good success at a modest price. I have only been taking it a week, but so far, I'm very happy with the results!


----------



## weasel (Aug 16, 2003)

I bought some DA-IBS last Saturday after having a very bad day. Walgreens carries it for under $10 for a months supply. I was very skeptical too, but after taking it a week, my guts feel much calmer and I almost feel "normal" again. The first couple of days was an adjustment period and my stomach was a little queezy. After that, everything calmed down and I've been normal since then. Of course, I'm still taking all my other meds, but if things continue to improve, I hope to cut back on some of these other meds. If you haven't tried this product, it's worth trying. Many people have had good success at a modest price. I have only been taking it a week, but so far, I'm very happy with the results!


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Its getting near 3 months without an attack and no urgency. I still experience mildly painful gas at times but now I know thats telling me things are moving down...usually have to go shortly afterwards (after passing gas) but its not urgent nor does it continue to escalate into extreme pain and having my insides fall apart as in the past. Still need stool softners but I can eat anything. ZERO ANXIETY!!!!







MT


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Its getting near 3 months without an attack and no urgency. I still experience mildly painful gas at times but now I know thats telling me things are moving down...usually have to go shortly afterwards (after passing gas) but its not urgent nor does it continue to escalate into extreme pain and having my insides fall apart as in the past. Still need stool softners but I can eat anything. ZERO ANXIETY!!!!







MT


----------



## JWISE (Jun 6, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone had a die off reaction from DAIBS like a rash or flu like symptons ? I had a large rash form after taking DA for 6 weeks after I upped my dosage to three a days because only two wasnt having all that much of a effect?


----------



## JWISE (Jun 6, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone had a die off reaction from DAIBS like a rash or flu like symptons ? I had a large rash form after taking DA for 6 weeks after I upped my dosage to three a days because only two wasnt having all that much of a effect?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Kel cure:1. heavy metal chelation (DMSA)2. massive herbal antibiotic program3. some acupuncture4. chinese herbal medicine from a real hong kong doctor5. long term Ibsacol use6. Holosync (meditation tape) even helped but by then symptoms were in very good shape.7. bentonite clay treatments8. long term probiotic use (primal defense, vsl#3)Too bad there is so much treatmentss in your "cure",how can we figure out the real effective treatment?I will try to find in this list.Anyway, i like to flush the homeopathic theory(it make things less complicated


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Kel cure:1. heavy metal chelation (DMSA)2. massive herbal antibiotic program3. some acupuncture4. chinese herbal medicine from a real hong kong doctor5. long term Ibsacol use6. Holosync (meditation tape) even helped but by then symptoms were in very good shape.7. bentonite clay treatments8. long term probiotic use (primal defense, vsl#3)Too bad there is so much treatmentss in your "cure",how can we figure out the real effective treatment?I will try to find in this list.Anyway, i like to flush the homeopathic theory(it make things less complicated


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

What exactly is in DA-IBS? What are the active ingredients?


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

What exactly is in DA-IBS? What are the active ingredients?


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Stace, Digestive Advantage-IBS--it's got 3 proprietary strains of probiotics(lactic acid bacteria types) + the amino acid Lysine.Doesn't work for everyone--but has definitely helped some, like me, be able to eat former triggers w/o getting attacks.It may catch your heart


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Stace, Digestive Advantage-IBS--it's got 3 proprietary strains of probiotics(lactic acid bacteria types) + the amino acid Lysine.Doesn't work for everyone--but has definitely helped some, like me, be able to eat former triggers w/o getting attacks.It may catch your heart


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks, Talissa. Interesting. I know it's really helped many people. BTW, my heart has already been caught, but my tummy is another matter altogether.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks, Talissa. Interesting. I know it's really helped many people. BTW, my heart has already been caught, but my tummy is another matter altogether.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Several pages back, the Ganaden President suggested that those of us who have not found complete relief using DA IBS should try the original formula, Digestive Advantage. So, I emailed him and asked for a sample which arrived last week.Voila! I am so much better. Immediately, within two days, the rest of my symptoms (loose stools, gas, pain) died down.But I am a bit confused...as I understand it, the DA formula is for lactose intolerance, which I am. But I carefully avoid all dairy and still have IBS. Why is it that this formula works for me but DA IBS left much to be desired?Nonetheless, anyone who hasn't had complete success using DA IBS should definitely give Digestive Advantage a try. I also like that these are caplets you swallow, rather than sweet, sugary blue things that you chew.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Several pages back, the Ganaden President suggested that those of us who have not found complete relief using DA IBS should try the original formula, Digestive Advantage. So, I emailed him and asked for a sample which arrived last week.Voila! I am so much better. Immediately, within two days, the rest of my symptoms (loose stools, gas, pain) died down.But I am a bit confused...as I understand it, the DA formula is for lactose intolerance, which I am. But I carefully avoid all dairy and still have IBS. Why is it that this formula works for me but DA IBS left much to be desired?Nonetheless, anyone who hasn't had complete success using DA IBS should definitely give Digestive Advantage a try. I also like that these are caplets you swallow, rather than sweet, sugary blue things that you chew.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

LDanna Glad youre having success too. I was starting to feel alone with my good fortune. BTW I really like the taste of that blue, sugary pill...(sadly enough). The only real problem Im having now is weight gain since I can eat anything and larger portions dont trigger me into attacks like they used to. So I guess Im becoming a bit piggy now...and will need to calm down with all the goodies


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

LDanna Glad youre having success too. I was starting to feel alone with my good fortune. BTW I really like the taste of that blue, sugary pill...(sadly enough). The only real problem Im having now is weight gain since I can eat anything and larger portions dont trigger me into attacks like they used to. So I guess Im becoming a bit piggy now...and will need to calm down with all the goodies


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

MT,I now have to watch the weight gain--for the first time in over 6 years! It's kind of nice, but since I teach pilates, I have to remember to still watch the carbs & keep the protein up. Wouldn't do to have a flabby instructor!I like this problem much more than trying desperately to gain weight/muscle as I had been doing previously. (BIG smile)


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

MT,I now have to watch the weight gain--for the first time in over 6 years! It's kind of nice, but since I teach pilates, I have to remember to still watch the carbs & keep the protein up. Wouldn't do to have a flabby instructor!I like this problem much more than trying desperately to gain weight/muscle as I had been doing previously. (BIG smile)


----------



## MW2 (Sep 28, 1999)

The company agreed to send me a sample, but it's been more than 3 weeks and no sample. What kind of company takes this long to put a few pills in the mail? I'm leery of dealing with them...


----------



## MW2 (Sep 28, 1999)

The company agreed to send me a sample, but it's been more than 3 weeks and no sample. What kind of company takes this long to put a few pills in the mail? I'm leery of dealing with them...


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I want a sample of the original DA, not DA-IBS which I tried with no result. I cannot get them to respond to my e-mail.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I want a sample of the original DA, not DA-IBS which I tried with no result. I cannot get them to respond to my e-mail.


----------



## SueJoan (Dec 4, 2003)

I appologize to anyone who has ordered a sample and not recieved it in a timely manner.We have been overwhelmed by the response to the product and our offer of free samples.If you would email me directly it will go out the same day I receive it.


----------



## SueJoan (Dec 4, 2003)

I appologize to anyone who has ordered a sample and not recieved it in a timely manner.We have been overwhelmed by the response to the product and our offer of free samples.If you would email me directly it will go out the same day I receive it.


----------



## ibsjohn (Jan 25, 2004)

Hello, Has anybody had any side effects from using DA. Since I started taking it, I feel a little lighted headed and weakness in the legs. I take one tab just after breakfast and my bloating and discomfort have subsided since then. I would sure appreciate any input.John


----------



## ibsjohn (Jan 25, 2004)

Hello, Has anybody had any side effects from using DA. Since I started taking it, I feel a little lighted headed and weakness in the legs. I take one tab just after breakfast and my bloating and discomfort have subsided since then. I would sure appreciate any input.John


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: Kel cure:1. heavy metal chelation (DMSA)2. massive herbal antibiotic program3. some acu


what can i say. i threw everything but the kitchen sink at the problem and it finally went away. the "like cures like" treatment was most likely the key factor.also, dr d's probiotics could have been a perfect match for my system. for all i know the 800 or so wobenzyme enzyme pills could have really done something important.i think that many or most of us could get well if only the correct natural treatments could all be used for sufficient length of time.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: Kel cure:1. heavy metal chelation (DMSA)2. massive herbal antibiotic program3. some acu


what can i say. i threw everything but the kitchen sink at the problem and it finally went away. the "like cures like" treatment was most likely the key factor.also, dr d's probiotics could have been a perfect match for my system. for all i know the 800 or so wobenzyme enzyme pills could have really done something important.i think that many or most of us could get well if only the correct natural treatments could all be used for sufficient length of time.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I got my sample of DA.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I got my sample of DA.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Wow - I have not checked in on this thread for a while - I have missed a lot! I just read over everyone's postings and I'm glad to see that there are at least a few of us who are being helped by this. In my case, I really don't think it could be placebo. I had very little hope it would do anything for me, but it's still working, after about 4 months. I can eat almost anything now - I'm gaining weight!!! Now I have to get that under control before I have another problem to solve. This in the first time in my life I have had to worry about my weight at all! I'm seeing this as a good thing - it means I am able to eat all sorts of stuff I could never eat before, not all of which is so healthy...







I read over all the scientific stuff - a lot of it I don't understand too well, but interesting, nonetheless. I try not to get too far into the details of this condition. I'm just satisfied with the product and I'm enjoying not having to spend a lot of time and energy thinking about IBS any more. I hope it keeps working for those of you that are having good results! (Including me)!Marty


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Wow - I have not checked in on this thread for a while - I have missed a lot! I just read over everyone's postings and I'm glad to see that there are at least a few of us who are being helped by this. In my case, I really don't think it could be placebo. I had very little hope it would do anything for me, but it's still working, after about 4 months. I can eat almost anything now - I'm gaining weight!!! Now I have to get that under control before I have another problem to solve. This in the first time in my life I have had to worry about my weight at all! I'm seeing this as a good thing - it means I am able to eat all sorts of stuff I could never eat before, not all of which is so healthy...







I read over all the scientific stuff - a lot of it I don't understand too well, but interesting, nonetheless. I try not to get too far into the details of this condition. I'm just satisfied with the product and I'm enjoying not having to spend a lot of time and energy thinking about IBS any more. I hope it keeps working for those of you that are having good results! (Including me)!Marty


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

I just wrote for a sample but now I am wondering if this will interfer with other meds that I am taking, can someone tell me please. I really don't quite understand what this is, if someone could explain in laymans terms I would really appreciate it I have had IBS/C for over 30 years.Also have an anxiety disorder which is under control with medication.Nancy


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

I just wrote for a sample but now I am wondering if this will interfer with other meds that I am taking, can someone tell me please. I really don't quite understand what this is, if someone could explain in laymans terms I would really appreciate it I have had IBS/C for over 30 years.Also have an anxiety disorder which is under control with medication.Nancy


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

> quote: I just wrote for a sample but now I am wondering if this will interfer with other meds that I am taking, can someone tell me please. I really don't quite understand what this is, if someone could explain in laymans terms ...


DA-IBS is a combination of patented lactobacillus strains (a probiotic) and L-Lysine (an essential amino acid).There are many probiotics on the market. Some may work and some may not. One in particular, lactobacillus GG, has been shown to be beneficial to those who take it. It is licensed by a Finnish dairy (Valio) and is used in a variety of products world wide. I don't think it is in DA-IBS or the company would tout this fact in its marketing literature.Lysine is one of numerous amino acids that the body needs for growth and tissue repair. It is one of the nine "essential" amino acids because you need to get it from outside sources such as foods or supplements - the body can't make it on its own.Like all amino acids, lysine functions as a building block for proteins. It's also a key player in the production of various enzymes, hormones, and disease-fighting antibodies.Many foods supply lysine, but the richest sources by far include red meats, fish, and dairy products (milk, eggs, cheese). Vegetables, on the other hand, are generally a poor source of lysine, with the exception of legumes (beans, peas, lentils). Many folks with IBS avoid dairy and many more avoid meat. The lysine in DA-IBS is probably good for anyone who may not get enough lysine through their regular diet.Will it interfere with other meds you are taking? Probably not but you may want to check with your primary doc.Some people, No.1 Packer fan in particular, appear to be getting great results, but like so many IBS remedies, there is no "one size fits all". I took it for a few days but kept waking up with nausea and dry heaves. When I stopped the DA-IBS - they went away. Don't let my experience deter you from trying it yourself. Your results may very well be closer to Packer Fan's than mine.


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

> quote: I just wrote for a sample but now I am wondering if this will interfer with other meds that I am taking, can someone tell me please. I really don't quite understand what this is, if someone could explain in laymans terms ...


DA-IBS is a combination of patented lactobacillus strains (a probiotic) and L-Lysine (an essential amino acid).There are many probiotics on the market. Some may work and some may not. One in particular, lactobacillus GG, has been shown to be beneficial to those who take it. It is licensed by a Finnish dairy (Valio) and is used in a variety of products world wide. I don't think it is in DA-IBS or the company would tout this fact in its marketing literature.Lysine is one of numerous amino acids that the body needs for growth and tissue repair. It is one of the nine "essential" amino acids because you need to get it from outside sources such as foods or supplements - the body can't make it on its own.Like all amino acids, lysine functions as a building block for proteins. It's also a key player in the production of various enzymes, hormones, and disease-fighting antibodies.Many foods supply lysine, but the richest sources by far include red meats, fish, and dairy products (milk, eggs, cheese). Vegetables, on the other hand, are generally a poor source of lysine, with the exception of legumes (beans, peas, lentils). Many folks with IBS avoid dairy and many more avoid meat. The lysine in DA-IBS is probably good for anyone who may not get enough lysine through their regular diet.Will it interfere with other meds you are taking? Probably not but you may want to check with your primary doc.Some people, No.1 Packer fan in particular, appear to be getting great results, but like so many IBS remedies, there is no "one size fits all". I took it for a few days but kept waking up with nausea and dry heaves. When I stopped the DA-IBS - they went away. Don't let my experience deter you from trying it yourself. Your results may very well be closer to Packer Fan's than mine.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Good Luck to all of you who are trying this product. Ive now been three months episode free and able to eat pretty much anything. Im having daily bms with some help from stool softners every few days. Still incomplete evacs so I go severals times a day but its soooo different than it was. Still have leaky gas but its less and now and then Ill have mildly painful gas..but it never escalates into the whole IBS drama...what a miracle in my book! I see that this doesnt work for all (BTW Thanks jrkutz2003 for your objectivity ..its refreshing)but for those of you suffering I really would encourage you to give this a try...there seems to be literally nothing to lose since the company will send a free sample. Maybe you could be one of the lucky ones like myself.I pray this continues to last. I wish luck to you all MT


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Good Luck to all of you who are trying this product. Ive now been three months episode free and able to eat pretty much anything. Im having daily bms with some help from stool softners every few days. Still incomplete evacs so I go severals times a day but its soooo different than it was. Still have leaky gas but its less and now and then Ill have mildly painful gas..but it never escalates into the whole IBS drama...what a miracle in my book! I see that this doesnt work for all (BTW Thanks jrkutz2003 for your objectivity ..its refreshing)but for those of you suffering I really would encourage you to give this a try...there seems to be literally nothing to lose since the company will send a free sample. Maybe you could be one of the lucky ones like myself.I pray this continues to last. I wish luck to you all MT


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Again, for those of you who tried DA IBS with poor results, please try the original Digestive Advantage formula. This worked just great for me and I wouldn't have thought so if the President at Ganaden hadn't suggested it.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Again, for those of you who tried DA IBS with poor results, please try the original Digestive Advantage formula. This worked just great for me and I wouldn't have thought so if the President at Ganaden hadn't suggested it.


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

Thank you all so much for your reply, I now understand it. I have a doctor appt next week and will ask about the interferance of other medication. Thank you againNancy


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

Thank you all so much for your reply, I now understand it. I have a doctor appt next week and will ask about the interferance of other medication. Thank you againNancy


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

HiSomeone mentioned on one of these threads that you should try to get the original formula, is this true and if it is where can I get it. Can't find the post that I read.Thanks Nancy


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

HiSomeone mentioned on one of these threads that you should try to get the original formula, is this true and if it is where can I get it. Can't find the post that I read.Thanks Nancy


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Nancy G The" original formula" is Digestive Advantage specifically for those who are lactose intolerant I believe. Then there is Digestive Advantage IBS. Some seem to do well on one or the other.. DAIBS for me..still going strong. Im almost forgotten what my life of anxiety used to be like.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Nancy G The" original formula" is Digestive Advantage specifically for those who are lactose intolerant I believe. Then there is Digestive Advantage IBS. Some seem to do well on one or the other.. DAIBS for me..still going strong. Im almost forgotten what my life of anxiety used to be like.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

KEL,Can you give me a treatment to join the Cured Club?My symptoms are in my signature...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

KEL,Can you give me a treatment to join the Cured Club?My symptoms are in my signature...


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

MushtushThanks for your reply but where can I get these products.Nancy


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

MushtushThanks for your reply but where can I get these products.Nancy


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

MushtushThanks for your reply but where can I get these products.Nancy


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

MushtushThanks for your reply but where can I get these products.Nancy


----------



## ibsjohn (Jan 25, 2004)

NancyG, Look a little further up and the Pres of the company is offering a free sample. Many on line stores carry it.John


----------



## ibsjohn (Jan 25, 2004)

NancyG, Look a little further up and the Pres of the company is offering a free sample. Many on line stores carry it.John


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

NancyG -here is the website of the company that makes Digestive Advanatge (DA) there are two formulas - one specifically for IBS (DA-IBS) and one for Lactose Intolerance DA-LI). http://www.ganedenbiotech.com/ They will send you a free sample - see if they will send a sample of each. I just figured out that for the last month I have been taking DA-LI instead of DA-IBS because it was packaged incorrectly - but it works for me the same. Try DA-IBS first and if it doesn't work, try the LI formula. You have nothing to lose and potentially a lot to gain.Marty


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

NancyG -here is the website of the company that makes Digestive Advanatge (DA) there are two formulas - one specifically for IBS (DA-IBS) and one for Lactose Intolerance DA-LI). http://www.ganedenbiotech.com/ They will send you a free sample - see if they will send a sample of each. I just figured out that for the last month I have been taking DA-LI instead of DA-IBS because it was packaged incorrectly - but it works for me the same. Try DA-IBS first and if it doesn't work, try the LI formula. You have nothing to lose and potentially a lot to gain.Marty


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

Thank you both for the reply, I really appreciate it and when I looked back I had sent that co. for free sample but have not gotten it yet so went to the site and as for free sample again. Thanks againNancy


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

Thank you both for the reply, I really appreciate it and when I looked back I had sent that co. for free sample but have not gotten it yet so went to the site and as for free sample again. Thanks againNancy


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Nancy if you have a Walgreens they have the product. It costs $10/mth.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Nancy if you have a Walgreens they have the product. It costs $10/mth.


----------



## Loosygoosy (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi Nancy, I have recently been diagnosed with IBS, and have seen DA-IBS at Walgreen's also. My only hesitation is taking it with an anti-depressant (which I've been on.) I suppose you could ask a pharmacist.


----------



## Loosygoosy (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi Nancy, I have recently been diagnosed with IBS, and have seen DA-IBS at Walgreen's also. My only hesitation is taking it with an anti-depressant (which I've been on.) I suppose you could ask a pharmacist.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Is anyone using DA-IBS while taking Zelnorm too?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Is anyone using DA-IBS while taking Zelnorm too?


----------



## Loosygoosy (Jun 27, 2004)

Hello, my Dr. says to give it a try!







I picked up my package today and will start tomorrow. I wanted to be sure I could take it with my current antidepressant. I had faxed over a list of the ingredients per her suggestion before she gave me the go ahead.I will let you know....LG


----------



## Loosygoosy (Jun 27, 2004)

Hello, my Dr. says to give it a try!







I picked up my package today and will start tomorrow. I wanted to be sure I could take it with my current antidepressant. I had faxed over a list of the ingredients per her suggestion before she gave me the go ahead.I will let you know....LG


----------



## gia (Jul 2, 2004)

Digestive Advantage for IBS has turned my whole life upside down, so now it's right side up! No more cramping, no running to the bathroom after eating, no pain. I'm amazed, because I just happened to stumble across it in a newspaper article, and got a free sample from the manufacturer. The results were so startling, I ordered a one-month supply from cvs.com because no stores around here - the Washington, DC area - carry it.I chew one tablet in the morning, and still take one Fibercon every day. But, I'm not sure I'll continue with the Fibercon.It's incredible. I had a big salad for dinner last night. Nothing. No problem. No running, no pain, no nothing. Just a great night's sleep.I've had cheese and non-fat yogurt. I'm going to try some ice cream, but not for a while. It's too good to jeopardize, and I'm in no hurry.I've got a six-month supply now, and I plan to take this stuff for the rest of my (pretty much) normal life. Digestively, at least.


----------



## gia (Jul 2, 2004)

Digestive Advantage for IBS has turned my whole life upside down, so now it's right side up! No more cramping, no running to the bathroom after eating, no pain. I'm amazed, because I just happened to stumble across it in a newspaper article, and got a free sample from the manufacturer. The results were so startling, I ordered a one-month supply from cvs.com because no stores around here - the Washington, DC area - carry it.I chew one tablet in the morning, and still take one Fibercon every day. But, I'm not sure I'll continue with the Fibercon.It's incredible. I had a big salad for dinner last night. Nothing. No problem. No running, no pain, no nothing. Just a great night's sleep.I've had cheese and non-fat yogurt. I'm going to try some ice cream, but not for a while. It's too good to jeopardize, and I'm in no hurry.I've got a six-month supply now, and I plan to take this stuff for the rest of my (pretty much) normal life. Digestively, at least.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I have noticed that *GanedenPres* registered on this board on Dec 2003 and that the ones really saying how good it works for them registered after that date.Could it be conspiracy to push this product?


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I have noticed that *GanedenPres* registered on this board on Dec 2003 and that the ones really saying how good it works for them registered after that date.Could it be conspiracy to push this product?


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Joyce,LOL--nothing like a good conspiracy theory!!I haven't checked everyone, but No 1 Packer fan started this thread & he registered prior to last December. I initially came back to this bb for the sole purpose of seeing if anyone here had tried DA-IBS & find out their experiences. Had never posted here because 4 years ago when I first came across this bb, it was all about Rx drugs or OTC's like immodium to mask symptoms and the atmosphere was pretty negative...nice to see things are beginning to change. DA-IBS still works for me, with the exception of high fructose corn syrup & bananas. Although it didn't stop me from picking up a bug while vacationing in Puerto Rico. Am back on track now, though--thank goodness. Didn't even have to take any antibacterials, which is a very good sign.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Joyce,LOL--nothing like a good conspiracy theory!!I haven't checked everyone, but No 1 Packer fan started this thread & he registered prior to last December. I initially came back to this bb for the sole purpose of seeing if anyone here had tried DA-IBS & find out their experiences. Had never posted here because 4 years ago when I first came across this bb, it was all about Rx drugs or OTC's like immodium to mask symptoms and the atmosphere was pretty negative...nice to see things are beginning to change. DA-IBS still works for me, with the exception of high fructose corn syrup & bananas. Although it didn't stop me from picking up a bug while vacationing in Puerto Rico. Am back on track now, though--thank goodness. Didn't even have to take any antibacterials, which is a very good sign.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Well I sent for the free sample and will let you all know how it works.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Well I sent for the free sample and will let you all know how it works.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

DA-IBS have pollute my air but i still WAIT for DA sample to give it a try.No answer for Ganeden press...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

DA-IBS have pollute my air but i still WAIT for DA sample to give it a try.No answer for Ganeden press...


----------



## mirandafox (Apr 25, 2004)

Been about 3 weeks since I requested (for the second time) a free sample...How long did everyone have to wait for theirs to arrive?


----------



## mirandafox (Apr 25, 2004)

Been about 3 weeks since I requested (for the second time) a free sample...How long did everyone have to wait for theirs to arrive?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Miranda,i can send you free my sample if you want.DA-IBS.I have few here but no second trial for me at the moment,i was too gassy with it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Miranda,i can send you free my sample if you want.DA-IBS.I have few here but no second trial for me at the moment,i was too gassy with it.


----------



## gradstudent (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm thinking about starting DA-IBS soon, but had a couple of questions. Do any of the IBS-D'ers out there need to take the DA-IBS along with Calcium or Immodium to alleviate the D? Most of my problems stem from feelings of urgency and going to the bathroom quite freqently. In addition, I am lactose intolerant. I have been trying a combination of Citrucel and Calcium to help, but it's too soon to tell if it's working. Any thoughts?


----------



## gradstudent (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm thinking about starting DA-IBS soon, but had a couple of questions. Do any of the IBS-D'ers out there need to take the DA-IBS along with Calcium or Immodium to alleviate the D? Most of my problems stem from feelings of urgency and going to the bathroom quite freqently. In addition, I am lactose intolerant. I have been trying a combination of Citrucel and Calcium to help, but it's too soon to tell if it's working. Any thoughts?


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

Has anyone tried the original DA for IBS, and did it work, when the DA-IBS did not?


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

Has anyone tried the original DA for IBS, and did it work, when the DA-IBS did not?


----------



## Loosygoosy (Jun 27, 2004)

Hello,Well, been on the DA-IBS for a little over a week now, and it really seems to be helping a lot!







I have NOT yet gone back to my regular foods..eating a lot of grilled chicken and cooked veggies, but so far have stayed away from steak, dairy, and fast-foods.







Guess I'll have to expand to see if it really works on those too. I've read success from those here that they can eat whatever they like while on the DA-IBS, so I should give it a shot with my regular foods.


----------



## Loosygoosy (Jun 27, 2004)

Hello,Well, been on the DA-IBS for a little over a week now, and it really seems to be helping a lot!







I have NOT yet gone back to my regular foods..eating a lot of grilled chicken and cooked veggies, but so far have stayed away from steak, dairy, and fast-foods.







Guess I'll have to expand to see if it really works on those too. I've read success from those here that they can eat whatever they like while on the DA-IBS, so I should give it a shot with my regular foods.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Good luck LooseyGoosey. CVS finally carries this in my area!! Im into month 4 now and so far so good. Still need to supplement with stool softners but no more urgency and waves of painful D







. I can eat anything without instant reactions. Sometimes big meals trigger movement (which Im learning is normal) and I begin to worry a little but usually after I go ... thats it Im done. Still perplexed that it just ends like normal people and doesnt escalate into hours on the toilet.Its amazing not to be hostage to living life around how my stomach is feeling 24/7. I dont live in fear of being away from bathrooms, my home, going to restaraunts, having people over for dinner. I have even taken on more at work..running group therapy sessions back to back..which translates into not being able to run out to the bathroom for three hours straight. Four months ago the thought of that would send me into anxiety attacks. My life has changed so much. Thank God for this website.Now and then when I experience more gas than usual with a very small amount of pain, pressureI worry that my symptoms might revert back to the nightmare of the last 30 years. So far this product has proved me wrong. Good Luck to all..I hope others will have the same results as myself. I feel like Ive won the lottery! MT


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Good luck LooseyGoosey. CVS finally carries this in my area!! Im into month 4 now and so far so good. Still need to supplement with stool softners but no more urgency and waves of painful D







. I can eat anything without instant reactions. Sometimes big meals trigger movement (which Im learning is normal) and I begin to worry a little but usually after I go ... thats it Im done. Still perplexed that it just ends like normal people and doesnt escalate into hours on the toilet.Its amazing not to be hostage to living life around how my stomach is feeling 24/7. I dont live in fear of being away from bathrooms, my home, going to restaraunts, having people over for dinner. I have even taken on more at work..running group therapy sessions back to back..which translates into not being able to run out to the bathroom for three hours straight. Four months ago the thought of that would send me into anxiety attacks. My life has changed so much. Thank God for this website.Now and then when I experience more gas than usual with a very small amount of pain, pressureI worry that my symptoms might revert back to the nightmare of the last 30 years. So far this product has proved me wrong. Good Luck to all..I hope others will have the same results as myself. I feel like Ive won the lottery! MT


----------



## Loosygoosy (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks, MT, I had half a steak sandwich last night and all's good. Did not have any of the "trimmings", but sure tasted good!







I was getting tired of grilled chicken breast all the time!







My first experience with this was back in May, went to the ER and they did CT scan and ultrasound and found nothing, even took blood tests, so that part of it was good. Then it disappeared until 23 days later. I DO have anxiety problems, due mostly to hormones, but am on a AD-I had gone off it 6 months ago-silly me







Maybe this wouldn't have happened, who knows if I had stayed on it.







Thanks for sharing your experiences-I HAD the "D" for a few days after the second hit, but STOPPED the fiber because it was running right through me.Thanks to this thread, though, I picked up the DA-IBS and have for the most part done well. And stress DOES make it worse!One question though...is this suppliment an everyday thing...forever...?







LOL! If it WORKS, I guess that's all I care about!


----------



## Loosygoosy (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks, MT, I had half a steak sandwich last night and all's good. Did not have any of the "trimmings", but sure tasted good!







I was getting tired of grilled chicken breast all the time!







My first experience with this was back in May, went to the ER and they did CT scan and ultrasound and found nothing, even took blood tests, so that part of it was good. Then it disappeared until 23 days later. I DO have anxiety problems, due mostly to hormones, but am on a AD-I had gone off it 6 months ago-silly me







Maybe this wouldn't have happened, who knows if I had stayed on it.







Thanks for sharing your experiences-I HAD the "D" for a few days after the second hit, but STOPPED the fiber because it was running right through me.Thanks to this thread, though, I picked up the DA-IBS and have for the most part done well. And stress DOES make it worse!One question though...is this suppliment an everyday thing...forever...?







LOL! If it WORKS, I guess that's all I care about!


----------



## zenith01 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hello: I have tried twice without success to get a free sample of the IBS-D. Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get a sample? I have both C&D, so do you think it would help with that? Thanks.


----------



## zenith01 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hello: I have tried twice without success to get a free sample of the IBS-D. Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get a sample? I have both C&D, so do you think it would help with that? Thanks.


----------



## mirandafox (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, I've tried about 3 times to get a sample, with no luck - guess they're swamped with requests? I had a $1 coupon, so I broke down and bought a box (wasted far much more $$$ on other things that didn't work). I started taking it Wednesday night. I stopped the Miralax, but am taking 250 mg Magnesium with the DA-IBS. So far I've noticed that I am expelling more gas, and am much less bloated. I've also been going twice a day, without the incomplete feeling. So far, so good!


----------



## mirandafox (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, I've tried about 3 times to get a sample, with no luck - guess they're swamped with requests? I had a $1 coupon, so I broke down and bought a box (wasted far much more $$$ on other things that didn't work). I started taking it Wednesday night. I stopped the Miralax, but am taking 250 mg Magnesium with the DA-IBS. So far I've noticed that I am expelling more gas, and am much less bloated. I've also been going twice a day, without the incomplete feeling. So far, so good!


----------



## mirandafox (Apr 25, 2004)

Spoke too soon! My free sample arrived today


----------



## mirandafox (Apr 25, 2004)

Spoke too soon! My free sample arrived today


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Looks to me from all the posts that it helps people with D but not those of us that are predominantly C. I'm sticking to Zelnorm (thank God for Z) for now. Glad you all are having success with DA-IBS. It is alot cheaper than Z (an understatment).


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Looks to me from all the posts that it helps people with D but not those of us that are predominantly C. I'm sticking to Zelnorm (thank God for Z) for now. Glad you all are having success with DA-IBS. It is alot cheaper than Z (an understatment).


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Bump for Jeannie


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Bump for Jeannie


----------



## LaVidaCrapa (Sep 16, 1999)

Hello everyone!I'm here to report on nearly 10 months of success with DA-IBS.I was an IBS-D type, and found little relief with any method of treatment I tried. Daily calcium helped a little (thanks LNAPE!) and then Immodium on bad days.I tried prescription and OTC remedies with poor results. Then a friend told me about DA-IBS and got me a sample.Not to sound like a commercial - but it changed my life. I now have confidence on long car rides, in long meetings and at outdoor events.I can drink as much water as I want with no worries. I can eat almost anything without consequences.To answer gradstudent's question: yes, I still take the calcium, too. But if I forget a dose of calcium, I have no ill effects.However, if I forget a dose of DA-IBS, I am reminded to take it again very soon by a return of my symptoms.DA-IBS is gentle, with none of the harsh side effects that I got with prescription medications. (levsin, robinul forte)Even on "bad days" a second dose of DA-IBS is all I need to "stop the madness" and get me feeling better again.This remedy may not work for everyone - but it is certainly worth a try by anyone looking for some relief. My life would not be as good as it is right now if I hadn't discovered this stuff. I don't know how it works for IBS-C types or alternating types, as I've never had that problem.DA-IBS gets me as close to "normal" as I think I can get - which is pretty awesome.


----------



## LaVidaCrapa (Sep 16, 1999)

Hello everyone!I'm here to report on nearly 10 months of success with DA-IBS.I was an IBS-D type, and found little relief with any method of treatment I tried. Daily calcium helped a little (thanks LNAPE!) and then Immodium on bad days.I tried prescription and OTC remedies with poor results. Then a friend told me about DA-IBS and got me a sample.Not to sound like a commercial - but it changed my life. I now have confidence on long car rides, in long meetings and at outdoor events.I can drink as much water as I want with no worries. I can eat almost anything without consequences.To answer gradstudent's question: yes, I still take the calcium, too. But if I forget a dose of calcium, I have no ill effects.However, if I forget a dose of DA-IBS, I am reminded to take it again very soon by a return of my symptoms.DA-IBS is gentle, with none of the harsh side effects that I got with prescription medications. (levsin, robinul forte)Even on "bad days" a second dose of DA-IBS is all I need to "stop the madness" and get me feeling better again.This remedy may not work for everyone - but it is certainly worth a try by anyone looking for some relief. My life would not be as good as it is right now if I hadn't discovered this stuff. I don't know how it works for IBS-C types or alternating types, as I've never had that problem.DA-IBS gets me as close to "normal" as I think I can get - which is pretty awesome.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hello there-Someone asked earlier if this is some kind of conspiracy to push this product - far from it! I found out about this stuff from this BB, after I had been here a couple of months. I have actually had a couple of e-mail exchanges with the Pres of the company, but there is no reason for me to push his product over others. In fact, he contaced me (and possibly others) to ask if I would consent to be interviewed for a magazine, but I declined. I didn't want anyone here to think I was setting them up. It really works for me. I didn't take it for a few days last week - I ran out because my daughter had been taking it on and off and I lost track of how much was left. Boy, did I pay for that. Now that I have been back on it for a few days, back to feeling good. Mind you - I am not bullet proof. But even "normal" people get an occasional diarrhea attack from something they ate.Marty


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hello there-Someone asked earlier if this is some kind of conspiracy to push this product - far from it! I found out about this stuff from this BB, after I had been here a couple of months. I have actually had a couple of e-mail exchanges with the Pres of the company, but there is no reason for me to push his product over others. In fact, he contaced me (and possibly others) to ask if I would consent to be interviewed for a magazine, but I declined. I didn't want anyone here to think I was setting them up. It really works for me. I didn't take it for a few days last week - I ran out because my daughter had been taking it on and off and I lost track of how much was left. Boy, did I pay for that. Now that I have been back on it for a few days, back to feeling good. Mind you - I am not bullet proof. But even "normal" people get an occasional diarrhea attack from something they ate.Marty


----------



## Loosygoosy (Jun 27, 2004)

I have to echo LaVida-I have been on DA-IBS for a month now, and have had no problems with it.







I was the D type when diagnosed.







I have been adding back to my diet my favorite foods again, with no issues.


----------



## Loosygoosy (Jun 27, 2004)

I have to echo LaVida-I have been on DA-IBS for a month now, and have had no problems with it.







I was the D type when diagnosed.







I have been adding back to my diet my favorite foods again, with no issues.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

I recieved in the mail today a free sample of their "new and improved " version of DAIBS. Its in caplet form not chewable. Its a 12 day trial with a consumer product survey enclosed. If I try it I can send in the survey and recieve another free sample







. Im a little nervous to try it since the old formula has been working so well. Has anyone tried it so far???? MT


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

I recieved in the mail today a free sample of their "new and improved " version of DAIBS. Its in caplet form not chewable. Its a 12 day trial with a consumer product survey enclosed. If I try it I can send in the survey and recieve another free sample







. Im a little nervous to try it since the old formula has been working so well. Has anyone tried it so far???? MT


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

While reading papers that came with this sample I see that they have created a formulation for IBD as of July which is available in stores too. Not sure if this info is old but I havent read ir on the BB . Good News for those with Chrons, colitis.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

While reading papers that came with this sample I see that they have created a formulation for IBD as of July which is available in stores too. Not sure if this info is old but I havent read ir on the BB . Good News for those with Chrons, colitis.


----------



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

I also was sent a sample of the new version of DA-IBS to try. Though I'm not sure if it's a new formula as in they changed the ingredients, or if it's just a new type of capsule. I've only been trying it for 2 days so it's too early to tell any difference yet.


----------



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

I also was sent a sample of the new version of DA-IBS to try. Though I'm not sure if it's a new formula as in they changed the ingredients, or if it's just a new type of capsule. I've only been trying it for 2 days so it's too early to tell any difference yet.


----------



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

I was taking 1 tablet in morning and 1 tablet in evening with no effect, then I started taking just 2 in the morning and I have noticed an improvement in symptoms, still have a bit of bloating and tenderness but now seem to be coping.


----------



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

I was taking 1 tablet in morning and 1 tablet in evening with no effect, then I started taking just 2 in the morning and I have noticed an improvement in symptoms, still have a bit of bloating and tenderness but now seem to be coping.


----------



## jrnibs (Aug 20, 2004)

Just to let everyone know, I just purchased DA-IBS at Rite Aid Drug.


----------



## jrnibs (Aug 20, 2004)

Just to let everyone know, I just purchased DA-IBS at Rite Aid Drug.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks Jim. Hope they help you, just be sure to give them at least a month. I'm still enjoying foods I hadn't been able to eat for quite sometime thanks to DA-IBS..Anyone have reports on how the new DA-IBS in capsule form works?


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks Jim. Hope they help you, just be sure to give them at least a month. I'm still enjoying foods I hadn't been able to eat for quite sometime thanks to DA-IBS..Anyone have reports on how the new DA-IBS in capsule form works?


----------



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

I had been using the new caplets for about 3 weeks, and to be honest hadn't noticed much of a difference between the caplets and the old chewables. So I decided to switch back to the chewables for a few days and had terrible gas again, just like when I started taking the chewables the first time. So it seems to me that the caplets seem to work pretty much the same way as the chewables, only with less gas as a result.


----------



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

I had been using the new caplets for about 3 weeks, and to be honest hadn't noticed much of a difference between the caplets and the old chewables. So I decided to switch back to the chewables for a few days and had terrible gas again, just like when I started taking the chewables the first time. So it seems to me that the caplets seem to work pretty much the same way as the chewables, only with less gas as a result.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

pdb, could it be that the chewables have a sugar in them (that causes gas) that the caplets don't?I tried the chewables and found I had more gas, but then they tasted sweet, especially when I am trying to stay away from sugars


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

pdb, could it be that the chewables have a sugar in them (that causes gas) that the caplets don't?I tried the chewables and found I had more gas, but then they tasted sweet, especially when I am trying to stay away from sugars


----------



## scubby (Aug 29, 2004)

does da-ibs help with abdominal pains not associated with eating?


----------



## scubby (Aug 29, 2004)

does da-ibs help with abdominal pains not associated with eating?


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

scubby, I don't know. It's only helped me eat more foods that previously caused me to react in "D". Also had more normal looking/feeling stools. It's worth trying though because probiotics are good for you in general, and these aren't $$$. But if I was to guess, I'd say no, it wouldn't help ab pains not assoc'd w/ eating. But I could be wrong.Maybe someone w/ a similar situation will read this? I hope?T-


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

scubby, I don't know. It's only helped me eat more foods that previously caused me to react in "D". Also had more normal looking/feeling stools. It's worth trying though because probiotics are good for you in general, and these aren't $$$. But if I was to guess, I'd say no, it wouldn't help ab pains not assoc'd w/ eating. But I could be wrong.Maybe someone w/ a similar situation will read this? I hope?T-


----------



## trlrdngal (Oct 5, 2003)

RE: Digestive Advantage for IBS. IT's working for me.My symptoms were EXTREME gas, very bad cramps. Am taking Lacotose Intolerance meds, Beano, Immodium for particular foods or cramps but much less than before. After the first two days on DA of more severe cramps than I usually had, now have very little cramping and much less gas. I feel like I can function in society. Also, helped bloating. AND I LOVE THE PRICE!! (I heard Healthy Trinity is good, but $$$. I have a horse to support!)AM anxiously looking forward to their Crohn's/Colitis DA they are coming out with, since I was diagnosed with SPastic Colon, I was never sure what I had, IBS or Colitis. I have never had CHRONIC constipation or diarrhea. BOthered by the "C" if not enough fiber or TIME!!


----------



## trlrdngal (Oct 5, 2003)

RE: Digestive Advantage for IBS. IT's working for me.My symptoms were EXTREME gas, very bad cramps. Am taking Lacotose Intolerance meds, Beano, Immodium for particular foods or cramps but much less than before. After the first two days on DA of more severe cramps than I usually had, now have very little cramping and much less gas. I feel like I can function in society. Also, helped bloating. AND I LOVE THE PRICE!! (I heard Healthy Trinity is good, but $$$. I have a horse to support!)AM anxiously looking forward to their Crohn's/Colitis DA they are coming out with, since I was diagnosed with SPastic Colon, I was never sure what I had, IBS or Colitis. I have never had CHRONIC constipation or diarrhea. BOthered by the "C" if not enough fiber or TIME!!


----------



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

could someone please tell me where to find the capsule form of these, I have been taking the chewable form for a few months, they work ok but I still have pains. Ive been to the website and it doesnt mention about the capsule or the crohns/colitis pills, could I be looking on the wrong site?thanks


----------



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

could someone please tell me where to find the capsule form of these, I have been taking the chewable form for a few months, they work ok but I still have pains. Ive been to the website and it doesnt mention about the capsule or the crohns/colitis pills, could I be looking on the wrong site?thanks


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

HAVE BEEN ON DAIBS FOR ABOUT 5 OR 6 MONTHS NOW WITH STILL GREAT RESULTS. I HAVE BEEN ON THE NEW CAPLETS FOR 3 WEEKS OR SO AND I WANT TO SAY I FEEL LESS GAS THAN BEFORE BUT ITS TOO EARLY TO TELL. I HAVE TO SHARE WITH YOU ALL THAT MY LIFE IS NOW NORMAL.I HAVE A MERE FRACTION OF THE GAS I USED TO HAVE ( NOW MY HUSBAND BEATS ME BY A MILE) AND MY STOMACH CAN HANDLE FOOD..ANY FOOD. LITTLE TO NO ACTIVITY IN THE TUMMY WHEN IM FINISHED EATING.I DONT FEAR SOCIALIZING OVER MEALS.. I CAN ACTUALLY STAND NEXT TO PEOPLE AND HAVE A CONVERSATION WITHOUT WORRYING ABOUT LOSING GASNEAR THEM SENDING MYSELF INTO ANXIETY ATTACKS (OR VICE VERSA). I DONT HAVE TO TIME MEALS AROUND WHEN I KNOW I WONT BE NEAR ANYONE FOR AN HOUR OR SO AT LEAST SO I CAN BE ALONE WHILE MY STOMACH TURNS AND CHURNS AND EVENTUALLY EXPLODES. NICE. I COULD GO ON AND ON...AND IM SURE I DONT NEED TO TELL YOU ALL..ALL I CAN SAY IS THIS IS ALL GONE AFTER 30 PLUS YEARS OF HELL. I STILL HAVE INCOMPLETE EVACS BUT ITS OK. THE REST OF THE SYMPTOMS ARE PRACTICALLY NON EXISTANT SO THIS IS NOTHING TO STRESS ABOUT.I HOPE THE REST OF YOU HAD CONTINUED SUCCESS AS WELL AND FOR ANYONE THINKING OF TRYING IT..WELL NEED I SAY MORE? GOOD LUCK TO ALL MT


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

HAVE BEEN ON DAIBS FOR ABOUT 5 OR 6 MONTHS NOW WITH STILL GREAT RESULTS. I HAVE BEEN ON THE NEW CAPLETS FOR 3 WEEKS OR SO AND I WANT TO SAY I FEEL LESS GAS THAN BEFORE BUT ITS TOO EARLY TO TELL. I HAVE TO SHARE WITH YOU ALL THAT MY LIFE IS NOW NORMAL.I HAVE A MERE FRACTION OF THE GAS I USED TO HAVE ( NOW MY HUSBAND BEATS ME BY A MILE) AND MY STOMACH CAN HANDLE FOOD..ANY FOOD. LITTLE TO NO ACTIVITY IN THE TUMMY WHEN IM FINISHED EATING.I DONT FEAR SOCIALIZING OVER MEALS.. I CAN ACTUALLY STAND NEXT TO PEOPLE AND HAVE A CONVERSATION WITHOUT WORRYING ABOUT LOSING GASNEAR THEM SENDING MYSELF INTO ANXIETY ATTACKS (OR VICE VERSA). I DONT HAVE TO TIME MEALS AROUND WHEN I KNOW I WONT BE NEAR ANYONE FOR AN HOUR OR SO AT LEAST SO I CAN BE ALONE WHILE MY STOMACH TURNS AND CHURNS AND EVENTUALLY EXPLODES. NICE. I COULD GO ON AND ON...AND IM SURE I DONT NEED TO TELL YOU ALL..ALL I CAN SAY IS THIS IS ALL GONE AFTER 30 PLUS YEARS OF HELL. I STILL HAVE INCOMPLETE EVACS BUT ITS OK. THE REST OF THE SYMPTOMS ARE PRACTICALLY NON EXISTANT SO THIS IS NOTHING TO STRESS ABOUT.I HOPE THE REST OF YOU HAD CONTINUED SUCCESS AS WELL AND FOR ANYONE THINKING OF TRYING IT..WELL NEED I SAY MORE? GOOD LUCK TO ALL MT


----------

